# CONNECTIONS 4 #7



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


No such thing I do that when I buy this yarn too helllllo remember me buying new tote for said yarn and it not all fitting :lol: Oh yeah when is she due?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


They are 5 lbs. now and doing really well , the hats will be for when they get out i believe , so i am going to use blue and white that is what she wanted ...

They really are cute hats too , i will post pics this time  
In the past some things dont get posted because they are going to one of you hahaha ... but these i can show ya


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


What was that about needing a sitter...hhhmmm...gotta figure out which bag


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


idk .... she wasnt tooo early ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


What? Do you mean like later this year ?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Was the yarn on sale?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Ok, I can live with that.  :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Yea  so i couldnt use my coupons , though she did make one regular price and took one coupon off LOL


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am so glad I came on here, but I really gotta go 7:30 comes really early 

Xiang have a nice day and enjoy your BBQ

Ang talk to you later
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


How much was it on sale for 30% again?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


ldont know


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am so glad I came on here, but I really gotta go 7:30 comes really early
> 
> Xiang have a nice day and enjoy your BBQ
> 
> ...


((hugs ))


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


yea , the ones from the commotion still had some good till the 29th ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Bye!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Oh I might go get those other containers then


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Bye!!!


Good night Lisa, have a good sleep xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Oh I might go get those other containers then[/quote]

uum ... good luck with that , um you can do that but if you want more of that yarn , i bought out most of what they had ....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Bye!!!
> ...


Did we find out what a fritz is yet ? lol

I should probably go to bed too as i dont sleep well and i do have to try to get up early ...... for me .... hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh I might go get those other containers then


uum ... good luck with that , um you can do that but if you want more of that yarn , i bought out most of what they had .... 
 [/quote]

And who is a greedy little gremlin, then :lol: :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I might go get those other containers then
> ...


And who is a greedy little gremlin, then :lol: :lol: [/quote]

* My name is Angela .... and i too am a yarn addict * 
................

*and a greedy little gremlin too *


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I love your avatar MJ , in case i haven't told ya .. i agree with everyone else it is awesome  
i love how the eagle is peeking into the room  !!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


It could be the same as your Baloney, I think, but am not sure. South Australia is the only state in Australia that has Fritz, not sure what the others have


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I love your avatar MJ , in case i haven't told ya .. i agree with everyone else it is awesome
> i love how the eagle is peeking into the room  !!


I saw this & it just reminded me of me, when I am trying to enter a room full of people. I have a snake one that I like also, but there are a few, on here, who do not like snakes :roll:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


.........
BBQ baloney would not be nice :| 
make it be something else we have ... BBQ pork maybe ? Or BBQ ham ?
anything else ...........


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I love your avatar MJ , in case i haven't told ya .. i agree with everyone else it is awesome
> ...


Well i think it is too cute


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Fritz is a roll of processed meat, but smooth & sort of a lightly seasoned, smokey taste - idk if there is anything in your processed meats that is similar to that.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Bratwurst sausage maybe ? or just brats ... we have smoked sausage and another one i cant think of right now lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I hate to leave but i gotta try to sleep so i can get up and drive myself to the pain center tomorrow  

Love ya MJ !  
So glad i got to talk to you tonight


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

whoa ! Its really storming now ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I do too - I am a shy eagle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I hate to leave but i gotta try to sleep so i can get up and drive myself to the pain center tomorrow
> 
> Love ya MJ !
> So glad i got to talk to you tonight


Sleep well Ange xoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to leave but i gotta try to sleep so i can get up and drive myself to the pain center tomorrow
> ...


You have a good BBQ  
hugs XOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is me going out dancing last night.


Susan, how freaky is this - your chair is very similar to the ones Anne has - from what I can see of yours :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8cat said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > They would be great, but if I did make those, I would put fingers without the tips, cos I would still need some covering on my fingers, when the tops were flipped. I have started a scarf for myself, from the Qiviut yarn - not the posted picture, but a simpler (?) pattern - I got lost in the first pattern & frogged it. I will be getting more of that, so I can make a hat scarf & mitt set for myself. I plan to have a few different sets like that - then I will be able to be warm enough, no matter what the season
> ...


No - you definitely DON'T want to lose those mitts, or anything made with a luxury yarn :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning all, It is sunny and calm. the calm after the storm. I'm all ready for this trip I've to go on so bring it on!.I've tried a pair of trousers on and they don't fit. I reckon with giving up smoking and having thr thyroid prob I've put on 2 stone...Somethings got to be done.....I might have to buy something that fits hahahaha.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Right...I'm off to heartbeat country.....see you all tonight....have a good day...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. It poured with the rain in the night and when I looked at the news yesterday. Where we stayed in York the river had burst it banks and it looks like Weatherspoons could have been flooded.
How is everyone today? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. It poured with the rain in the night and when I looked at the news yesterday. Where we stayed in York the river had burst it banks and it looks like Weatherspoons could have been flooded.
> How is everyone today? xx


Hello Purple, how are you today - has the weather settled there or is it still horrible? We have had gales & dust all day today


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. It poured with the rain in the night and when I looked at the news yesterday. Where we stayed in York the river had burst it banks and it looks like Weatherspoons could have been flooded.
> ...


Hi Xiang, Not too bad at the moment, but I think more rain is forecast. But it is not quite so windy. Started crocheting mitts to go with my ashton last night. How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I love your avatar MJ , in case i haven't told ya .. i agree with everyone else it is awesome
> ...


That's me! But I love raptors.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


So do I, they are so majestic.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am good now, got lots of sleep yesterday & last night. We have also just finished installing our new tv, so now we can see it very clearly :shock: :shock: - it is a 50" screen


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Glad you got your new tv, that sounds huge. We got a big one for our new lounge, but not s big as that. It's just like being at the cinema. You'll just have to settle down in front of it with plenty of knitting. You must test drive it! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

purple said:


> ]quote=Xiang]
> I am good now, got lots of sleep yesterday & last night. We have also just finished installing our new tv, so now we can see it very clearly :shock: :shock: - it is a 50" screen


Glad you got your new tv, that sounds huge. We got a big one for our new lounge, but not s big as that. It's just like being at the cinema. You'll just have to settle down in front of it with plenty of knitting. You must test drive it! xxx[/quote]

We have been doing that this afternoon. Watching a DVD is brilliant, and we can access the Internet & if I had a webcam, I could do Skype. I will need to borrow a 3D movie, so I can check that out as well. I think it is better than a cinema, cos there is only me & DH here & no-one else :lol: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> purple said:
> 
> 
> > ]quote=Xiang]
> ...


We have been doing that this afternoon. Watching a DVD is brilliant, and we can access the Internet & if I had a webcam, I could do Skype. I will need to borrow a 3D movie, so I can check that out as well. I think it is better than a cinema, cos there is only me & DH here & no-one else :lol: :roll:[/quote]

And you can sit and watch it in your jammies.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > purple said:
> ...


And you can sit and watch it in your jammies.[/quote]

That is correct & eat what & when you want :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr P is trying to open his emails, which he hasn't done for ages. He is worse than a child. He is now reading me all the emails he has had. Like I want to know. He is trying to order something on line and they need his email address, he wan't me to do it on my computerm but I am refusing. It's about time he did these sort of things himself!!! Oooh sorry, that was a bit of a vent.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We have been doing that this afternoon. Watching a DVD is brilliant, and we can access the Internet & if I had a webcam, I could do Skype. I will need to borrow a 3D movie, so I can check that out as well. I think it is better than a cinema, cos there is only me & DH here & no-one else :lol: :roll:[/quote]

And you can sit and watch it in your jammies.[/quote]

That is correct & eat what & when you want :thumbup:[/quote]

Do you know I can't remember the last time I went to the cinema. All I can remember that it was very loud.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> We have been doing that this afternoon. Watching a DVD is brilliant, and we can access the Internet & if I had a webcam, I could do Skype. I will need to borrow a 3D movie, so I can check that out as well. I think it is better than a cinema, cos there is only me & DH here & no-one else :lol: :roll:


And you can sit and watch it in your jammies.[/quote]

That is correct & eat what & when you want :thumbup:[/quote]

Do you know I can't remember the last time I went to the cinema. All I can remember that it was very loud.[/quote]

Yep, they have the sound really loud, and if there are children & teens there, it is even louder. The seats are really close together too. I really do prefer to watch films at home


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Mr P is trying to open his emails, which he hasn't done for ages. He is worse than a child. He is now reading me all the emails he has had. Like I want to know. He is trying to order something on line and they need his email address, he wan't me to do it on my computerm but I am refusing. It's about time he did these sort of things himself!!! Oooh sorry, that was a bit of a vent.


As we keep telling each other, you can vent as much as you like & that was only a little tiny one xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Mr P is trying to open his emails, which he hasn't done for ages. He is worse than a child. He is now reading me all the emails he has had. Like I want to know. He is trying to order something on line and they need his email address, he wan't me to do it on my computerm but I am refusing. It's about time he did these sort of things himself!!! Oooh sorry, that was a bit of a vent.
> ...


It might get bigger, he's still trying to place his order and apparently I have to look at it while he is doing it!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I get that with my DH, except I have to remind him what the passwords are - gets quite annoying when I am trying to watch something


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > We have been doing that this afternoon. Watching a DVD is brilliant, and we can access the Internet & if I had a webcam, I could do Skype. I will need to borrow a 3D movie, so I can check that out as well. I think it is better than a cinema, cos there is only me & DH here & no-one else :lol: :roll:
> ...


That is correct & eat what & when you want :thumbup:[/quote]

Do you know I can't remember the last time I went to the cinema. All I can remember that it was very loud.[/quote]

Yep, they have the sound really loud, and if there are children & teens there, it is even louder. The seats are really close together too. I really do prefer to watch films at home[/quote]

Must be something to do with age. He is now complaining that there are too many lihes for the address!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Now he's been asked to create a password. You wouldn't believe the trouble this is causing. He has now asked me for a password. I suggested Susan's favourite - B.O!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He has found a password and now can;t work out if he wants to put it in CAPS or lower case. I am now counting very very slowly to ten!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Do you know I can't remember the last time I went to the cinema. All I can remember that it was very loud.[/quote]

Yep, they have the sound really loud, and if there are children & teens there, it is even louder. The seats are really close together too. I really do prefer to watch films at home[/quote]

Must be something to do with age. He is now complaining that there are too many lihes for the address![/quote]

Does he realise that he doesn't need to use the, all? 
I had the aircon on earlier & DH wanted to know if I had cooled down enough, so he could turn it off - he has just decided that the aircon needs to go go back on, cos he is hot - meanwhile I have been melting for the last half hour or more :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Now he's been asked to create a password. You wouldn't believe the trouble this is causing. He has now asked me for a password. I suggested Susan's favourite - B.O!


Needs to be between 6 & 8 letters & numbers, B.O. isn't long enough :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Yep, they have the sound really loud, and if there are children & teens there, it is even louder. The seats are really close together too. I really do prefer to watch films at home[/quote]

Must be something to do with age. He is now complaining that there are too many lihes for the address![/quote]

Does he realise that he doesn't need to use the, all? 
I had the aircon on earlier & DH wanted to know if I had cooled down enough, so he could turn it off - he has just decided that the aircon needs to go go back on, cos he is hot - meanwhile I have been melting for the last half hour or more :-([/quote]

We have now reached the payment serction. When is the next flight to Australia?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Now he's been asked to create a password. You wouldn't believe the trouble this is causing. He has now asked me for a password. I suggested Susan's favourite - B.O!
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Now he can't work out the number on the credit card.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Must be something to do with age. He is now complaining that there are too many lihes for the address![/quote]

Does he realise that he doesn't need to use the, all? 
I had the aircon on earlier & DH wanted to know if I had cooled down enough, so he could turn it off - he has just decided that the aircon needs to go go back on, cos he is hot - meanwhile I have been melting for the last half hour or more :-([/quote]

We have now reached the payment serction. When is the next flight to Australia?[/quote]

I think you have time to make it, I will prepare the spare room - but pack for summer ..... Hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We have now reached the payment serction. When is the next flight to Australia?[/quote]

I think you have time to make it, I will prepare the spare room - but pack for summer ..... Hahahaha[/quote]

I am SO tempted!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am going to go now as he has given me a headache and I need some fresh air. Have a good evening and enjoy your tv. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am going to go now as he has given me a headache and I need some fresh air. Have a good evening and enjoy your tv. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


I hope you feel better soon & he sorts out his purchase

Love & hugs back to you xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all, It is sunny and calm. the calm after the storm. I'm all ready for this trip I've to go on so bring it on!.I've tried a pair of trousers on and they don't fit. I reckon with giving up smoking and having thr thyroid prob I've put on 2 stone...Somethings got to be done.....I might have to buy something that fits hahahaha.....


Good excuse to go shopping!! How about some leopard print Palazzo pants??


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. It poured with the rain in the night and when I looked at the news yesterday. Where we stayed in York the river had burst it banks and it looks like Weatherspoons could have been flooded.
> How is everyone today? xx


Yes, I saw that too, how scary!! I just can't imagine how you clear that sort of mess up, especially if it is in your home, would break my heart!!!

I'm fine thanks, sorry Mr P has been trying. Just had the same thing with Mr L, the toilet roll holder 'fell' off the wall (???) and he can't 'skrawk' around underneath to get it back. I let him burble on for a while so could finish what I was doing, then went and did it myself. Sometimes, it's just kinder - to yourself!!!
Have just blocked the lilac lace scarf I was knitting last time we met, looking good! Now, what am I going to knit while watching TV now that I've finished that?!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a stormy Southern Indiana, it has been storming all night slept ok just not long enough, almost finished with the little hat and I have to start working on MIL's blanket for christmas if I hope to have it large enough by then

Have a wonderful morning\evening\night all
Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast and cool Pa. Having gentle rain at present. DH and I overslept, but is okay. We both feel some better today. Hope to get some wips finished off today, as I am lagging behind. Have enjoyed reading all missives this am. 

Purple so sorry your DH gave you a headache, but I did have small chuckle as he only does what all hubbies do. Hope your walk was good and you are feeling better.

Xiang, how lovely a 50 inch tv screen. I would love one, but it would take up half our wall space. I think all the reasons why to have one so large is true, but I personally love the fact you can pause your movie and run to ladies room without missing any part of your movie.You and DH enjoy dear.

Linky and Binky, you gals cracked me up. Things must have been lively in your household growing up. You both are just too sweet. I will look at your hat Binky, don't know how I missed it. Linky hope the folks at your pain clinic help. I imagine your DH's back feels better from his massage.

GS I have a mental image of your and other over 60s dancing away in the heather with wild abandon. Have a fun day dear.

Hi Londy can you post a pic of your scarf?? Would love to see it.

Well I am off to try and get some things under way today. Mosty whip my wips into shape. Love to all, Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hope you have a large dollop of gin in that!!![/quote]

I can't stand gin. It's the quinine I needed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Purley. How are you feeling today. Glad to see DH got up and about for bit tody.
> ...


The weather you SHOULD be under is sunny and bright. Hope you're feeling a bit brighter.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ooooh how could I forget my news...
> 
> DH has a job... the kind where he goes to work for someone and there is money in the bank each month to pay the rent.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wow! The best kind. I remember that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Just a bit! Anyway, we'd find another way to chat. If you're reading this Admin - we REALLY do appreciate what you have given and are giving, us.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh how could I forget my news...
> ...


who cares. You DO have us, so moan away


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Not only clear, but admirable. Allparents should be as caring and willing to get the best from their children. I applaud you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


why does that not surprise me? Mind you - it would help.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


No. I am, at 5'10". Actually I lie, I've actually shrunk to 5' 9+3/4


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has gone on the garage to look at the prop again..!


It must be the best looking, most awesome, everyone should have at least one, prop in the world!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all, It is sunny and calm. the calm after the storm. I'm all ready for this trip I've to go on so bring it on!.I've tried a pair of trousers on and they don't fit. I reckon with giving up smoking and having thr thyroid prob I've put on 2 stone...Somethings got to be done.....I might have to buy something that fits hahahaha.....
> ...


purple leopard print palazzo pants. Try saying that when you're drunk.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Page 203. Admin must be on holiday. Hope it's a good one.

Went out to lunch today with the Royal British Legion. Won't need to cook dinner. That's as well; DS wants me to go to a school meeting with him at 5, and I have another meeting at 7. I don't have any responsibility for either, so they'll be relaxing. And the last one will have wine and nibbles, so I'm catching the bus home.

Can't you tell I'm feeling better. All I need to do now is settle down and catch up on a month of work! Without wearing my self out again.

Frogged a few rows of the cape/shawl last night. Wasn't happy with a patch about 5 rows down. Enjoying my knitting at the moment, and ignoring my cross stitch. When you have more than one hobby you get moods don't you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Page 203. Admin must be on holiday. Hope it's a good one.
> 
> Went out to lunch today with the Royal British Legion. Won't need to cook dinner. That's as well; DS wants me to go to a school meeting with him at 5, and I have another meeting at 7. I don't have any responsibility for either, so they'll be relaxing. And the last one will have wine and nibbles, so I'm catching the bus home.
> 
> ...


Oh Saxy, you sound SOOOO much better, just like your lovely old self, welcome back!!! I definitely have moods when I don't want to sew, didn't go near the sewing room all weekend, mind you, having to slosh throught the rain on Sunday kinda put me off!! .....and then I often can't face my knitting, usually when it's gone a bit wrong!! However, I did finish this today, it's what I knit while watching TV and it's 3 ply!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


That is the same height as me, for now (I think)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I need to catch up but I'll tell you about my old biddy's trip first. We have had a happy day!!!! We got picked up and went over the moors to pickering. The moors are 5 mins in the car away from us!. We went to Pickering and sat in the sun and had coffee and did the charity shops. Then we were SUPPOSED to go and see heartbeat (adensfield) whi9ch is really Goathland. When we first moved into the area 36yrs ago we were offered a house from the council in goathland. It's where the train station is on heartbeat....BUT we never stopped...just passed through!! so we waved...Then we went to Whitby...Bear in mind it is 12 miles from our house....BP and me thought it was funny because we often get on the bus and have the day there with our bus passes hahahaha....I got some jeans in the charity shop....I've GOT to try and loose a bit weight..I'm in an 18 now....I hope some of this will drop off through the thyroids, but I'm sure it's over eating with not smoking...Oh well, I'm who I am......What have you all been up to????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. It poured with the rain in the night and when I looked at the news yesterday. Where we stayed in York the river had burst it banks and it looks like Weatherspoons could have been flooded.
> How is everyone today? xx


Told you when we were there about the flooding.......It happens most years....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Page 203. Admin must be on holiday. Hope it's a good one.
> ...


That is very pretty, we'll done xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I need to catch up but I'll tell you about my old biddy's trip first. We have had a happy day!!!! We got picked up and went over the moors to pickering. The moors are 5 mins in the car away from us!. We went to Pickering and sat in the sun and had coffee and did the charity shops. Then we were SUPPOSED to go and see heartbeat (adensfield) whi9ch is really Goathland. When we first moved into the area 36yrs ago we were offered a house from the council in goathland. It's where the train station is on heartbeat....BUT we never stopped...just passed through!! so we waved...Then we went to Whitby...Bear in mind it is 12 miles from our house....BP and me thought it was funny because we often get on the bus and have the day there with our bus passes hahahaha....I got some jeans in the charity shop....I've GOT to try and loose a bit weight..I'm in an 18 now....I hope some of this will drop off through the thyroids, but I'm sure it's over eating with not smoking...Oh well, I'm who I am......What have you all been up to????


Hello Susan, I haven't been upto very much at all - just installed a new tv, which is very nice indeed. Am suffering now & lying on my massage mattress, which is very soothing :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG..I forgot to tell you...You'll never guess who sat on the table next to us for lunch..Bernard Cribbins...You know the one "hole in the ground"...We said excuse me because I was going to say it was nice to see him and do you know he blanked me!!BLANKED ME!!!! Does he not know wh I am and to whom he was sitting next to. ME....So I thought BOG OFF. He had the pensioners special.....I understand that CEEBEEBIEs on TV are doing a programe to go out in January and they are filming at Staithes and Whitby....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm having to get thrown off this to update my virus I'll be a few minutes....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG..I forgot to tell you...You'll never guess who sat on the table next to us for lunch..Bernard Cribbins...You know the one "hole in the ground"...We said excuse me because I was going to say it was nice to see him and do you know he blanked me!!BLANKED ME!!!! Does he not know wh I am and to whom he was sitting next to. ME....So I thought BOG OFF. He had the pensioners special.....I understand that CEEBEEBIEs on TV are doing a programe to go out in January and they are filming at Staithes and Whitby....


Hhmmmmm ....... So he is just another actor who thinks he is too good to speak to the "Common People" ....... Doesn't he realise that if it wasn't for the common people, then he would be out of. Work


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello I'm back..I'm on page 202 catching up...give me a minute or so.......I'm all anti virused out again hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry Susan, but I need to get some sleep - DH & I are going on our own little outing tomorrow, so I will have to catch up with you later ... Xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello I'm back..I'm on page 202 catching up...give me a minute or so.......I'm all anti virused out again hahaha


That didn't take long :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Mr P is trying to open his emails, which he hasn't done for ages. He is worse than a child. He is now reading me all the emails he has had. Like I want to know. He is trying to order something on line and they need his email address, he wan't me to do it on my computerm but I am refusing. It's about time he did these sort of things himself!!! Oooh sorry, that was a bit of a vent.


I'm all for "venting" yesh......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Now he's been asked to create a password. You wouldn't believe the trouble this is causing. He has now asked me for a password. I suggested Susan's favourite - B.O!
> ...


bugger off is!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It must be easier to go through childbirth with you than this.......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I've gotta go Susan - cant keep my eyes open any longer love and hugs xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


ChaNCE WOULD BE A FIne thing!"


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Page 203. Admin must be on holiday. Hope it's a good one.
> ...


That is brilliant..I love the pattern. You and the others seem to do a load more knitting than I do.....The quality is wonderful...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I've caught up and you've all B Offed!!! Shall I tell you what DH did today? Well I will even if you don't want to know. In the winter I love my hotwater bottle....last winter I woke up in the night anmd I was wet...The darn thing had leaked...It left a mark on the mattress......I told DS and DIL abput it and said to make sure that if I died and they removed my bed would they tell whoever was taking the mattress away, that I hadn't pittled but it was the hot water bottle. SO TODAY....dh decided to get rid of the mark....He used Vanish Carpet cleaner!!!!!!!!He reckons some of it's come off but the bed is soaking.....I could murder him.....He gets very very close to getting lamped. He's living with someone on a very short fuse.....I daren't look at it. It's probably in holes with the carpet cleaner....


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

I poped in to say hi, only to find you talking about rampant rabbits, I did wonder if I should stay


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Page 203. Admin must be on holiday. Hope it's a good one.
> ...


Londy, that is beutiful. Are you able to share the pattern?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I need to catch up but I'll tell you about my old biddy's trip first. We have had a happy day!!!! We got picked up and went over the moors to pickering. The moors are 5 mins in the car away from us!. We went to Pickering and sat in the sun and had coffee and did the charity shops. Then we were SUPPOSED to go and see heartbeat (adensfield) whi9ch is really Goathland. When we first moved into the area 36yrs ago we were offered a house from the council in goathland. It's where the train station is on heartbeat....BUT we never stopped...just passed through!! so we waved...Then we went to Whitby...Bear in mind it is 12 miles from our house....BP and me thought it was funny because we often get on the bus and have the day there with our bus passes hahahaha....I got some jeans in the charity shop....I've GOT to try and loose a bit weight..I'm in an 18 now....I hope some of this will drop off through the thyroids, but I'm sure it's over eating with not smoking...Oh well, I'm who I am......What have you all been up to????


So many of my favourite places...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Thanks dear, I am quite pleased with it but it's only 'feather and fan' sooo easy!! Sounds like you had an interesting day on t'moors! Sorry BC was so rude but I guess if he stopped and chatted to everyone, he wouldn't get his grub down and would be late back to work. Costs nowt to smile though!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

shand said:


> I poped in to say hi, only to find you talking about rampant rabbits, I did wonder if I should stay


hehehe, you should know this lot by now...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Feather and Fan: Cast on 62, knit 4 rows for edge.
Row 1. Knit
Row 2. Purl
Row 3. Knit 4, k2 tog x 3, yon k1 x 6, k2 tog x 6. Repeat to last 10 sts. k2 tog x 3, k4
Row 4 Knit
Simples!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello every one, how are you all?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Yes please Londy.....hi rebecca and shand!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Feather and Fan: Cast on 62, knit 4 rows for edge.
> Row 1. Knit
> Row 2. Purl
> Row 3. Knit 4, k2 tog x 3, yon k1 x 6, k2 tog x 6. Repeat to last 10 sts. k2 tog x 3, k4
> ...


Too kind. Thank you.
I presume you then start again from row one until the desired length.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Feather and Fan: Cast on 62, knit 4 rows for edge.
> Row 1. Knit
> Row 2. Purl
> Row 3. Knit 4, k2 tog x 3, yon k1 x 6, k2 tog x 6. Repeat to last 10 sts. k2 tog x 3, k4
> ...


I've got that now thankyou....I'll have a go at that.....Sometime!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

we are all fine here, but still waiting for results of x-rays they have got lost in the system somewhere, but hopefully will turn up sometime,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is tuning the tv's in but he's got way laid bless him. He's watching it now. Multi tasking isn't in his vocabluary bless him...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a very wet Surrey, although the sun did shine for a while this afternoon. Collected Little Madam from school today and then her dad brought her brother home later. Did the gks reading with them and LM complained that her brother's book had more words in than hers!
How is everyone this evening. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Shand, how's things with you and Grizzle?

Hi Susan, did you have a good day?


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is tuning the tv's in but he's got way laid bless him. He's watching it now. Multi tasking isn't in his vocabluary bless him...


no they need a lot of help dont they, grizzle was trying to fit a new spring in the handle of his sprayer but it kept jumping out and gueess who had to keep going to find it for him he has got some glasses but wont wear them, he says they will get dirty in the garage


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I honestly did enjoy myself today....the weather was great and BP and me had some laughs....Over nothing really...Just like good times....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

more than one hobby you get moods don't you?[/quote]

Oh Saxy, you sound SOOOO much better, just like your lovely old self, welcome back!!! I definitely have moods when I don't want to sew, didn't go near the sewing room all weekend, mind you, having to slosh throught the rain on Sunday kinda put me off!! .....and then I often can't face my knitting, usually when it's gone a bit wrong!! However, I did finish this today, it's what I knit while watching TV and it's 3 ply!!![/quote]

That is lovely Londy and what a gorgeous colour. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to do some knitting. Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lotsd of night nights I'm off to bed ...... xx We are on school collection tomorrow...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is something interesting DS#1 found. Well worth taking look.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113156-1.html


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Feather and Fan: Cast on 62, knit 4 rows for edge.
> ...


That's quite right! Hope that all makes sense!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Londy, have you had a good day. I've been writing a list of things to look out for at Ally Pally. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed. Night night and sleep well or have a good day. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evening Londy, have you had a good day. I've been writing a list of things to look out for at Ally Pally. xx


Yes dear, not bad, visited my elderly friend, she is much better thank goodness! Have the gks tomorrow after school and overnight so I need to get cracking woth the packing for Cornwall tomorrow!!! Off to bed now though, night night love!! xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening. See most everyone has gone already. I got absolutely nothing done today. No wips, nothin. Fell asleep on the couch for several hours and actually starting to feel better.

GS glad you had a wonderful day with BP. Had to chuckle over mattress episode. Hubbies always try to help and sometimes just wish they would check with us first, before under taking home improvements.lol Hope mattress will be okay???

Xiang have a lovely time with your DH in the am.

Saxy so happy you are feeling back to yourself.

Londy your shawl is gorgeous. I bookmarked the directions. Thank you. Have fun sitting with your DGKs tomorrow.

Purple glad you had a nice time with your GKs. Tell LM when she is as old as big brother, her book will have more words in it.So Cute the little ones.


Am off for the evening. Need to go early tomorrow for Cat Scan. Love to all.Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening. See most everyone has gone already. I got absolutely nothing done today. No wips, nothin. Fell asleep on the couch for several hours and actually starting to feel better.

GS glad you had a wonderful day with BP. Had to chuckle over mattress episode. Hubbies always try to help and sometimes just wish they would check with us first, before under taking home improvements.lol Hope mattress will be okay???

Xiang have a lovely time with your DH in the am.

Saxy so happy you are feeling back to yourself.

Londy your shawl is gorgeous. I bookmarked the directions. Thank you. Have fun sitting with your DGKs tomorrow.

Purple glad you had a nice time with your GKs. Tell LM when she is as old as big brother, her book will have more words in it.So Cute the little ones.


Am off for the evening. Need to go early tomorrow for Cat Scan. Love to all.Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening. See most everyone has gone already. I got absolutely nothing done today. No wips, nothin. Fell asleep on the couch for several hours and actually starting to feel better.
> 
> GS glad you had a wonderful day with BP. Had to chuckle over mattress episode. Hubbies always try to help and sometimes just wish they would check with us first, before under taking home improvements.lol Hope mattress will be okay???
> 
> ...


Purly - We had a lovely trip, stopped in at a little deli in Wilmington, they make their own pies & other things as well, & had a steak & mushroom pie. While there, had a chat with some fellow travellers from the south of this great state, then we went on to Quorn, to visit MIL & now I have a request to make her a pair of socks, like DH's. so that will be her Christmas present :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening. See most everyone has gone already. I got absolutely nothing done today. No wips, nothin. Fell asleep on the couch for several hours and actually starting to feel better.
> 
> GS glad you had a wonderful day with BP. Had to chuckle over mattress episode. Hubbies always try to help and sometimes just wish they would check with us first, before under taking home improvements.lol Hope mattress will be okay???
> 
> ...


So glad you had a quiet day not doing anything and as a result you are feeling better. Sometimes we need to give ourselves a bit of TLC.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Evening. See most everyone has gone already. I got absolutely nothing done today. No wips, nothin. Fell asleep on the couch for several hours and actually starting to feel better.
> ...


Isn't it great when a Christmes gift idea comes as easily as that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. More rain overnight but it's not raining this morning - yet. How is everyone today. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning every one, It's been raining but it's stopped now. I'm just passing through as I've overslept. I have slept on a wet bed last night, and I'm not happy about it!!!!I wish DH wouldn't use his brain sometimes...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning every one, It's been raining but it's stopped now. I'm just passing through as I've overslept. I have slept on a wet bed last night, and I'm not happy about it!!!!I wish DH wouldn't use his brain sometimes...


Morning Susan. Hope your bed dries out soon. Mr. P is tracking the things he eventully ordered on line yesterday. Apparently it left Kings Lyn last night and is now in Camberley. Like I need to know! I hope the postman will bring me the beads I ordered from ebay today. We are going swimming this morning and then I'm going to go and have my hair cut. How are you today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mum. She would have been 106 years old today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy birthday Purples mam! I'm tired and aching today Purple, It's all the walking we did yesterday...We are going to collect boys from school tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Purples mam! I'm tired and aching today Purple, It's all the walking we did yesterday...We are going to collect boys from school tonight.


Thank you for Mum's birthday wishes. I will be making her a lemon drizzle cake today. Hope you can take it easy until you go and pick up the boys. Postman has just delivered my beads, they are a hether mix of colours. Will post a photo later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going now Purple. Must do something with my wet bed!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going now Purple. Must do something with my wet bed!!!


And I'm going to get wet in the pool. Have a good day. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Happy Birthday Mum. She would have been 106 years old today.


Oh Bless! Happy birthday from me too!! (I just know they have KP in the afterlife!!)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 7'C. No rain expected, just a little chilly and the wind has died down.
I thought I'd pop on and say hi early this morning. Yesterday I was squashing beeps from 7 am to 5 pm (too long) so I didn't get a chance to log in. And *gasp* I forgot my knitting!
But I did take my banana tree into work and gave it to a co-worker from the Caribean who is going to take good care of it.
After work, my non-driving DD had me doing the chore runs. I need to get her one of those enclosures for her bike so she can ride it in bad weather.
Looks like everyone is busy already.
Happy birthday Purple's Mum


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going now Purple. Must do something with my wet bed!!!


Grab his shop vac and run it over the mattress a few times. Ours is pretty good at sucking up excess moisture. So long as there isn't too much (we only have a little shop vac) Then use the absorbent pads that he will also have in the shop. I think they're made in Germany.
He caused the problem, his stuff can help fix it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening. See most everyone has gone already. I got absolutely nothing done today. No wips, nothin. Fell asleep on the couch for several hours and actually starting to feel better.
> 
> GS glad you had a wonderful day with BP. Had to chuckle over mattress episode. Hubbies always try to help and sometimes just wish they would check with us first, before under taking home improvements.lol Hope mattress will be okay???
> 
> ...


Sleep always helps.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My cat is trying to lay on my keyboard. Must be a sign tht I need to go.
Try to talk later


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 7'C. No rain expected, just a little chilly and the wind has died down.
> I thought I'd pop on and say hi early this morning. Yesterday I was squashing beeps from 7 am to 5 pm (too long) so I didn't get a chance to log in. And *gasp* I forgot my knitting!
> But I did take my banana tree into work and gave it to a co-worker from the Caribean who is going to take good care of it.
> After work, my non-driving DD had me doing the chore runs. I need to get her one of those enclosures for her bike so she can ride it in bad weather.
> ...


Good morning Nitzi!! No rain here yet but overcast and grey, think we are up to 17 degrees today! I have been on this thing for over an hour now and I know I should get on with some chores but this is more fun! I was just looking at Youtube for how to finger knitting as I have my grandson overnight annd thought he might like to learn, although his dad is a bit macho so don't know what he'd think about that!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Londy...I did a very silly thing...hahaha..I nearly lost poor Purples e-mail address in the recycle bin, but DEAR DH!!!! he helped me get her back where she should be. hahahahaa.....How are you today? I can't seem to get motiveted today, I'm tired...BUT in a better mood than I was. My bed is just about dry and the mattress has come up lovely....DH is forgiven xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Londy...I did a very silly thing...hahaha..I nearly lost poor Purples e-mail address in the recycle bin, but DEAR DH!!!! he helped me get her back where she should be. hahahahaa.....How are you today? I can't seem to get motiveted today, I'm tired...BUT in a better mood than I was. My bed is just about dry and the mattress has come up lovely....DH is forgiven xx


Good morning darlin', I'm afraid to ask how your bed got wet.........! I am like you, can't seem to get off my behind today! I don't need to do a lot but we are away to Cornwall for a week on Saturday so I feel I should be doing _something_! Can't get the cases down as gks are sleeping in the spare room tonight, same goes for making neat little piles of what I'm taking away. Sounds like you had a good giggle with BP yesterday, by 'eck, that does you good, doesn't it? We watch an Aussie film last night called Charlie and Boots. Paul Hogan was in it and it was the funniest thing I have seen in ages with the added benefit of beautiful Aussie countryside views, catch it if you can!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny Pa. Finally a day with no rain. yipee!!!Heat went on during night, cool outside. Just a quick hello, as I must shower and get ready to go for CT scan. Chat when I return later. Everyone have a lovely day. Purly


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy birthday purples mum, my ticket has come at last, and they have found my xrays,doctor has just phoned so of to see them in the morning,hope everyone is ok and not to wet love and hugs shand


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone I have a quick question that I know we all have to deal with I just can't seem to find a good way that works for me, How do all of you hide all of those pesky tails? I only ask as I just had to weave in a ton of them and am not happy with the way it looks.. 

Gotta run for now catch you all later 
love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had my hair cut today, much better, I can now just leave it to it's own devices. Didn't quite make it to swimming, but we'll go tomorrow. Am just finishing off Little Madam's surprise jacket. It would have been finished sooner but I had about three goes at the sleeves! How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> Happy birthday purples mum, my ticket has come at last, and they have found my xrays,doctor has just phoned so of to see them in the morning,hope everyone is ok and not to wet love and hugs shand


Thanks Shand and glad your ticket has arrived and that the doctor has found your xray. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone I have a quick question that I know we all have to deal with I just can't seem to find a good way that works for me, How do all of you hide all of those pesky tails? I only ask as I just had to weave in a ton of them and am not happy with the way it looks..
> 
> Gotta run for now catch you all later
> love and hugs
> Binky


Hi Lisa, I either weave the tails into the back of the garment or if it is very thick wool I shredd both the old and the new end and weave them together and then knit with both (only works with the same colour). Hope that is of some help. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Pa. Finally a day with no rain. yipee!!!Heat went on during night, cool outside. Just a quick hello, as I must shower and get ready to go for CT scan. Chat when I return later. Everyone have a lovely day. Purly


Hi Pearlie, Good luck with the scan. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Mum. She would have been 106 years old today.
> ...


She's probably knitting in purple. Thanks Londy xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 7'C. No rain expected, just a little chilly and the wind has died down.
> I thought I'd pop on and say hi early this morning. Yesterday I was squashing beeps from 7 am to 5 pm (too long) so I didn't get a chance to log in. And *gasp* I forgot my knitting!
> But I did take my banana tree into work and gave it to a co-worker from the Caribean who is going to take good care of it.
> After work, my non-driving DD had me doing the chore runs. I need to get her one of those enclosures for her bike so she can ride it in bad weather.
> ...


Hi Nitzi, Hope you don't get too many beeps today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to get some dinner, I'll pop back later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well the gks are engrossed in a Ben 10 DVD so I have 5 minutes to myself! Have almost finished the bag I am making from the curtain sample I got in Worthing, it's looking quite good! Tomorrow, we are off to gs's assembly in the morning, after dropping them at school then I am helping my friend who is hosting a coffee and cake lunch for Macmillan nurses. Then it's all systems go for Cornwall!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the gks are engrossed in a Ben 10 DVD so I have 5 minutes to myself! Have almost finished the bag I am making from the curtain sample I got in Worthing, it's looking quite good! Tomorrow, we are off to gs's assembly in the morning, after dropping them at school then I am helping my friend who is hosting a coffee and cake lunch for Macmillan nurses. Then it's all systems go for Cornwall!!!


If you've got time please post a picture of your bag. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I am just sewing up LMs surprise jacket. It will be a surprise if it fits her!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. I am just sewing up LMs surprise jacket. It will be a surprise if it fits her!


Hello are you still there?

Well done on getting to the point of sewing up


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening everyone. I am just sewing up LMs surprise jacket. It will be a surprise if it fits her!
> ...


Hi Rebecca, Sew up and unsewn one sleeve so far!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh dear. You can do this. After all you did a beautiful Ashton


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

]

Hi Rebecca, Sew up and unsewn one sleeve so far!![/quote]

Oh dear. You can do this. After all you did a beautiful Ashton[/quote]

I think I'll leave it until tomorrow. I need the daylight to see what I am doing. Have sorted out some nice odd buttons to put on it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ]
> 
> Hi Rebecca, Sew up and unsewn one sleeve so far!!


Oh dear. You can do this. After all you did a beautiful Ashton[/quote]

I think I'll leave it until tomorrow. I need the daylight to see what I am doing. Have sorted out some nice odd buttons to put on it.[/quote]

That sounds like a good idea. I always find if I put something away till the next day it becomes much easier.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


I think I'll leave it until tomorrow. I need the daylight to see what I am doing. Have sorted out some nice odd buttons to put on it.[/quote]

That sounds like a good idea. I always find if I put something away till the next day it becomes much easier.[/quote]

As long as I don't forget where I put it!

Want to hear something funny. DD took a jar of honey to work in her handbag. She has no idea how it got in there! Think she is reaching a certain age. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That is funny. Did LM do it for a joke or more like it absentmindedly packed it whilst breakfasting and getting ready for work at the same time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am off to bed now. Take care and chat soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That is funny. Did LM do it for a joke or more like it absentmindedly packed it whilst breakfasting and getting ready for work at the same time.


The gks deny everything and the funny thing is they don't have honey for breakfast! Mind you with the move and getting the house shipshape in 2 weeks I think she doesn't know whether she is coming or going and things are pretty hectic at school too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am off to bed now. Take care and chat soon.


Sleep well, soon be the week end. Have you got celebrations planned?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone I have a quick question that I know we all have to deal with I just can't seem to find a good way that works for me, How do all of you hide all of those pesky tails? I only ask as I just had to weave in a ton of them and am not happy with the way it looks..
> ...


Hi Purple this only works with actual wool to right?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ]
> 
> Hi Rebecca, Sew up and unsewn one sleeve so far!!


Oh dear. You can do this. After all you did a beautiful Ashton[/quote]

I think I'll leave it until tomorrow. I need the daylight to see what I am doing. Have sorted out some nice odd buttons to put on it.[/quote]

I can't knit or sew as well in the dark any more, best just to give in till it's daylight again!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Hi Binky! In my experience it works with acrylic too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That sounds like a good idea. I always find if I put something away till the next day it becomes much easier.[/quote]

As long as I don't forget where I put it!

Want to hear something funny. DD took a jar of honey to work in her handbag. She has no idea how it got in there! Think she is reaching a certain age. :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Perhaps her subconscious wanted to sweeten someone up - or maybe it was a hidden craving...........?!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


As long as I don't forget where I put it!

Want to hear something funny. DD took a jar of honey to work in her handbag. She has no idea how it got in there! Think she is reaching a certain age. :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Perhaps her subconscious wanted to sweeten someone up - or maybe it was a hidden craving...........?![/quote]

Nah - she's just lost the plot - getting old and all that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


I think I'll leave it until tomorrow. I need the daylight to see what I am doing. Have sorted out some nice odd buttons to put on it.[/quote]

I can't knit or sew as well in the dark any more, best just to give in till it's daylight again!![/quote]

It'll be fine doing it tomorrow and then I don't know whether to start a big surprise jacket for me, or do another lace shawl - I have just got some rather lovely beads. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to bed now and sort through some knitting patterns. Have a good holiday Londy. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Awesome I just might have to try that then I hate weaving in all those ends...it resembles sewing you know :roll: :shock: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Awwww I missed ya Dh sidetracked me and I forgot what I was doing bummer....

I have to make another pot of chili anyway DH is having a chili cookoff tomorrow and I have to make a pot for him to take...I just want to knit or crochet probably knit I need to finish a mitten 

Oh Yeah!!! Guess What...........I........got..........a.....new..........refrigerator...yeah

well almost it won't be here till tuesday


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to be so late getting on. Really upsetting day. To make a very long story short, the ct scan will get done tomorrow. it is a wonder I haven't flipped my bonnet today with all the aggravation I have been given. To top it off it was the doctor's office and the scheduling center's fault and they had the b---s to try to make it my fault. Well they soon found out they weren't going to be allowed to get away with it. Venting finished.

Promise to catch up some time tomorrow. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly sorry you had a rough day hugs


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and cool Pa. Having gentle rain at present. DH and I overslept, but is okay. We both feel some better today. Hope to get some wips finished off today, as I am lagging behind. Have enjoyed reading all missives this am.
> 
> Purple so sorry your DH gave you a headache, but I did have small chuckle as he only does what all hubbies do. Hope your walk was good and you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Four girls NO boys , yeah we had alot of fun  
And we were all so close .. Then we all had to go and get married and our husbands think they are important or something LOL !!!   
Hope you feel better Purly , DH isnt getting much relief with his back with anything , even the muscle relaxers  his CT scan got turned into an MRI and that was broken today so it got postponed till next week , they did an eye X-Ray to make sure he has no metal in his eyes .... sound weird ? Its NOT ... It has happened to him so many times they want to make sure that none is still in there before the MRI ......

Finished one twins hat , started one for DS for his birthday monday ... the big 16 !!!  
Wont have his sweater done in time so will have a hat done by then .... lol

oh well ...

Hope everyone is okay , Love you all  
XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Awwww I missed ya Dh sidetracked me and I forgot what I was doing bummer....
> 
> I have to make another pot of chili anyway DH is having a chili cookoff tomorrow and I have to make a pot for him to take...I just want to knit or crochet probably knit I need to finish a mitten
> 
> ...


Roll on Tuesday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry to be so late getting on. Really upsetting day. To make a very long story short, the ct scan will get done tomorrow. it is a wonder I haven't flipped my bonnet today with all the aggravation I have been given. To top it off it was the doctor's office and the scheduling center's fault and they had the b---s to try to make it my fault. Well they soon found out they weren't going to be allowed to get away with it. Venting finished.
> 
> Promise to catch up some time tomorrow. Purly


Oh Perlie, How annoying. Sending you lote of love ands hugs.xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from an overcast and cool Pa. Having gentle rain at present. DH and I overslept, but is okay. We both feel some better today. Hope to get some wips finished off today, as I am lagging behind. Have enjoyed reading all missives this am.
> ...


Hi Angela, Can't believe your DS will be 16. Don't they grow up fast. How are you now? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a breezy Surrey, but at least it is not raining. How is everyone today xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning to everybody....I think I'm a bit better than yesterday thank goodness. I say think Because Ive just reakly got up. DH has been for blood test. I'm going to tidy the bedroom today and do some knitting.How is everyone?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning to everybody....I think I'm a bit better than yesterday thank goodness. I say think Because Ive just reakly got up. DH has been for blood test. I'm going to tidy the bedroom today and do some knitting.How is everyone?


Good morning Susan, glad you are feeling better today. How were the boys last night? I've just been looking up purple shopping trollies.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Boys were fine, thanks Purple. GS1 is getting increasingly more homework. there's talk that he may be going to Berlin next year with the school for 5 days.It's awful to think he'll be 15!!!! It's a strange age!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Boys were fine, thanks Purple. GS1 is getting increasingly more homework. there's talk that he may be going to Berlin next year with the school for 5 days.It's awful to think he'll be 15!!!! It's a strange age!


Hope he is coping with the homework, they do seem to get such a lot. I've just ordered a purple flowery shopping trolley.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Boys were fine, thanks Purple. GS1 is getting increasingly more homework. there's talk that he may be going to Berlin next year with the school for 5 days.It's awful to think he'll be 15!!!! It's a strange age!
> ...


I wonder where you are going to use that eh?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This is what I've just ordered ---


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> This is what I've just ordered ---


Going to try again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well if you go missing we can describe what you look like to the lost childrens dept.......Are you sure you couldn't have got a brighter one? It's lovely and very you!!!! WONDERFUL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well if you go missing we can describe what you look like to the lost childrens dept.......Are you sure you couldn't have got a brighter one? It's lovely and very you!!!! WONDERFUL


Oh did you see it, anyway here it is again .....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Might just have to add a bit of embroidery!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Might just have to add a bit of embroidery!


OR beads......hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purple, I'm going to have to make a move now so I'll see you later have a good day...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purple, I'm going to have to make a move now so I'll see you later have a good day...


You have a good day too. Love and hugs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to sew up LMs surprise jacket. xx Laters everyone!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a slightly still dark outside Pa. Can't believe I'm up this early a second day in a row. Unbelievable.At Least to me. We're retired!!!LOL

Binky your hat is lovely and congrats on the new refrigerator. I know Tuesday can't come fast enough for you. Can't imagine trying to keep up with things with 2 college refrigs.

Linky a 16 year old. Just keep telling yourself, I'm only 29, I'm only 29. Just kidding dear. Happy Birthday wishes to your son from me. Know he'll like the hat and sweater that will be coming.

GS good morning. GKs certainly grow up fast. I can't hardly believe I have 2 great GSs. I think the US schools could do with a make over for the school system. They want everyone to be so politically correct and children should never not succeed. We are growing intellectual nits. Don't stress children, don't ensure they learn how to cope with not being first. Alot of young folks here graduate from high school and can't read or spell. How they graduated them I'll never know. Hope your GS1 gets to go on his trip next year.

Purple belated wishes for your dear Mother's Birthday. I know how much you must miss her. I miss my Grandmother who raised me. Have a nice time knitting today and your shapping bag is quite glam.

Hope all is well with all the ladies and miss everyone. Hope today is a good day for all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you go missing we can describe what you look like to the lost childrens dept.......Are you sure you couldn't have got a brighter one? It's lovely and very you!!!! WONDERFUL
> ...


That is awesome my dad was asking about a shopping cart semilar to this but something tells me he wouldn't want that you Mom might...just sayin :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm cooking yorkshire puddings and briased steak. I've had a good few hours knitting. Have now finished the left side of my friends ara. I shall be popping in and out until 5 ish...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I shall go and have my tea and come back on later...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Sewn up the sleeves on LMs surprise jacket this morning, it looks great, now just got to work out how I'm going to do the collar. Had a swim this afternoon and have found several small bits of lace yarn that I think I will make into a beaded shawl.
How is everyone this afternoon? xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

hello all how are we doing today ?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry to be so late getting on. Really upsetting day. To make a very long story short, the ct scan will get done tomorrow. it is a wonder I haven't flipped my bonnet today with all the aggravation I have been given. To top it off it was the doctor's office and the scheduling center's fault and they had the b---s to try to make it my fault. Well they soon found out they weren't going to be allowed to get away with it. Venting finished.
> 
> Promise to catch up some time tomorrow. Purly


Sorry to hear that Purley. It's good to vent.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hiya Purple Hiya Lisa


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry didnt see ya there hiya Becca  Congrats to DH on the job


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I had quite an interesting morning this morning ....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello all how are we doing today ?


Hi Angela, I'm good, just finishing the surprose jacket for Little Madam. How you doing?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be so late getting on. Really upsetting day. To make a very long story short, the ct scan will get done tomorrow. it is a wonder I haven't flipped my bonnet today with all the aggravation I have been given. To top it off it was the doctor's office and the scheduling center's fault and they had the b---s to try to make it my fault. Well they soon found out they weren't going to be allowed to get away with it. Venting finished.
> ...


Hi Rebecca, It's Friday! Enjoy your week end. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I had quite an interesting morning this morning ....


What you been up to?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I went to sleep around 3am .. i woke up at 5:30 and remember thinking .. i dont know , something about going outside :| So i tried my hardest to go out the back door , got it partly open and realized i needed to go to the Loo ... so did that instead , came back to bedroom and was very puzzled as to why the back door was open .....

yea ... sleep walking ...

NEVER done that one before ...
I just remember kind of thinking that i had to get outside , but i didnt want to stand in the mud and i couldnt get the screen door locks open , they just confused me .. we added several locks after someone tried to break in to the garage months ago ... 
good thing , dont know where i would have ended up in my night gown !!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Binky and PV. 

PV love the trolly.

Binky thanks for the congrats re DH. It comes as a big relief.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > hello all how are we doing today ?
> ...


Hurty ... same ol same ol

Trying to do too many things before Monday lol ... gotta get the house in order for his company and finish some projects , go shopping for his Bday present and get the stuff to make his cake ...... 
Im exhausted just thinking about it ....

They put me on a time released pain medication and i think it is playing havoc with me ..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I went to sleep around 3am .. i woke up at 5:30 and remember thinking .. i dont know , something about going outside :| So i tried my hardest to go out the back door , got it partly open and realized i needed to go to the Loo ... so did that instead , came back to bedroom and was very puzzled as to why the back door was open .....
> 
> yea ... sleep walking ...
> 
> ...


Good job you were wearing one!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I went to sleep around 3am .. i woke up at 5:30 and remember thinking .. i dont know , something about going outside :| So i tried my hardest to go out the back door , got it partly open and realized i needed to go to the Loo ... so did that instead , came back to bedroom and was very puzzled as to why the back door was open .....
> 
> yea ... sleep walking ...
> 
> ...


That's very interesting, especially as you have never done it before.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hurty ... same ol same ol

Trying to do too many things before Monday lol ... gotta get the house in order for his company and finish some projects , go shopping for his Bday present and get the stuff to make his cake ...... 
Im exhausted just thinking about it ....

They put me on a time released pain medication and i think it is playing havoc with me ..[/quote]

You are just going to have to slow down a bitl Is the pain med in the form of a patch?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Linky, BIG appologies I called you Binky.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purple love your new purple trolley thingy  ! So pretty ! It looks kind of hawaiian


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Binky and PV.
> 
> PV love the trolly.
> 
> Binky thanks for the congrats re DH. It comes as a big relief.


You will see me coming with a trolley like that! Mr P says he will not accompany me to the shops with it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PV I too went swimming today. Most probably a completly diferent swimming experienc to yours. Don't suppose you had 20 4yr olds with you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Purple love your new purple trolley thingy  ! So pretty ! It looks kind of hawaiian


Then I shall wear a hula skirt when I go shopping :lol: :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I went to sleep around 3am .. i woke up at 5:30 and remember thinking .. i dont know , something about going outside :| So i tried my hardest to go out the back door , got it partly open and realized i needed to go to the Loo ... so did that instead , came back to bedroom and was very puzzled as to why the back door was open .....
> ...


Hahaha !!! Yea i know right !! LOL

It is in pill form ... just take one a day instead of 4 or 5 ... i have only taken it three times now and i think it is going to be a no go , i am noticing alot of new swelling everywhere .....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PV I too went swimming today. Most probably a completly diferent swimming experienc to yours. Don't suppose you had 20 4yr olds with you.


No just Mr P and there were only two other ladies in the whole pool. It was lovely and I did 32 lengths.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Linky, BIG appologies I called you Binky.


No biggie , i called Binky last night and her DS told her .. " Mom , its your daughter! " heeheehee ....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Binky and PV.
> ...


I got one years ago when Marshmallow stopped using the pushchair. It was a wasted car journey to go round the corner when I can walk there in 10mins. But couldn't carry milk etc home. When I was childminding one boy said "my granny's got one of those. Did I feel old :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It is in pill form ... just take one a day instead of 4 or 5 ... i have only taken it three times now and i think it is going to be a no go , i am noticing alot of new swelling everywhere .....[/quote]

Sounds like it might be strong, do you know what is in it?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Where did she go anyway ? wasnt she on here a second ago ?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I had one years ago, but I think my kids 'lost' it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Linky, BIG appologies I called you Binky.
> ...


aww thanks. Heehee to nephew's comment.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

quote=lifeline]PV I too went swimming today. Most probably a completly diferent swimming experienc to yours. Don't suppose you had 20 4yr olds with you.[/quote]

Nightmare!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> It is in pill form ... just take one a day instead of 4 or 5 ... i have only taken it three times now and i think it is going to be a no go , i am noticing alot of new swelling everywhere .....


Sounds like it might be strong, do you know what is in it?[/quote]

200mg of tramadol


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> quote=lifeline]PV I too went swimming today. Most probably a completly diferent swimming experienc to yours. Don't suppose you had 20 4yr olds with you.


Nightmare!!!!![/quote]

Actually not too bad. Although sometimes it does feel a bit like trying to keep spaghetti in a string bag.

Hello Londy. How are you. Say hello to lovely Cornwall for me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry to be so late getting on. Really upsetting day. To make a very long story short, the ct scan will get done tomorrow. it is a wonder I haven't flipped my bonnet today with all the aggravation I have been given. To top it off it was the doctor's office and the scheduling center's fault and they had the b---s to try to make it my fault. Well they soon found out they weren't going to be allowed to get away with it. Venting finished.
> 
> Promise to catch up some time tomorrow. Purly


Yeah!! Don't get angry, get even, hehehehe!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > quote=lifeline]PV I too went swimming today. Most probably a completly diferent swimming experienc to yours. Don't suppose you had 20 4yr olds with you.
> ...


Actually not too bad. Although sometimes it does feel a bit like trying to keep spaghetti in a string bag.

Hello Londy. How are you. Say hello to lovely Cornwall for me.[/quote]

I have to agree with the nightmare part .... :| 
I couldnt do it and stay sane ... oh wait ........ too late 
hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > It is in pill form ... just take one a day instead of 4 or 5 ... i have only taken it three times now and i think it is going to be a no go , i am noticing alot of new swelling everywhere .....
> ...


200mg of tramadol[/quote]

That is one of the strong ones. Hope you can get something that suits you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you go missing we can describe what you look like to the lost childrens dept.......Are you sure you couldn't have got a brighter one? It's lovely and very you!!!! WONDERFUL
> ...


Wow, stunning!! A few beads and sequins in the middle of the flowers would look good!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Londy,
Are you all packed? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Might have to do that.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, I finished my bag, made from a curtain sample I bought in Worthing when we went for a day out with Saxy and here also is the bag I made from a tea towel from Poundland. It was from a pack of two so it only cost 50p!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hiya Londy 

Oooo love the bags


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Love the new bag. Which one are you taking to Cornwall, or are you taking both? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well it's been lovely chatting but I am off to have a shower...horrid smell of chlorine. Catch you all soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Londy,
> Are you all packed? xxx


Well....the case is full which is not quite the same thing so am going up in the loft again to get some supplementary luggage, ie, a holdall - hope it does!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I have to agree with the nightmare part .... :| 
I couldnt do it and stay sane ... oh wait ........ too late 
hahahaha[/quote]

Yes, will do! Apparently it is going to rain every day next week in St Ives. Might have to have a few days out, out of St Ives that is!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Your bags are gorgeous. I can hardly believe you used a tea-towel. Such beautiful work on both of them. I am glad you showed us before going to Cornwall.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Londy,
> ...


As long as you have enough knickers and your knitting the rest is optional! I've started sorting things out for Edinburgh. xx :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes, will do! Apparently it is going to rain every day next week in St Ives. Might have to have a few days out, out of St Ives that is!!![/quote]

Well do enjoy it what ever you do.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Your bags are gorgeous. I can hardly believe you used a tea-towel. Such beautiful work on both of them. I am glad you showed us before going to Cornwall.


Thank you! The Live Love etc was meant to be a lot bigger, like a tote, not sure what went wrong there!! I was going to take them to Cornwall but as they are fabric, they are going to get awful soggy!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes, will do! Apparently it is going to rain every day next week in St Ives. Might have to have a few days out, out of St Ives that is!!![/quote]

Good excuse to just sit, look at the sea and knit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


For me I would have to make sure I'e got my tooth brush.

Well I really am going now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oooh, yes, knickers!! I knew I'd forgotten something! Got the knitting though!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Bye love, have a good weekend!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Your bags are gorgeous. I can hardly believe you used a tea-towel. Such beautiful work on both of them. I am glad you showed us before going to Cornwall.
> ...


You should have bought some of the waterproof fabric we saw in Dalston Market. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Can see where your priorities lie.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bye Rebecca, Enjoy the weekend. Hope you get spoilt rotten. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Good excuse to just sit, look at the sea and knit.[/quote]

.....and that would stop the bags getting soggy!! This is the view from our apartment: Oops.sorry, the second one is a view OF the apartment, in the middle with the baclonies!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Exactly where they should be hahaha lol


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


True!! Off to make dinner now, laters baby!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely pictures Londy. I would sit and gaze at the view and knit all day. :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Bye Becca 
Bye Londy 
 have a great day ya'll


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I gotta get too , i need to jump in the shower and get out there and get the shopping done ... 
Gotta get finished before sewing circle !
:|

See ya'll later , lots of love and hugs  
XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to get dinner. Are you going to sewing group tonight Angela?
CaTCH YOU all later. Love and hugs xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to get dinner. Are you going to sewing group tonight Angela?
> CaTCH YOU all later. Love and hugs xx


yup .. so i better get moving lol  bye all


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This is me on my fone! Its taken 35mins 2 write this haha


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Might have known I missed ya'll. CT Scan done. Now for Pulmonary studiesm on Monday. Wonder if that will be messed up????? Did a little shopping after scan. Went to one of my favorite yarn shops. GD birthday 15th of Oct. thought I would make her a Garland Cowl that I saw on one of the sites. Wanted something festive, drapes well and I would like to do. Needles are 10.5 US size circulars. This should go very fast. Needed something for take alongs as next week busy and all caught up on small projects. Then went to a shop here called the Christmas Tree Store. Filled with all types of unique and wonderful things. Now at home and going to take a wee nap. I shall be on after dinner when more energetic. Love to all. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is me on my fone! Its taken 35mins 2 write this haha


hahaha that's really funny...BUT very impresive.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Might have known I missed ya'll. CT Scan done. Now for Pulmonary studiesm on Monday. Wonder if that will be messed up????? Did a little shopping after scan. Went to one of my favorite yarn shops. GD birthday 15th of Oct. thought I would make her a Garland Cowl that I saw on one of the sites. Wanted something festive, drapes well and I would like to do. Needles are 10.5 US size circulars. This should go very fast. Needed something for take alongs as next week busy and all caught up on small projects. Then went to a shop here called the Christmas Tree Store. Filled with all types of unique and wonderful things. Now at home and going to take a wee nap. I shall be on after dinner when more energetic. Love to all. Purly


Hello Purly. Enjoy your dinner. Hope the next appointment is more successful than the last one.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Might have known I missed ya'll. CT Scan done. Now for Pulmonary studiesm on Monday. Wonder if that will be messed up????? Did a little shopping after scan. Went to one of my favorite yarn shops. GD birthday 15th of Oct. thought I would make her a Garland Cowl that I saw on one of the sites. Wanted something festive, drapes well and I would like to do. Needles are 10.5 US size circulars. This should go very fast. Needed something for take alongs as next week busy and all caught up on small projects. Then went to a shop here called the Christmas Tree Store. Filled with all types of unique and wonderful things. Now at home and going to take a wee nap. I shall be on after dinner when more energetic. Love to all. Purly
> ...


Oh and can you post a link for the garland cowel...it sounds very nice.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

By gum you lot have been busy today...Don't you all realise I've wasted chat time getting myself on line on my new phone.....I don't seem to be able to get chat by talk mobile, so I'm going back to the shop. probably tuesday....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

When's Ethans birthday?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> By gum you lot have been busy today...Don't you all realise I've wasted chat time getting myself on line on my new phone.....I don't seem to be able to get chat by talk mobile, so I'm going back to the shop. probably tuesday....


Oh dear. That doesn't sound so good :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> When's Ethans birthday?


Don't know! Who's Ethan?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > By gum you lot have been busy today...Don't you all realise I've wasted chat time getting myself on line on my new phone.....I don't seem to be able to get chat by talk mobile, so I'm going back to the shop. probably tuesday....
> ...


Don't be too bothered hahahah...It'll be something stupid I'm doing and to be truthful its DH wants to know because I don't know what he's talking about hahahaha...Do I care???? Do I look bovvered?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, I'm off again...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, I finished my bag, made from a curtain sample I bought in Worthing when we went for a day out with Saxy and here also is the bag I made from a tea towel from Poundland. It was from a pack of two so it only cost 50p!!!


You really are so clever....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Night lifeline..I'm going soon...See you tomorrow


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


To be truethful I didn't know what you were talking about, but it sounded like you needed a little sympathy hehehehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > By gum you lot have been busy today...Don't you all realise I've wasted chat time getting myself on line on my new phone.....I don't seem to be able to get chat by talk mobile, so I'm going back to the shop. probably tuesday....
> ...


Hello Susan & Lifeline ..... How are you both? I have just wakened & am now on my massage mattress, trying to get some relief before we have the 2 youngest GD's for an overnight stay


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Night lifeline..I'm going soon...See you tomorrow


Night night.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Sorry, I'm just off. Have a good day with GDs.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh ... Looks like I am too late .... Oh well, will do some catchup ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


It is, I think it will be much easier to make things for her now .....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am going to fling this freaking fone.........


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am going to fling this freaking fone.........


Oh dear, what is giving you grief - is it too small, or is it the keys?

I got my new phone today ..... It will take me a little while to get used to it, but I love it ..... Hehehe


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Or lamp DH


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It keeps refusing me on line on Chat mobile, what ever that is. It says I've not got a package and I have...I can't stand anything like technical things...I get very cross....Nothing is easy....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to my bed now Judi before I explode hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 7'C. No rain expected, just a little chilly and the wind has died down.
> I thought I'd pop on and say hi early this morning. Yesterday I was squashing beeps from 7 am to 5 pm (too long) so I didn't get a chance to log in. And *gasp* I forgot my knitting!
> But I did take my banana tree into work and gave it to a co-worker from the Caribean who is going to take good care of it.
> After work, my non-driving DD had me doing the chore runs. I need to get her one of those enclosures for her bike so she can ride it in bad weather.
> ...


Sounds like a great idea - I have seen them being used by a few people around here ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off to my bed now Judi before I explode hahahaha


Ok, night Susan .... Hope it behaves better for you tomorrow .... Sleep well xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's now officially FLUNG........


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry to be so late getting on. Really upsetting day. To make a very long story short, the ct scan will get done tomorrow. it is a wonder I haven't flipped my bonnet today with all the aggravation I have been given. To top it off it was the doctor's office and the scheduling center's fault and they had the b---s to try to make it my fault. Well they soon found out they weren't going to be allowed to get away with it. Venting finished.
> 
> Promise to catch up some time tomorrow. Purly


That can happen .... Heaven help us if it is the fault of the Clinic Staff :XD: :XD: ... Glad you sorted them out though xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's now officially FLUNG........


Poor phone - are you going back to the shop for lessons & other help? Maybe DS. Or DIL can help you :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's now officially FLUNG........


ouch

lol

Ethan's Birthday is Monday!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

just missed GS i guess the phone didn't like being flung


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > It's now officially FLUNG........
> ...


OOOHHHH .... Did it fly that far ... :lol: :lol:

Hi Lisa ....... Have you got his hat nearly finished?

It has just started raining here & it is a little cool, also


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Angela is making him a hat I forgot his birthday was coming this fast older Dn's was just weds.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you go missing we can describe what you look like to the lost childrens dept.......Are you sure you couldn't have got a brighter one? It's lovely and very you!!!! WONDERFUL
> ...


OH WOW ....... There is no way you will get misplaced now :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

do you have a fingertipless mitten pattern for men she is wanting it and I havent found any?

this computer is testing my patience it keeps doubling the letters that I type


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Oh .... My mistake ..... My eldest GD is turning 11 next week & I am taking her shopping for a Pandora Bead, for her bracelet (can't afford more than one of those :-(


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Oh I know they are sooo expensive but all of us girls started one!! they are lovely


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> do you have a fingertipless mitten pattern for men she is wanting it and I havent found any?
> 
> this computer is testing my patience it keeps doubling the letters that I type


I made my own up, just added the finger bits to a fingerless mitt. The other way to make them would be to use a glove pattern & cast off the fingers about half inch, or so, before the end of the finger - that would get a better shape for the fingers - I couldn't find any patterns for my mitts - I guess there is not a lot of people who need them, or no-one has posted a pattern ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


I have also started one, but have only got a couple of beads on it - might get another bead next time DH gets work :-D .... In the mean time, I wear my braided leather one


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, I finished my bag, made from a curtain sample I bought in Worthing when we went for a day out with Saxy and here also is the bag I made from a tea towel from Poundland. It was from a pack of two so it only cost 50p!!!


They are both gorgeous ..... Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. I have just finished Little Madams surprise jacket. Might have enough left over the make a hat.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Bink, I have to try & get some more sleep, will catch you later xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sorry Xiang I am going to have to go for know the kids need a ref for there school work so that's me have a nice day


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening. I have just finished Little Madams surprise jacket. Might have enough left over the make a hat.


That is so cute!!!!!

That really is some awesome knitting there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I gotta run almost time to get ready for sewing circle and I have to finish up with the kids!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I gotta run almost time to get ready for sewing circle and I have to finish up with the kids!!!


Thanks for the compliments. Have fun at sewing circle. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening. I have just finished Little Madams surprise jacket. Might have enough left over the make a hat.


It's lovely. LM will love it. Has she seen it in progress?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I gotta run almost time to get ready for sewing circle and I have to finish up with the kids!!!


Have a great sewing circle.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PV how are you this evening?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening. I have just finished Little Madams surprise jacket. Might have enough left over the make a hat.
> ...


Hi Rebecca, She saw it when it was about half done and just couldn't work out how it would make jacket.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PV how are you this evening?


I'm good. Now looking through my lace knitting book to find a stitch I want to use for the next shawl.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PV how are you this evening?
> ...


Oooh are you going to design your own?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Next time I see you maybe I could have a peep at your lace book


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Sort of. Probably pinch a few ideas from here and there and tweek it a bit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You are more than welcome. It has charts and written patterns along side one another which is very useful for sorting out what's what.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I have been thinking about a designing my own rectangular wrap. I have thoughts buzzing around my head.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes I hae (V is playing up again) a few patterns with charts and written now. They are not all as clear to see what's what to start with so I look at the written and then read it on the chart and see that I have got it right.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been thinking about a designing my own rectangular wrap. I have thoughts buzzing around my head.[/quote]

That's great and the nice thing about it is I never know what it's going to turn out like. You will probably be much more organized.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes I hae (V is playing up again) a few patterns with charts and written now. They are not all as clear to see what's what to start with so I look at the written and then read it on the chart and see that I have got it right.


It's amazing just how much more there is to learn about knitting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I have been thinking about a designing my own rectangular wrap. I have thoughts buzzing around my head.


That's great and the nice thing about it is I never know what it's going to turn out like. You will probably be much more organized.[/quote]

Mmmm not sure organised is always such a good thing. I am working on a bag that I going to felt and I am NOT using a pattern. I am making it up as I go along. It feels a little liberating. BUT I am worried it will just look a mess :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I have been thinking about a designing my own rectangular wrap. I have thoughts buzzing around my head.
> ...


Mmmm not sure organised is always such a good thing. I am working on a bag that I going to felt and I am NOT using a pattern. I am making it up as I go along. It feels a little liberating. BUT I am worried it will just look a mess :?[/quote]

If it doesn't turn out quite right you can always cover it with embroidery or applique knitted flowers.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


If it doesn't turn out quite right you can always cover it with embroidery or applique knitted flowers.[/quote]

This is true. My plan is to thread different colours of yarn through the knitted item before felting. I am thinking of using a variety of yarns...some that felt and some that don't to gie it a different look and textures.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

If it doesn't turn out quite right you can always cover it with embroidery or applique knitted flowers.[/quote]

This is true. My plan is to thread different colours of yarn through the knitted item before felting. I am thinking of using a variety of yarns...some that felt and some that don't to gie it a different look and textures.[/quote]

That sounds great. Just experiment with lots of ideas. If you want any help let me know. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> If it doesn't turn out quite right you can always cover it with embroidery or applique knitted flowers.


This is true. My plan is to thread different colours of yarn through the knitted item before felting. I am thinking of using a variety of yarns...some that felt and some that don't to gie it a different look and textures.[/quote]

That sounds great. Just experiment with lots of ideas. If you want any help let me know. xx[/quote]

Thanks for the offer. You never know I may well take you up on it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I am off to bed now. It's been a busy week. We are going out for part of the day tomorrow (if the weather is good) and then DH is taking me out for dinner in the evening. Have a good sleep PV and dare I hope it's pain free for you.

And goodnight/day to all who might be on.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Night night Rebcca. Have a wonderful day tomorrow and enjoy yourself. Love to Marshmallow. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Night night Rebcca. Have a wonderful day tomorrow and enjoy yourself. Love to Marshmallow. Lots of love and hugs. xx


Thank you. I think I've been following you around KP tonight. You appear to comment on the same postings as me. Just seen the sweet little girl doing (or trying) ballet. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Night night Rebcca. Have a wonderful day tomorrow and enjoy yourself. Love to Marshmallow. Lots of love and hugs. xx
> ...


That was so funny, I just loved the way she tried to push her feet into the right position.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Lol. 
Now I really am going...nite nite


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That was so funny, I just loved the way she tried to push her feet into the right position.[/quote]

Lol. 
Now I really am going...nite nite[/quote]

Sleep well. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed too. Going to sort out just how many wips I actually have tomorrow. And will probably start another one. Keep getting ideas. Also got another idea for a bag. Good night/morning/afternoon/evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening here. Very tired, have had a long day, cooked a big dinner and just finished clean up.

GS sorry you had to fling new phone, but I understand frustration. Tomorrow is anther day.

Lifeline I will email the pattern to you tomorrow. Have a lovely day and enjoy evening out with your DH. You both deserve it.

Londy just love your new bags. My Grandma could also take the simplest things and make them beautiful and change their function altogether.Have fun on your get away. Loved the pics.

Xiang have a good day. Hope your massage mattress is doing a good job and you feel better.Have fun with DGKs overnite.

Linky and Binky enjoy your time at sewing circle.

I had planned on knitting tonight, but just too tired. Will pick it up tomorow before beauty shop appt.

Nitey nite and good day to Judi.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goog morning all you people that aren't on here yet today....I thought I'd have missed you. My phone sits in the corner on the speaker and it's turned off. haha. I shall have my coffee and perhaps get DS to help.DH did do his best, it's got to be said, but the instructions weren't so clear. I felt sad for him,because he tried so hard.I'm going to put some washing in the tub and that's my limit today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just having breakfast as I had a really long lie in.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR REBECCA
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!

Hiow is everyone today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning Susan

I am only here for a very short time...We are off out to Nymans Gardens.

Thank you for the e-card from you and all the Tenas


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Goog morning all you people that aren't on here yet today....I thought I'd have missed you. My phone sits in the corner on the speaker and it's turned off. haha. I shall have my coffee and perhaps get DS to help.DH did do his best, it's got to be said, but the instructions weren't so clear. I felt sad for him,because he tried so hard.I'm going to put some washing in the tub and that's my limit today.


Morning Susan, Why is it that every phone is different? You wouldn't get the accelerator on a csr in a different place now would you. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just having breakfast as I had a really long lie in.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


Thank you. You crept in while I was saying good morning to Susan.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Goog morning all you people that aren't on here yet today....I thought I'd have missed you. My phone sits in the corner on the speaker and it's turned off. haha. I shall have my coffee and perhaps get DS to help.DH did do his best, it's got to be said, but the instructions weren't so clear. I felt sad for him,because he tried so hard.I'm going to put some washing in the tub and that's my limit today.
> ...


Good point.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy birthday and have a fabulous day. spoil ypurself.....There seems to be a problem with this boat again...they need a special tool. laalalala la l a la la la my fone will not get looked at today hahahaah...I shall go and turn it on now.....I'm hoping DH may go up DS's. eeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhh


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning Susan
> 
> I am only here for a very short time...We are off out to Nymans Gardens.
> 
> Thank you for the e-card from you and all the Tenas


Happ birthday, enjoy yourself at Nymans and have a lovely day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday and have a fabulous day. spoil ypurself.....There seems to be a problem with this boat again...they need a special tool. laalalala la l a la la la my fone will not get looked at today hahahaah...I shall go and turn it on now.....I'm hoping DH may go up DS's. eeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhh


And if he does you have the whole day to knit. Shall I come and join you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You are ALL welcome to....I'm off to put some washing in. see you soon...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan enjoy your day whilst DH fiddles with the boat.

Have a good day every one. Catch you all later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had a text from Londy she is at Fllet Services on M3 (just down the road from me) on her way to Cornwall and I have sent Tammie a text telling her to stay safe today as it is the Orange Parade in Belfast. 

On my way for coffee Susan. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan enjoy your day whilst DH fiddles with the boat.
> 
> Have a good day every one. Catch you all later.


Bye, have fun. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had text from Tammie. Her ex's funeral is on Mondy so she's been rushing round picking people up from airports and getting things arranged, says she's running around like a headless chicken. She sends her love to everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go now - I feel a bag coming on! Have a good day and catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Rebecca, Happy Birthday dear heart, may you have a wonderful day and best wishes sent your way. xoPurly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning Purple, GS, and Lifeline and all the other ladies not on yet. Got up early again for no special reason, just couldn't sleep. Another busy day ahead.

GS these new phones flip me out also. There are features on mine I still don't know how to use. Like you said the instruction booklets are mostly terrible with these things. Hope you have a peaceful day of knitting. I also will throw a load in the washer. Going to renew my driver's license also. It's not do till Feb. but I'm in Florida then. Have to get a new picture on my license. I wonder how bad this one will be????LOL

Purple have a lovely day and hope you get to do a bit of knitting also. Thanks for the update on Tammie. I hope her health holds out through all this stress and work. Have you heard from Sharon lately??I miss chatting with her.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening. I have just finished Little Madams surprise jacket. Might have enough left over the make a hat.


The jumper is gorgeous xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening here. Very tired, have had a long day, cooked a big dinner and just finished clean up.
> 
> GS sorry you had to fling new phone, but I understand frustration. Tomorrow is anther day.
> 
> ...


I am having a great time with the GK's, one wanted to go home (parents are out at a party) - that one has settled down with grandad, now the little munchkin wont settle, but I think she might be wanting something that I can't give her - so don't know how much sleep I will have tonight - although it does seem as if she is settling, as I am typing .....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Goog morning all you people that aren't on here yet today....I thought I'd have missed you. My phone sits in the corner on the speaker and it's turned off. haha. I shall have my coffee and perhaps get DS to help.DH did do his best, it's got to be said, but the instructions weren't so clear. I felt sad for him,because he tried so hard.I'm going to put some washing in the tub and that's my limit today.


I do hope DS gets you & your phone sorted - I will miss our texting & seeing as we both have new phones, I am going to send you a link to a different programme that will allow us to talk to each other (for free) as well as the texting :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just having breakfast as I had a really long lie in.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


Ooh Bec, I am so sorry I missed your birthday, hope you had a great day xoxo
I have only just been able to get on, so, unfortunately have missed everyone :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening. I have just finished Little Madams surprise jacket. Might have enough left over the make a hat.
> ...


Thanks Xiang. Hope you are getting some sleep. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning Purple, GS, and Lifeline and all the other ladies not on yet. Got up early again for no special reason, just couldn't sleep. Another busy day ahead.
> 
> GS these new phones flip me out also. There are features on mine I still don't know how to use. Like you said the instruction booklets are mostly terrible with these things. Hope you have a peaceful day of knitting. I also will throw a load in the washer. Going to renew my driver's license also. It's not do till Feb. but I'm in Florida then. Have to get a new picture on my license. I wonder how bad this one will be????LOL
> 
> Purple have a lovely day and hope you get to do a bit of knitting also. Thanks for the update on Tammie. I hope her health holds out through all this stress and work. Have you heard from Sharon lately??I miss chatting with her.


Hi Perlie, Still sounds like you are very busy. Please slow down a bit you are making me exhausted! Honestly please try and take it easy, we don't want you all worn out.

I've sent Sharon an email to tell her she is missed and sort out a few things for Edinburgh.

I noticed you and the US girls were talking about having a get together, that would be great. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Rebecca, Happy Birthday dear heart, may you have a wonderful day and best wishes sent your way. xoPurly


Thank you for the birthday wishes. I hae a loely day so far. I have just got in from Nymans Gardens which is beautiful. The weather was great...sunshine and blue skies. We had a cream tea before coming home...yummy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just having breakfast as I had a really long lie in.
> ...


You might have missed it inOz, but it is still the 29th here in the UK for a few more hours, so you haven't missed it al all.

Hope you are now getting some shut-eye with GD.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I even had a PM from Admin...didn't get that last year.
DH is taking me out for dinner in a little while. I just need to decide what I want to eat...he suggested Thai, but I'm thinking more along the lines of pizza.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the up-date on Tammie. I sure hope she isn't running herself into the ground organising all these people. I hope she is going to be able to take a back seat soon and take a bit of care of herself. 
Tammie, if you are reading this...lots of love and ((((HUGS)))). You take care of yourself girl.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> *********IMPORTANT NEWS***********
> 
> Tammy has messaged me to say that sadly the girl's dad has died. She is looking after them all at her house so won't be online for a while. I'll send her a card from us all.....


Poor dears.... I had wondered how he was doing, as she had not mentioned hospital visits of late. So glad you sent a card. (Now I feel doubly bad that I haven't done catch-up in a few days.) I'm sure Tammie will take charge of everything, as usual. It doesn't sound like there was anyone else to do it... and the girls are not likely to know what to do. So sory for their loss.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ooooh how could I forget my news...
> 
> DH has a job... the kind where he goes to work for someone and there is money in the bank each month to pay the rent.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


FANTASTIC!!! That should relieve a lot of stress for you all. Even when the contract stuff is going fine, there is always that little doubt in the back of the mind about the next job... (Remember, my SIL is an actor.... can it get any more unpredictable than that.... I think there should be a lovely meal out when that first check comes...)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. Had a text from Susan, she has the boys staying over tonight so won't be on this eveningl How is everyone? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > *********IMPORTANT NEWS***********
> ...


Hi Jynx, I text Tammie today and she is getting through it. But I think she will be glad when Monday is over. How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have found the aran jacket I started making ages ago. Back and sleeves done up to the armholes so I might just try and get it finished.
I'm going to sign off now, so goodnight/evening/afternoon/morning to you all. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening. I have just finished Little Madams surprise jacket. Might have enough left over the make a hat.


Now isn't that lovely with all the different buttons and the sharp whote contrast. I see that you have added ribbing(?) or at least some shaping at the end of sleeves. i like that. i have still not fiished mine because I want to add something at the neck.... collar, edging... I really like the way your collar worked out. bet she is going to love it.

I saw your shopping trolley and it is very festive. Mine doesn't get out of the trunk of the car often but is fabulous. it is a red plaid but is very squared with a wire frame to hold the shape and has a place for umbrella in an outside slide pocket AND has a fold down seat. When at a fair or an outdoor mall or during long holiday shopping trips, I can just fold down the seat and sit for a bit while i llok at things and make up my mind.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

* Happy Birthday Becca ... sorry its a late wish ..

Purple that jacket is so great ! Love it ! 
 

Ladies at the sewing circle gave me some upholstery looking fabric last night ... stripey .. and they were like watch her make something great with it and make us wish we kept it .... so any ideas ? I was thinking a bag would be awesome ... but i need a pattern . . .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH takes 2 50g pills when he is having flare-ps but he gets to slee and then wakes and an't get back to sleep so he is trying just one... not enough to really help with the pain. When he had stent put in, they gave him Ambien sleeping pill. he got completely dressed twice and tried to leave the house and had bizarre stories all made up in his head. He has no memory of it but I had to hide car keys and stay up all night. My BFF went to the post office in the middle of the night and also ate in her sleep... neither will ever take it again. all is does for me is give me 5 hours of sleep. I tried the tramadol the other night for my back and, though I did go to sleep initially but then woke and could not go back to sleep. The swelling definielty would have me calling the Dr.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I followed a pattern for a hat for Ethan but it is toooo short


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I was hoping to make a matching scarf and hat for him for his birthday , but i wasted a whole day on the hat that is too short  i should have noticed it looked short but i was tired .. 

so i started it over and am half way done , might still get the scarf done but i gotta work double time now and still have to make another preemie hat for the twins , only finished one of those lol .... 

Nephew called us all on conference call and announced that they are getting married December 22nd now instead of March ....  
Soooooo , gotta put a rush on the throw i wanted to make for them ... 
Things are piling up and i think there wont be as many hand made gifts this year as i would like ... maybe for birthdays haha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


DH takes 2 50g pills when he is having flare-ps but he gets to slee and then wakes and an't get back to sleep so he is trying just one... not enough to really help with the pain. When he had stent put in, they gave him Ambien sleeping pill. he got completely dressed twice and tried to leave the house and had bizarre stories all made up in his head. He has no memory of it but I had to hide car keys and stay up all night. My BFF went to the post office in the middle of the night and also ate in her sleep... neither will ever take it again. all is does for me is give me 5 hours of sleep. I tried the tramadol the other night for my back and, though I did go to sleep initially but then woke and could not go back to sleep. The swelling definielty would have me calling the Dr.[/quote]

It definitely is having a strange effect on me , i am falling asleep standing up , but when i lay down to sleep , i find myself jumping up for ..*made up reasons* or strange dreams that i think are real ! so this time release thing , no ... i think i am getting alot more than i should at one time


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok got a ton of things to do , still not done cleaning up the walls AGAIN ... grrr . . . so i am off to do that , probably wont be back on till Monday late as i got so much to catch up on ..... 

Love and Hugs 
XOXOXOX


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saw the bit about the fiber festival in Oct. That sounds like great fun. Just how far away from you is that? Do you make it all in one day or do you spend the night there? My geography is horrible... I do know parts of IN, but more around Fort Wayne, Indy. 

On those gifts, partcularly the wedding throw... Wrap and give unfinished... they know what they are geting and have something to look forrward to... you get to finish at your own pace. I've even just wrapped the yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy.... the scarf just looks like a wisp of lavender smoke. I really haven't done any Feather and Fan.. but should, as it makes a wonderful scarf. The bags are terrific. Hope you are off having a wonderful time. Hope the weather clears a bit for you, though I would have no problem just sitting, knitting and watching all the action on the water.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Rebecca.... sounds like you have had a great day. hope the ret of your new year is full of good things too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I was not aware of Orange Day activities. I am keeping Tammie in my thoughts as she is running around trying to do for everybody. She doesn't need any further problems. I know Steve will insist she not be foolish...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly, I can so empathize with you over messed up appointment... and they do try to make you feel it is all you...... NOT... Are these pulmonary tests something that you have done routinely? If not, what is going on? Can you believe, I've never had any with my history? It ust sounds as though you are runnning on a half tank and need to slow down and fill up again..... I am encouraged to see that you have not mentioned DH's gout again. Hoping he is hobbling around without pain. 

I have pretty much spent the whole day trying to catch up here.... Many, many, many pages behind. I'm now going to turn on book on tape and knit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan.... I *thought* you were going to get a simple, basic phone. Guess those techies in your family talked you into something else. Tell them to mind their own P& Q's. I hate it when the family tries to tell me what I NEED... I don't NEED anything fancy, as I only use the cell for emergencies fo family... I rarely give the no. to anyone else. if I'm not home,I'm too busy to talk to Tom, Dick and Harry. Take it back and get what YOU want.....

Loved your rain gear picture..... Mine is bright yellow and i have boots with polkadots all over black or floral.... I'm just not one to go out in the rain!!!

BTW... as we are all lining up by height.... I'm 5'6"... That's my story and I'm sticking to it. I've probably compacted a 1/4" or so... but no one every measures me.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh how could I forget my news...
> ...


Jynx it's lovely to hear from you. 
Yes it certainly helps to make things more stable. I feel for your SIL not being on a regular salary. We lived like that for the past 4 1/2 years, BUT it felt like a whole lot longer.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> * Happy Birthday Becca ... sorry its a late wish ..
> 
> Purple that jacket is so great ! Love it !
> 
> ...


I'll think on it and try and come up with an idea or too. Sounds lovely


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Rebecca.... sounds like you have had a great day. hope the ret of your new year is full of good things too.


Thank you. Things are certainly looking up as you saw.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan enjoy your day whilst DH fiddles with the boat.
> 
> Have a good day every one. Catch you all later.


I hope you had a really nice day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes thank you - it took a little while to work out what she wanted, then after she got it, she went straight to sleep & then slept from 11:30pm to 7:30am - so I got a reasonable amount of sleep. The little Madam slept with Grandad, so that was a blessing also :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,

Purple love LM's jacket. The trim is smashing. Know she will love it.

Londy your scarf is beautiful and so light and airy. You and Purple sure do nice work.

Hi Xiang, glad the babes were good and slept through the night for you. It is fun to babysit isn't it. I always had a good time with my little GKs.

Linky, it sounds like your going to be very busy knitting gifts over the next few days and weeks. Just be sure to rest and not over do. Take Jynx's advice.

Binky is the fiber fest close by where you live???We really need to see if we can get together for it. Let us know how this year's festival is.

Lifeline glad you have enjoyed your birthday. I wish nothing but the very best for you and yours.

Jynx shouldn't have mentioned Gout. DH had a very bad episode was in bed for four days, unable to walk and feet and legs very swollen. Trying to get on his feeet now. Hope things get better for you soon dear.

Going to chat with DGD . See all tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Purple love LM's jacket. The trim is smashing. Know she will love it.
> 
> ...


Purly hope dh is feeling better soon, the festival is about 30 miles from me so it is a day thing and quite lovely at least it was last year hoping for the same this time will let you know how it was


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am posting a couple of photos for Anne, & this might be a regular thing, as her outer doesn't seem to like posting photos. 

Ahem ....... these photos are also posted from my new Android phone ....... I am so impressed with it (and I really don't expect the battery to last for ages ........ :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mornong all, Sorry Ididn't nget on last night, but the boys decided to stay over accompnied by the gerbal "mischeif", GS1 is still asleep as I type. I had a good knitting day yesterday and hope yto do the same today..Where are you all?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am posting a couple of photos for Anne, & this might be a regular thing, as her outer doesn't seem to like posting photos.
> 
> Ahem ....... these photos are also posted from my new Android phone ....... I am so impressed with it (and I really don't expect the battery to last for ages ........ :lol:


Wow, so pretty and I can see a lot of work has gone in to that!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a warm a sunny St Ives!! (That wasn't forecast at all!) We are having a lazy day today after the long arduous drive yesterday. The M25 was blocked so we went up through London, yeuk!!! It took 9 hours from home to here, including a coffee stop near Purple's and lunch in Exmouth, a lovely little seaside place in Devon. For some reason, my eyes were sore and watery all the way and as I do all the driving, that was quite tough! Then, when we got there, all the car parks were full and so I dropped DH off and parked a bit of a way out of town, long walk back and a long walk at 7.45 this am to move it to another car park! They have got so greedy down here with the cost of parking and you wonder whether they really want visitors any more. It has been a bit of a wake up call and although it is so beautiful, I think it may be oour last visit - oh and I have booked a B&B halway home for an overnight stop!!! Catch you later, have a good day/night/whatever!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan.... I *thought* you were going to get a simple, basic phone. Guess those techies in your family talked you into something else. Tell them to mind their own P& Q's. I hate it when the family tries to tell me what I NEED... I don't NEED anything fancy, as I only use the cell for emergencies fo family... I rarely give the no. to anyone else. if I'm not home,I'm too busy to talk to Tom, Dick and Harry. Take it back and get what YOU want.....
> 
> Loved your rain gear picture..... Mine is bright yellow and i have boots with polkadots all over black or floral.... I'm just not one to go out in the rain!!!
> 
> BTW... as we are all lining up by height.... I'm 5'6"... That's my story and I'm sticking to it. I've probably compacted a 1/4" or so... but no one every measures me.....


JYNX..I Did get a simple phone hahahahaha..There's keys and touch screen but the touch screen doesn't always work for me... I'll be fine once I get back to the sho for instructions on how to get on KP when I'm away from home...That's the only thing I want it to do hahaha..AND DH and ME have mucked up the settings. haha. It's our fault!hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am posting a couple of photos for Anne, & this might be a regular thing, as her outer doesn't seem to like posting photos.
> 
> Ahem ....... these photos are also posted from my new Android phone ....... I am so impressed with it (and I really don't expect the battery to last for ages ........ :lol:


Beautiful. she is a woman of many talents....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I must go and make a start. GS2 has just said he doesn't want to go home for noon.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a windy and grey Surrey. Had a really long lie in so I am just having breakfast! How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am posting a couple of photos for Anne, & this might be a regular thing, as her outer doesn't seem to like posting photos.
> 
> Ahem ....... these photos are also posted from my new Android phone ....... I am so impressed with it (and I really don't expect the battery to last for ages ........ :lol:


Tell Anne, They are really beautiful. Just love the mix of fabrics. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm a sunny St Ives!! (That wasn't forecast at all!) We are having a lazy day today after the long arduous drive yesterday. The M25 was blocked so we went up through London, yeuk!!! It took 9 hours from home to here, including a coffee stop near Purple's and lunch in Exmouth, a lovely little seaside place in Devon. For some reason, my eyes were sore and watery all the way and as I do all the driving, that was quite tough! Then, when we got there, all the car parks were full and so I dropped DH off and parked a bit of a way out of town, long walk back and a long walk at 7.45 this am to move it to another car park! They have got so greedy down here with the cost of parking and you wonder whether they really want visitors any more. It has been a bit of a wake up call and although it is so beautiful, I think it may be oour last visit - oh and I have booked a B&B halway home for an overnight stop!!! Catch you later, have a good day/night/whatever!! xxxx


Sorry you had such a long drive down. I know the parking in St Ives has never been great even when I lived there over 40 years ago. Good idea to break the journey on the way back. Now sit back, relax and enjoy yourself. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I must go and make a start. GS2 has just said he doesn't want to go home for noon.....


That's cos he loves being with his grandma. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off for a walk. Catch you all later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off for a walk. Catch you all later. Love and hugs xxx


Bye to the 3 Muskateers (or is that Mouseketeers) :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will be speaking with Anne again tomorrow, so shall let her know then , have a wonderful walk xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all from a warm a sunny St Ives!! (That wasn't forecast at all!) We are having a lazy day today after the long arduous drive yesterday. The M25 was blocked so we went up through London, yeuk!!! It took 9 hours from home to here, including a coffee stop near Purple's and lunch in Exmouth, a lovely little seaside place in Devon. For some reason, my eyes were sore and watery all the way and as I do all the driving, that was quite tough! Then, when we got there, all the car parks were full and so I dropped DH off and parked a bit of a way out of town, long walk back and a long walk at 7.45 this am to move it to another car park! They have got so greedy down here with the cost of parking and you wonder whether they really want visitors any more. It has been a bit of a wake up call and although it is so beautiful, I think it may be oour last visit - oh and I have booked a B&B halway home for an overnight stop!!! Catch you later, have a good day/night/whatever!! xxxx
> ...


So is that the St Ives in the song (or was it a Limerick) :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornong all, Sorry Ididn't nget on last night, but the boys decided to stay over accompnied by the gerbal "mischeif", GS1 is still asleep as I type. I had a good knitting day yesterday and hope yto do the same today..Where are you all?


I was knitting, while I waited for you lot to wake up - then I missed you all by minutes :-( story of my life - I have no sense of time (almost like a small child :roll: :roll: )


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Off to watch tv $ do some knitting, might catch someone later. 

enjoy your day xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

So is that the St Ives in the song (or was it a Limerick) :-D[/quote]

Yes!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a cloudy and bright Surrey. Mr. P is walkiing up the garden carrying a shed (it's in bits), present from SIL. This will be shed number 4! How many sheds does a man need. Now he's chatting over the fence to the man next door.
Had a nice walk and just happened to go into one of the big stores where they had a sale on. I was very good and resisted buying some very pretty bone china cups and saucers with tiny flowers on.

How is everyone this afternoon. xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny Pa. I started my DGD's cowl last night. I hope this thing turns out alright. I used the stretchy knit stitch by Jenny and did 4 rows before I decided I didn't care for how it was shaping up. Frogged it and restarted it. I dropped the stretch stitch and it looks great now. Hope this goes quickly as I don't have much time to finish it.

Smiley I love your skirt. Did you sew each panel separately. Lovely job dear. This skirt would make me very happy.

Xiang I know what you mean, I also have no sense of time. I grt interested in what I am doing and it is always later than I think. Have a nice day knitting and tell Smiley hi from me.

Londy what a very long drive. Glad you took some breaks and will stay at a B&B on the way home. Have a lovely time there. I don't understand why the place you are staying wouldn't have parking and make you have to park so far away. I would have asked them to drive me to my car. have a great day sight seeing.

Purple good morning. We slept in a little this am too. It always feels good to do that. Hope you have a pleasant day and get some knitting done.

GS, I wouldn't want to leave either if I was at your house. What a fun grandma you must be for GSs to always want to stay with you.

Binky how was the sewing circle on Friday. What did you work on??

I am just putzing along this am. Everyone have a lovely day/evening. hugs to all! Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Boys left about 1pm and when they did I fell asleep. they surely wear me out. I have just called DH and he is having a walk along the river bank. It's very windy. the boys were a bit "trying " this morning.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Boys left about 1pm and when they did I fell asleep. they surely wear me out. I have just called DH and he is having a walk along the river bank. It's very windy. the boys were a bit "trying " this morning.....


Afternoon Susan.l Hope you are not too worn out to knit. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got no energy to knit hahahaha...In fact I fell asleep....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got no energy to knit hahahaha...In fact I fell asleep....


That's ok, you probably needed the rest. I'm sitting with my legs up and pretending I'm folding up some washing!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahaah is your wool getting in the way???


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes and the computer. I thnk I over did it yesterday so that gives me a very good reason to just sit and knit. xx

I emailed Sharon and she is going to meet us all from the train and take us on the bus to the hotel in Edinburgh. Do you realize it's only 3 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG....No I didn't... I'm off to Carlisle dancing on Friday. That's a laugh, I'm so tried haaha.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We won't be able to use our bus passes in Scotland...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG....No I didn't... I'm off to Carlisle dancing on Friday. That's a laugh, I'm so tried haaha.


Are you going for the week end. You had better get plenty of rest this week and build your energy up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes. I'll be back Sunday evening. From Friday Morning. I'm not even going to try and keep up with them this weekend....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes. I'll be back Sunday evening. From Friday Morning. I'm not even going to try and keep up with them this weekend....


You just enjoy yourself. Just had DD on the phone they are at a cousins birthday party but will call in on their wy home cos LM wants her jacket. They are not going to stay for tea as they have things to get ready for school tomorrow. Just going to tell Mr P who is up the garden. BRB xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I bet they want one of grandma's cakes....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We won't be able to use our bus passes in Scotland...


Hadn't thought of that. It might be cheaper to get a taxi to the hotel. What do you think?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I bet they want one of grandma's cakes....


Tough, cos grandma hasn't made any cakes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > We won't be able to use our bus passes in Scotland...
> ...


I'm all for a taxi.....but I'm easy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I think that might be a better option. Don't fancy having to heave a case on the bus and then have to pay!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It can't be too far from the station so it'll not cost the earth...We will live it up in style. I've enough with 3 hours on the bus to Carlisle.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It can't be too far from the station so it'll not cost the earth...We will live it up in style. I've enough with 3 hours on the bus to Carlisle.....


I'llhave a coach trip to Ally Pally with Ann in 12 days time. It will take about an hour and a quarter going and at least 2 coming back cos we will be in Friday evening rush hour traffic. I'm sure the others will be fine with the taxi and then Sharon can meet us at the hotel. I have Tammie's flight times and Ann is going to meet her at the airport.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

That's good of Ann. It' might do Tammie good, to get away.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That's good of Ann. It' might do Tammie good, to get away.


I don't think Ann lives too far from the airport. And I am sure that once tomorrow is over Tammie will need a break. I just can't believe how much she has been through recently.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to get things ready for DD and then get ready for dinner as Downton is on tonight and I don't want to miss it. Have a good evening. I'll pop back later. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye love...DH is home now....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

STOP PRESS

Little Madam MUST stop growing.

The sleeves on her surprise jacket are too short! Luckily the body and length fit fine and the sleeves are easy to undo and add a bit more.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh I' so sorry Purple...I hope you have plenty yarn left. I keep looking at this aran I'm doing for my old friend and If worst comes to worst I'll have it.....Ive had such a lazy day today that I feel so guilty!!!! I've done absolutely NOTHING...I'm wishing it was 7pm to go and watch Last of the Summer Wine!!! Tomorrow is another day. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - Glad the arms are an easy fix... I hate it when that happens... 

Wish I had the excuse of overdoing to account for my getting nothing done all week-end.... it is grey and rainy and I am just tired. I did get the skull hat done lst night though....

We MAY go to the gym... and I MAY do some laundry.... if I can get myself off the computer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang... Please tell Ann "Good job"... Love the colors and they are all so equal in value... it flows beautifully. What fun to wear. Glad you finally got both babes to sleep... Even the little ones can wear you out...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi JYNX...It seems like we are all worn out this weekend. I can't believe we are into October tomorrow. It's quite depressing. How are you feeling?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan, so the boys wore DH out huh..... Just goes to show who is the stronger sex...... (Though I must admit, I can't tolerate the bickering... the girls know not to even think about it when I'm around...) I think a day of knitting is in order... maybe the whole week... You do have to save your strength for the week-end and..... 

Londy..... 9 hours,,,,, what a haul and then poor parking. It does look to be a very crowded and developed area, but there should be some shuttles if parking has to be off site. The B&B will make it a nice manageable return. So glad the sun decided to join you.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan.... If I don't get up, I don't cough! Just feeling worn out... I think a lot of it is the grey week-end. Not a great start for the State Fair that started this Friday. We didn't have anything that we had to attend with the girls so we are just being lazy....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan.... If I don't get up, I don't cough! Just feeling worn out... I think a lot of it is the grey week-end. Not a great start for the State Fair that started this Friday. We didn't have anything that we had to attend with the girls so we are just being lazy....


hahaha It's hard work being lazy! haha...I'm dodging everything.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off now girls.....,...to relax!!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ta..... I'm going to finish e-mails and go iron.... YUCK


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

We must all be in the same boat, called tired and yucky. i haven't got a thing done today either. i think I will knit for awhil. DH watching football on tv.

Purple, put a brick on LM's head and let her know, no more growing till I tell you that you may. LOL Glad the fix for her lovely jacket won't be hard to do. Hope you have a lovely evening.

GS it has been a lazy day here also. Enjoy your shows on tv.
Save energy for weekend dance trip.

Jynx have fun ironing. You may be the liviest among us today.LOL

Can't believe the E trip is coming up so fast.Am away for now. May be back later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Just had dinner and am settling down to watch Dowton Abbely shortly. How is everyone?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> We must all be in the same boat, called tired and yucky. i haven't got a thing done today either. i think I will knit for awhil. DH watching football on tv.
> 
> Purple, put a brick on LM's head and let her know, no more growing till I tell you that you may. LOL Glad the fix for her lovely jacket won't be hard to do. Hope you have a lovely evening.
> 
> ...


Hi Perlie, I did tell her that she is not allowed to grow but she insists that if she didn't she would never make it 5 and she has to as she is already planning her birthday party. I'll have a go at lengthening the sleeves tomorrow. It shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly just left and I'm procrastinating over doing some ironing and other unfun stuff. There is a car race on... guess I could feign iterest... 

I've decided that the yarn I wanted to use for the Ashton is going to be a problem so I need to find something else... Drat... I also want to do a Wingspan and may do that first, as it is a quick knit. The skull hat is done.

I think we all have the grey sky blues this week-end..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly just left and I'm procrastinating over doing some ironing and other unfun stuff. There is a car race on... guess I could feign iterest...
> 
> I've decided that the yarn I wanted to use for the Ashton is going to be a problem so I need to find something else... Drat... I also want to do a Wingspan and may do that first, as it is a quick knit. The skull hat is done.
> 
> I think we all have the grey sky blues this week-end..


Hi Jynx, I've been looking at th Wingspan such an interesting shape. I would give up on the ironing if I were you, definitely not good for your health!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to have a coffee and settle down to do some knitting and watch tv. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you are right.... I just needed a reminder! I think I'll go fondle some yarn and see if any of it speaks to me. Enjoy your TV....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > That's good of Ann. It' might do Tammie good, to get away.
> ...


She will be ready for lots and lots of hugs


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello all I have had a busy weekend me and DH took the kids to a pumpkin festival yesterday it wasn't that great of a festival but we had a good time any way the kids rode some rides and enjoyed that alot then we headed back this way and picked up some really good sandwiches for dinner it was really nice today we have cleaned the kitchen in preperation for the new fridge


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Pa. I started my DGD's cowl last night. I hope this thing turns out alright. I used the stretchy knit stitch by Jenny and did 4 rows before I decided I didn't care for how it was shaping up. Frogged it and restarted it. I dropped the stretch stitch and it looks great now. Hope this goes quickly as I don't have much time to finish it.
> 
> Smiley I love your skirt. Did you sew each panel separately. Lovely job dear. This skirt would make me very happy.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly sewing circle was a hoot and I worked on the second mitten for one of the lady's dgd and then came home and started another hat, I think I am addicted to hats now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all I have had a busy weekend me and DH took the kids to a pumpkin festival yesterday it wasn't that great of a festival but we had a good time any way the kids rode some rides and enjoyed that alot then we headed back this way and picked up some really good sandwiches for dinner it was really nice today we have cleaned the kitchen in preperation for the new fridge


Hi Lisa, Ann will certainly receive lots of hugs - some of then next week when she comes to stay and comes with us southern girls to Ally Pally.

Sounds like you had a good day with the family. Enjoy your new fridge when it comes.

I'm off to bed soon as I have to try and get up a bit earlier tomorrow. Night night , lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

New fridge... yeah.... A day out with the family is always time well spent.... Glad you all had an outing.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Purple love LM's jacket. The trim is smashing. Know she will love it.
> 
> ...


Hiya Purly , i finished the hat and started the scarf for ds , am about halfway finished with that , but gotta go make a cake now ... didnt do it yesterday , didnt have the eggs and didnt go get them hahaha

The Fiber festival is in Corydon , like Lisa said about 30 minutes away and we saw some really nice stuff last year , i will get her to bring her video camera and maybe we can get some video for ya 

or at least pictures lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a sunny Pa. I started my DGD's cowl last night. I hope this thing turns out alright. I used the stretchy knit stitch by Jenny and did 4 rows before I decided I didn't care for how it was shaping up. Frogged it and restarted it. I dropped the stretch stitch and it looks great now. Hope this goes quickly as I don't have much time to finish it.
> ...


I told her i am the hat lady and she is the glove lady .... now i gotta start making gloves hahaha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

MJ tell Auntie P i LOVE the skirt !! she does such a great job !!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok back to the grind , got the walls clean , floors next and cake baking to boot ... then back to the scarf  

Lisa , i am gonna have to check out mary maxim and see if they have any white silky for the wedding afghan :| whadda ya think ? 

I know grinny possum doesnt ... and the fiber festival might but do i want to wait that long ? ? maybe ... hmmm we shall see ..


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> STOP PRESS
> 
> Little Madam MUST stop growing.
> 
> The sleeves on her surprise jacket are too short! Luckily the body and length fit fine and the sleeves are easy to undo and add a bit more.


It's a bit like that here, with 3 of my gd's ..... 3 of them seem to grow much faster than the other 2, so I usually make any jackets, or jumpers, big enough to last for the next cold season. Little Munchkin just got her jacket back - I had to change the buttons, cos the original ones wouldn't stay done up :-( lesson learnt - always check buttons twice, then actually use the correct sized buttons, even if one likes the smaller buttons better :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OR take a little stitch to close up the buttonholes......

It is amazing how fast they grow.... I'm hoping mine are about done so that the adult size things they want now last awhile....... Now if *I* would just stop growing........


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just had pizza and antipasta salad. Was yummy so glad I didn't have to cook tonight. Going to watch the Amazing Race start up tonight.

Binky and Linky you two are just so sweet. The hat and glove ladies. How cute. I have never made any gloves only mittens when the kids were small. Want to make some of the fingerless ones. Just have so many things on the want to do list. Linky have you tried the ice yarns from Turkey. I have used some of them and they are very nice.The cashmere that comes from China is very inexpensive, but also very nice and makes up well. Give them a look see. They deliver quite quickly also. Binky sounds like a lovely weekend. Can't wait to see the pictures or video of the fesitival. I think Jynx and I are going to really try to make it for next year. Fingers crossed.

Purple, well if LM is already planning her 5th birthday party, then we must allow her to grow I guess. LOL Good luck on the jacket tomorrow. Enjoy the tv show also.

Xiang I have done the same thing with the buttons. I put on size I thought should do well, hah! didn't work either. We both know better now, don't we???????

Jynx no ironing, watch races, ironing there tomorrow.LOL

Going to relax awhile. just cleaned up kitchen. Night to all. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Jynx I don't grow up, just wider. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx I don't grow up, just wider. LOL


Me too.... DH always says he is not overweight, just under tall....... Guess I need to start sleeping on a rack and getting stretched out....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx I don't grow up, just wider. LOL
> ...


Has anyone purchased beads from China or Hong Kong? I need a couple of thousand beads for DD's shawl, and China has some good prices ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning all, I'm up earlier because Litte treasure is coming. I'll pop in shower and tidy upstairs while she does my downstairs this morning..I feel more like myself today. I was so tired yesterday. Judi I can't help you with your beads....Have yiu had a parcel yet?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Got to go girls. Speak later after /s and b.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Hi Xiang, I am waiting for some beads that I ordered from China, delivery here takes about a month, but they were very cheap. I'll let you know where I am getting them from. How are you this evening. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning all, I'm up earlier because Litte treasure is coming. I'll pop in shower and tidy upstairs while she does my downstairs this morning..I feel more like myself today. I was so tired yesterday. Judi I can't help you with your beads....Have yiu had a parcel yet?


Oh ....... I thought I posted about that, I got it last week ..... Sorry about that :-( I have already begun reading it, and it seems to be quite good xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I am feeling quite good - have done very little today, but have had a hot pack on my shoulder all day - has worked wonders.

How are you this morning xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Xiang,

This is my ebay bead order from China, hope you can find them. They deliver to Australia.

FREE SHIPPING Lots 2mm 1000pcs Czech glass seed beads tra... (350606544202)
Member ID tavses | Feedback score of 36714 | 99.6% Get fast delivery and excellent service from eBay Top-rated sellers.
Your maximum bid: £1.63
Sale date: 24/09/12
Tracking number: --


£1.20

Free

postage & packaging


How are you this evening? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Hi, I'm fine, had a email from Anne today, she sounds good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx I don't grow up, just wider. LOL


Hi Perlie, I'm shrinking. I was nearly 5'5", but now I'm only just 5'4". xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Xiang,
> 
> This is my ebay bead order from China, hope you can find them. They deliver to Australia.
> 
> ...


Pretty good - I have been looking at the bead listing & haven't come across that one, so will continue to look - there has to be a similar item somewhere, that is just the size package I need. I think I will,forget about the 8 mm ones, they only come in small packages


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

How are you this evening? xx[/quote]

Pretty good - I have been looking at the bead listing & haven't come across that one, so will continue to look - there has to be a similar item somewhere, that is just the size package I need. I think I will,forget about the 8 mm ones, they only come in small packages[/quote]

There are so many beads around from China and at very cheap prices I am sure you will find some. I'm off swimming now. Catch you later. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> How are you this evening? xx


Pretty good - I have been looking at the bead listing & haven't come across that one, so will continue to look - there has to be a similar item somewhere, that is just the size package I need. I think I will,forget about the 8 mm ones, they only come in small packages[/quote]

There are so many beads around from China and at very cheap prices I am sure you will find some. I'm off swimming now. Catch you later. xx[/quote]

Buy for now, enjoy your swim xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Page 203. Admin must be on holiday. Hope it's a good one.
> ...


that's lovely. Well done. Sorry it's taken so long to answer. Computer was down for two days, then I spent a day in Chichester (Shakespeare with brothers), then yesterday had the boys all day. Yes, I'm back on par but need to get some work done. Oh well, catch uphere first!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


My youngest son assured me on Saturday that I have shrunk at least another half inch.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I need to catch up but I'll tell you about my old biddy's trip first. We have had a happy day!!!! We got picked up and went over the moors to pickering. The moors are 5 mins in the car away from us!. We went to Pickering and sat in the sun and had coffee and did the charity shops. Then we were SUPPOSED to go and see heartbeat (adensfield) whi9ch is really Goathland. When we first moved into the area 36yrs ago we were offered a house from the council in goathland. It's where the train station is on heartbeat....BUT we never stopped...just passed through!! so we waved...Then we went to Whitby...Bear in mind it is 12 miles from our house....BP and me thought it was funny because we often get on the bus and have the day there with our bus passes hahahaha....I got some jeans in the charity shop....I've GOT to try and loose a bit weight..I'm in an 18 now....I hope some of this will drop off through the thyroids, but I'm sure it's over eating with not smoking...Oh well, I'm who I am......What have you all been up to????


OMG I wish I was an 18!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > OMG..I forgot to tell you...You'll never guess who sat on the table next to us for lunch..Bernard Cribbins...You know the one "hole in the ground"...We said excuse me because I was going to say it was nice to see him and do you know he blanked me!!BLANKED ME!!!! Does he not know wh I am and to whom he was sitting next to. ME....So I thought BOG OFF. He had the pensioners special.....I understand that CEEBEEBIEs on TV are doing a programe to go out in January and they are filming at Staithes and Whitby....
> ...


to be fair I think most famous people will pretend not to be there when they're having a private moment. They should be allowed to have private time, even in public. Having said that a polite smile then the blank would help!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be so late getting on. Really upsetting day. To make a very long story short, the ct scan will get done tomorrow. it is a wonder I haven't flipped my bonnet today with all the aggravation I have been given. To top it off it was the doctor's office and the scheduling center's fault and they had the b---s to try to make it my fault. Well they soon found out they weren't going to be allowed to get away with it. Venting finished.
> ...


a bit late, but here's some from me too. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


We should have bought lots of fabric in Dalston market...and we have to go back.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening. I have just finished Little Madams surprise jacket. Might have enough left over the make a hat.


I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it! And so will she.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:40 am EDT and 10'C (50'F) and sunny.
We had a lovely weekend. They had forecast rain but it didn't do more than spit during the day.
I took my cat Bella for a walk in the backyard on Sunday (She needs to lose weight and doesn't walk around much when she is inside the house) We both sat for a while listening to the birds. All of our birds flew away during the drought over the summer, but their back now. I missed their songs.
The family went photographing the colours on Saturday. The fall colours are all out a couple of hours north of us. We have the odd tree that has some colour near our house. There is a lot of purple out this year. I'll post some pics when I get them out of the camera.
Knitting was a washout. I frogged as many rows as I knit. I kept finding mistakes five or six rows after I made them. umph!
Everyone is off at the moment, so I'll catchup.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have now done 7 inches of my cape/shawl, which is beginning to look like I expected. But , with the equivalent of two Ashton's plus two centre panels the rows are beginning to get rather long. By the time I get to the end I'll be lucky to do a row a night! Last night was a good night - I did 8 rows.
Poor Westie has taken a back seat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hi Saxy. Hope you have another project to work on when the long rows get tiring.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Saxy. Hope you have another project to work on when the long rows get tiring.


That's what my Westie is waiting for! I have just completed two jumpers for GSs, whcih are too short already. I have some wool left, so will add to the ribbing at the bottom of both untuil the wool runs out. Lots more waiting in the wings......


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. The sun is out but is on the cool side. Off for tests a little later today. Worked on DGD's cowl yesterday evening. It is starting to look gorgeous, at least to me. I have the sharpest pointed circ needles I have ever used and the yarn does like to split, but it looks so pretty with this pattern.Will keep onward with this project.

GS have great time at S and B today. Chat with you later.

Purple good luck lengthening LM's sleeves on her jacket.

Xiang, hope you find the beads you are looking for. They sale so much beading here in the stores. Tell me what you are looking for and I will check when I go up there again, later in the week. Tell Smiley hi from me when you chat with her. Glad she sounds better.

Saxy was missing you. Glad you enjoyed time with your brothers. Work can wait a little longer. Enjoy yourself on KP a little longer dear. Thanks for kind thoughts about my rant.

Nitzi the trees are starting their color changes here also. Can't wait to see your picts. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day/evening. I'll be back latter after tests etc. Love to all, Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. The sun is out but is on the cool side. Off for tests a little later today. Worked on DGD's cowl yesterday evening. It is starting to look gorgeous, at least to me. I have the sharpest pointed circ needles I have ever used and the yarn does like to split, but it looks so pretty with this pattern.Will keep onward with this project.
> 
> GS have great time at S and B today. Chat with you later.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the tests. Catch you later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I've had a busy morning, done some washing, been swimming and took the supermrket by storm. Mr P insisted on coming with me to help! We have a load more shopping than I usually get, still he thinks he was a great help and that is what counts. Gotta keep 'em happy! Had a late lunch and that is it for the day, time to check up on you lot and knit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Nitzi, Hope the beeps are behaving themselves today.

Nice to see you back here Saxy and glad you are feeling so much better. Gotta get your strength up for Edinburgh.

Perlie, Hope your tests all go ok, will be thinking of you.

Think of Tammie also, it's her exs funeral today. Hope she and the girls are bearing up. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello All!!! I'm bqck from S and B...It was noisy today haha...Our leader (who thinks she is but none of us do) has booked our Christmas lunch for 19th of November. Because it's buy one and get one free. in other words a BOG OFF!!! Lovely food they serve at the hotel,so worth going to it early. Last year I had something like 13 parties and lunches and I vowed down It's not going to happen this year.

All you ladies who are going to Ali Palki next week, leave me some yarn....I'm going 23rd November.....Idon't suppose I'll have any money left after Edinburgh....

I'm having half an hour before I make the tea.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Nitzi, Hope the beeps are behaving themselves today.
> 
> Nice to see you back here Saxy and glad you are feeling so much better. Gotta get your strength up for Edinburgh.
> 
> ...


Shall I send another card saying we are thinking of her???


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Think of Tammie also, it's her exs funeral today. Hope she and the girls are bearing up. xxx[/quote]

Shall I send another card saying we are thinking of her???[/quote]

Afternoon Susan, That might be nice. I've only just had a lunch, rather late though. Sounds as if S&B was fun. My coven is going to the local Tech college for Christmas lunch as the food is fantastic there and one of the witches daughter's is going a florestry course there and is making the table arrangements.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Card has been sent.....I've just been knitting plain this afternoon. It's only for My DH......I've got the 2 sleeves just about done!!! I've got 1 more sleeve and part of the left side on my friends cardigan to do and then start DIL's wrap in Galaxy..Hopefully for Christmas, though I'm not sure which one....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Morning..... just stopping by for a quick catch-up... I need to take pills sown to mom and would like to get hair cut. I would really like to go walk in the pool, but know DH is going to want to go do bikes when he gets home this afternoon...

The beads from China seem quite the good deal. I'm having to rethink Ashton yarn so now I'm not sure about beads, though I think I would like them regardless of yarn...

My thoughts are with Tammie this morning... I hope they are having a celebration of life and remembering good times. Gerry's Irish grandmother actually had an insurance policy to pay for her funeral..... and a huge party afterwards.... catered by another relative who had a business. I remember all the family members who were priests having motorcycle races in the street in front of the house.... and wondering just what kind of crazy family I had married into.....still do...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Card has been sent.....I've just been knitting plain this afternoon. It's only for My DH......I've got the 2 sleeves just about done!!! I've got 1 more sleeve and part of the left side on my friends cardigan to do and then start DIL's wrap in Galaxy..Hopefully for Christmas, though I'm not sure which one....


Sounds like you've got a lot of wips on the go. I am trying to finish some off before I start anything else, but I have the feeling that it won't work out like that.
Thanks for sending the card to Tammie. How after today she can get some rest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Morning..... uststopping by for a wuick catch-up... UI need to take pills sown to mom and would like to get hair cut. I would really llike to go walk in the pool, but know DH is going to want to go do bikes when he gets home this afternoon...
> 
> The beads from China seem quite the good deal. I'm having to rethink Ashton yarn so now I'm not sure about beads, though I think I would like them regardless of yarn...
> 
> My thoughts are with Tammie this morning... I hope they are having a celebration of life and remembering good times. Gerry's Irish grandmother actually had an insurance policy to pay for her funeral..... and a huge party afterwards.... catered by another relative who had a business. I remember all the family members who were priests having motorcycle races in the street in front of the house.... and wondering just what kind of crazy family I had married into.....still do...


Hi Jynx, Will you just slow down and breathe - you are wearing e out. With regard to the beads there are so many from China on ebay and they ship all over the world. Delivery sometimes takes a while, but they are so cheap. I will report back when mine get delivered. How's your cough now? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi JYNX where do you get the energy from girl...You put me to shame....I'm trying to get motivated for dancing tonight. Do any of you EVER think that you might need a change of direction!!!!?????....I'm in need of something to motivate me. I think I'm tiring o dancing etc and need a new hobby or interest....Then I think It's so easy just to plod on, and I have a lot of friends who I would miss. There you go!!! My problem is solved. I've talked myself out of that!!! Thanks for listening hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I might be a little intermittant because I'm cooking tea. when I say "cooking" I mean...Clagging a couple of M and S mincemeat slices in the oven with some peas!!!!! and maybe sprouts hahahahaha...BRB


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi JYNX where do you get the energy from girl...You put me to shame....I'm trying to get motivated for dancing tonight. Do any of you EVER think that you might need a change of direction!!!!?????....I'm in need of something to motivate me. I think I'm tiring o dancing etc and need a new hobby or interest....Then I think It's so easy just to plod on, and I have a lot of friends who I would miss. There you go!!! My problem is solved. I've talked myself out of that!!! Thanks for listening hahahaha


What about trampolining? Or roller skating? Or BMX biking?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh I forgot to say, bought a new iron at the supermarket and guess what - it's purple - how sad is that!!

Gotta go and empty the washing machine.

Tomorrow I have to go a chose a new mobile phone. I WILL NOT be taking Mr P with me.

Have fun dancing Susan and catch you later. xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Jynx, Will you just slow down and breathe - you are wearing e out. With regard to the beads there are so many from China on ebay and they ship all over the world. Delivery sometimes takes a while, but they are so cheap. I will report back when mine get delivered. How's your cough now? xx


This from the lady who has been shopping, swimming and knitting already today.... And, Susan, you have a clean house and have had an outing too. It is 9:30 heare and I've yet to move after totally wasting the week-end!!!!

Cough is still with me.... and sure hope that I hear from the Dr. this week, but I'm still standing :!: :lol: (Actually, it is best when I am in bed.... no coughing at all... I wonder if I could learn to knit lieing down!!!)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi JYNX where do you get the energy from girl...You put me to shame....I'm trying to get motivated for dancing tonight. Do any of you EVER think that you might need a change of direction!!!!?????....I'm in need of something to motivate me. I think I'm tiring o dancing etc and need a new hobby or interest....Then I think It's so easy just to plod on, and I have a lot of friends who I would miss. There you go!!! My problem is solved. I've talked myself out of that!!! Thanks for listening hahahaha
> ...


Ypu are going to het a shock in October...I'm like a whale......that's what giving up smoking does and eating mints.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Morning..... just stopping by for a quick catch-up... I need to take pills sown to mom and would like to get hair cut. I would really like to go walk in the pool, but know DH is going to want to go do bikes when he gets home this afternoon...
> 
> The beads from China seem quite the good deal. I'm having to rethink Ashton yarn so now I'm not sure about beads, though I think I would like them regardless of yarn...
> 
> My thoughts are with Tammie this morning... I hope they are having a celebration of life and remembering good times. Gerry's Irish grandmother actually had an insurance policy to pay for her funeral..... and a huge party afterwards.... catered by another relative who had a business. I remember all the family members who were priests having motorcycle races in the street in front of the house.... and wondering just what kind of crazy family I had married into.....still do...


I've sent a card to her from you and us all to say we are thinking of her on this difficult day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, Will you just slow down and breathe - you are wearing e out. With regard to the beads there are so many from China on ebay and they ship all over the world. Delivery sometimes takes a while, but they are so cheap. I will report back when mine get delivered. How's your cough now? xx
> ...


Do as I say not as I do and I don't have a cough. I can knit while reclining is that any help? Seriously please give yourself some time to take it easy, I know it's easy for me to say that, but we all worry about you. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

yLove the purpe iron. Mt BFF has one that lights up different colors for each fabric temp..... I have iron envy!

As for that change of direction..... just what I need... another thing to ponder over incessantly and have more supplies.... I have swo many neglected hobbies right now.... but I do feel the need for a change as to getting out and about.... I'm thinking I might try a Zumba class. I think BFF has decided we need to start going to the show on some Thurs. when the new theater near her opens.... not much that I want to see, but I can always knit in the dark.... I know I tend to stay to myself too much.... but I'm really OK with that. in fact, we have disbanded the S and B for Friday nights and now have just a little group of 4 that are near and dear that are meeting twice a month on Sundays... I can do that....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> yLove the purpe iron. Mt BFF has one that lights up different colors for each fabric temp..... I have iron envy!
> 
> As for that change of direction..... just what I need... another thing to ponder over incessantly and have more supplies.... I have swo many neglected hobbies right now.... but I do feel the need for a change as to getting out and about.... I'm thinking I might try a Zumba class. I think BFF has decided we need to start going to the show on some Thurs. when the new theater near her opens.... not much that I want to see, but I can always knit in the dark.... I know I tend to stay to myself too much.... but I'm really OK with that. in fact, we have disbanded the S and B for Friday nights and now have just a little group of 4 that are near and dear that are meeting twice a month on Sundays... I can do that....


If we all change direction at the right time we might just all bump into one another, now wouldn't that be fun. I'm off. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

JYNX...I wish I was in your S and B or you could come to mine....Half of the ladies who have been coming to ours are a bit of a waff....(fussy)only talks about "jam" and laundering....(PURPLE IRONS) hahahahaha


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ]Do as I say not as I do and I don't have a cough. I can knit while reclining is that any help? Seriously please give yourself some time to take it easy, I know it's easy for me to say that, but we all worry about you. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


Yes, but you have a bum shoulder!!! My chair is a recliner. During the day, once upright, the cough is very unpredictible. I can just be sitting in the chair and something triggers it and I cough forever. I can go to the gym and ride the bike and not cough at all.... It does not seem to be brought on my activity per se...

Gotta run... neighbor just called to borrow tomato sauce aand asked if I could mend son's football pants... by tonight.... Time to move.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> JYNX...I wish I was in your S and B or you could come to mine....Half of the ladies who have been coming to ours are a bit of a waff....(fussy)only talks about "jam" and laundering....(PURPLE IRONS) hahahahaha


I KNOW... Back when BFF and I used to go to Sr. Center, to learn how to quilt (she still goes... I stopped when I went to work at stitchery shop) we used to laugh on the way home and say we were to young to be surrounded by all the aged and infirm. The same complaints and aches and pains over and over..... Heaven forbid you sit in the "wrong" chair. We did our best to shake them up...... now I probably AM one of them..... Would love to get this crew together..... The building would be rocking......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You daren't take someone else's chair hahahaha...there'd be a riot hahahaha....Yesterday when I had boys they could have been a little better in their behaviour and I told GS1 off. He went off home in a bit of a mood and would you believe it's bothered me ever since? Anyway I've just skyped him, to see if we are friends...He'd never give it another thought!!! Here's me worrying all day and him not thibking about it at all. Anyway we are back to our "normal" relationship again...I feel a lot better. I so rarely have to tell our 2 boys off, but I'd just about had enough of thier behaviour with each other. Never mind..Grandma is a nagbag...BUT I WILL NOT have naughty kids....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Before I forget again...........Happy 16th Birthday to ETHAN.......(linky's son)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Before I forget again...........Happy 16th Birthday to ETHAN.......(linky's son)


And from me too

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ETHAN - have a great one xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ETHAN....  oh dear, another one soon to be loose on the roads.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've only driven my car 2 times since March when we got it....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to get my shoes and stuff together for dancing then get my knitting out while I watch part of the news...Wont be back on tonight See you in the morning...JYNX have an easy day....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I know what you mean about the boys. I remember so well when Rachel was little and Livey was under a year. I had bought a onesy to paint and do some sewing etc. and T-shirt for R. Well, she hid it...... she had been the center of attention for 4 years and,even though she was visiting me for a week alone, she was most resentful of the newbie. she said "That STUPID baby didn't need anything." That was our first discussion about how I would not do for one if I didn't do for the other.... Now my girls, I just told them they didn't have to like each other but they did have to love each other and that I did not ever want to hear who started it,,, etc. etc. They both would be punished if I was called in so figure out how to settle it amongst yourselves..... It didn't take long.... or at least they kept the squabbles for me!!!

I laugh that GS1 never gave it another thought..... They are like rubber... bounce right back and KNOW that you are always going to love them... so no worries......

Gotta go..... Still haven't made it to mom's. catch you all later... Have a lovely evening...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > ]Do as I say not as I do and I don't have a cough. I can knit while reclining is that any help? Seriously please give yourself some time to take it easy, I know it's easy for me to say that, but we all worry about you. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx
> ...


Hey Jynx are you perchance taking Zestril or another name for it Lisinopril. This is a BP med and a side effect of taking it is a cough. Ask your pharmacist about side effects of meds you are on to see if cough is one of the side effects.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The only prescription med I normally take take is Simvastatin. I get a Reclaste injection once a year... started last Feb. to replace the Fosomax. I am taking the Flucozinole (one more week) and the Enablex right now, but those have been added as the cough has lingered..... and are just temporary. I think I'm about to put myself back on Xanax... but that has never bothered me..... I'm really very lucky to take only one prescription med when things are normal..... 

How did the breathing tests go? 

I've been to mom's and stayed for about an hour. Can't get hair appointment until 3;30 tomorrow. I've sort of mended pants for neighbor boy. Gerry is due home around 4 and will want to go to gym. I'm fighting keeping eyes open in chair... but have accomplished NADA, again. 

The weather here is beautiful today. I should have gone for a nice long walk... 

I'm going to work on the Wingspan while the Cowboys are on tonight... They are playing the Chicago Bears. When we lived in Chicago, the team was so bad, G said "if they were playing in the front yard, I wouldn't open the drapes."


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had tests today. They set aside an hour for the tests. I was in and out in less than 20 minutes and to top it off, the machine gave me a write out that said Good Job!!!!!!!

Tammie you are in everyone's thoughts , especially today. Blessings sent to you and yours.

GS I want to see you on a trampoline. Oh dear me. Just be sure you wear long pants when jumping up and down. Long bloomers might work if your wore a dress. Have a lovely evening my dear and enjoy your knitting.

Purple, so fun a purple iron. Hope you DH likes the color purple????You certainly were a busy lady today. I'm sure DH was a big help at the store. Bless his heart for trying.

Jynx be sure to check with pharmacist dear. Have a quiet evening, enjoy knitting and try to relax.

I am off to get my shot ready and start supper meal. Having stuffed peppers and mashed potatoes, plus jello and cake for dessert. Nothing fancy. May not be back later. Bye for now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had tests today. They set aside an hour for the tests. I was in and out in less than 20 minutes and to top it off, the machine gave me a write out that said Good Job!!!!!!!


GREAT... That means you won't have to be messing with finding another drug.... Maybe a little SOB from anxiety... with all you are trying to do before FL and all the blasted Dr. appointments? Stuffed peppers.... Haven't done that in ages. I did it with a ground meat, onion, tomato sauce and the tops of the peppers chopped... No rice. How about you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Been knitting my aran jacket this evening. Just going to make a not chocolate, if there is anyone around would you like one too?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

YUM..... Send one my way please.... My computer is not wanting to play tonight.... I guess I have worn it out.... Did you get Little Madam's sleeves lengthened?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YUM..... Send one my way please.... My computer is not wanting to play tonight.... I guess I have worn it out.... Did you get Little Madam's sleeves lengthened?


Hi Jynx, Hot chocolate on its way. No didn't get on with LMs jacket. As long as I have it done by Friday when I collect her from school.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So, that will be your Thurs. night project if you are anything like me!!!

I'm working on my Wingspan out of Noro. Boy is that an over-rated yarn.. I'll be saving my money in the future... I hope it softens up when wet blocked...

I should be at the gym, but DH came in and sat down to watch a car show... Yeah... i'm in a lazy mood now.

Has Mr. P put his 4th shed together? We made a playhouse for the girls at their house and had planned to turn it into a gardening shed when they outgrew it, but the kids expanded the patio so we tore the whole thing down. Wish it had been at *my* house... We have one shed, but DH has taken it over.... I don't think I can even open the door!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So, that will be your Thurs. night project if you are anything like me!!!
> 
> I'm working on my Wingspan out of Noro. Boy is that an over-rated yarn.. I'll be saving my money in the future... I hope it softens up when wet blocked...
> 
> ...


I'll try and get the sleeves lengthened tomorrow, I just need to do it in the daylight. The shed is finished - we now have the four sheds although one is a playhouse for LM and we also have a tree
house for GS to escape to away from LM.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> . The shed is finished - we now have the four sheds although one is a playhouse for LM and we also have a tree
> house for GS to escape to away from LM.


Right up until LM decides that a "No Girls Allowed" treehouse is just the challenge she needs!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DARN... DH just said "Are we going to go?" That means shoes and off to sweat..... Night Night


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > . The shed is finished - we now have the four sheds although one is a playhouse for LM and we also have a tree
> ...


Oh don't she can really be a right Little Madam and she just loves to tease her big brother. Trouble is he is so gentle that she gets away with murder!
I've just been looking at the wingspan pattern, I like the look of it - think I might just have to make one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN... DH just said "Are we going to go?" That means shoes and off to sweat..... Night Night


Oh well, I'm sure you'll enjoy it once you get there. Have fun. It's nearly 11.30 pm here so I'm off to bed. Night night Love and hugs xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Had tests today. They set aside an hour for the tests. I was in and out in less than 20 minutes and to top it off, the machine gave me a write out that said Good Job!!!!!!!
> ...


I hope I get good news on them. It could be fatigue factor and stress that is a big part of my life at times. Try to keep things from getting out of hand, but not always successful.But of course that wouldn't cause the scaring on my lungs. Hope it is not medicine. Dr. In Cleveland felt it was the RA causing this. Still have one more test at the end of the month then see doctor.

I use everything you do in stuffed peppers, plus I use rice and add a slice of what ever cheese I have on hand over the tops of them. Also make a little tomato sauce to pour over them before serving. Also serve them with mashed potatoes. We sound like sisters, we seem to like and dislike all the same things.LOL


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple wow 4 sheds. How lovely for your GKs when they come to visit. They each have a play area of their very own. I imagine your DH has taken over the other two. I guess his 2 could be considered his play area. Lol Can't believe you are going to ally pally very soon and then onward to E. Have talked about it so long and like magic here it is. Will hopefully get to chat with you tomorrow. Nite everyone, good day Judi!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy 16th Birthday Ethan!!!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello all  . Thought I'd drop in and show you some knitting - yes......amazingly enough I finished something, even dropped a few stitches along the way :? and managed to stitch them back in "not" invisibly, but hey it works and better than leaving safety pins all over the place - not into the punk look yet - that might come later after my Bohemian phase. :roll: :lol: 

Love multicolour variegated yarn. :thumbup: 

Happy birthday to Ethan (bit late). My girl Ela is 16 today as well - they are almost the same birthday.  I have to pick her up from work in a minute and carry on the celebrations. Fun, fun, fun.

Gotta run. Love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - I am going to do another Wingspan at some point. I'm not liking my yarn and don't want to frog it all to start over a different way.. just want it done... but next time... I will want to wrap and turn or use the method shown here. I don't care for the slight holes left when doing it per instructions. hope that a wash and block will make a difference....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELA... Hope it is a great day... full of surpirses....

Smiley.... Love the yarn and your piece looks terrific... Those picked up stitches will sort of settle into place when you wash it..... I'm sure one would have to look pretty hard to find them anyhow.....

Your Gypsy skirt is wonderful..... Love all the colors and patterns..... I do hope you will skip the punk fashion scene...so much of it is PAINFUL..... and irreversible...
It would serve to totally mortify the kids though.... and that might be fun.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly.... Fingers crossed for the last test..... The good news is that, even with the lungs scarring, you are still breathing well per the tests. Tell me.... the oxygen intake reading from the finger.... if that is high and OK is any shortness of breath just more of a irritation factor... or is it still a serious issue? (I keep telling myself I must be OK if intake is always 98 or 99...)

Love the cheese on the peppers, and I like extra sauce too.... We just may be sisters... at least in spirit.

Gerry stuffed a very thin flattened steak with spinach and some good tangy cheese for dinner tonight and he found frozen corn that was actually roasted and had black bits on it... He made a corn and black bean side.... but the corn is a little dry and tougher... good, but not very sweet.... 


It is 12:30 here and I have a lot to do tomorrow so I am going to bed... Catch you all tomorrow.... Night. (Keep losing the KP site/Internet connection anyhow.....)


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes for Ethan ... 16 !! It was very hard on me , him being the baby and all  

I have just about worked the skin off my bones the last couple days trying to make things "perfect" for him ... i know its crazy , but he's my little baby  

Now i can rest ... NOT lol .. still gotta make the afghan for the wedding , thanks for the suggestions Purly i will definitely look into those .

Hope that Tammie is doing okay tonight , i felt bad for her all day .

AuntieP . . that is awesome that our younguns are the same age  Happy birthday to Ela  

I love your varigated yarn too !! everything you do is so colorful and beautiful  

Jynx , Ethan has his permit already but fear not , he is actually a really great driver , like a duck to water that one .
 

Hope to talk to you all soon , gonna try to catch some zzzzz's  

Love and hugs 
XOXOX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello all  . Thought I'd drop in and show you some knitting - yes......amazingly enough I finished something, even dropped a few stitches along the way :? and managed to stitch them back in "not" invisibly, but hey it works and better than leaving safety pins all over the place - not into the punk look yet - that might come later after my Bohemian phase. :roll: :lol:
> 
> Love multicolour variegated yarn. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Wow that is a blanket, not a shawl :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You daren't take someone else's chair hahahaha...there'd be a riot hahahaha....Yesterday when I had boys they could have been a little better in their behaviour and I told GS1 off. He went off home in a bit of a mood and would you believe it's bothered me ever since? Anyway I've just skyped him, to see if we are friends...He'd never give it another thought!!! Here's me worrying all day and him not thibking about it at all. Anyway we are back to our "normal" relationship again...I feel a lot better. I so rarely have to tell our 2 boys off, but I'd just about had enough of thier behaviour with each other. Never mind..Grandma is a nagbag...BUT I WILL NOT have naughty kids....


GD4 often leaves us in a "bit of a mood", by the time we see her again she has forgotten why she was so cross with us :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Before I forget again...........Happy 16th Birthday to ETHAN.......(linky's son)


Oh ...... I think I did forget ...... So HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ETHAN .......... Bit late I know ...... Sorry bout that :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So, that will be your Thurs. night project if you are anything like me!!!
> 
> I'm working on my Wingspan out of Noro. Boy is that an over-rated yarn.. I'll be saving my money in the future... I hope it softens up when wet blocked...
> 
> ...


Jynx, my Noro yarn is beautiful - lovely & soft. I am waiting on the arrival of another order of it,so that I can finish my WIP. I am making a jacket & originally bought this yarn for a smaller project, but that didn't work. :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple wow 4 sheds. How lovely for your GKs when they come to visit. They each have a play area of their very own. I imagine your DH has taken over the other two. I guess his 2 could be considered his play area. Lol Can't believe you are going to ally pally very soon and then onward to E. Have talked about it so long and like magic here it is. Will hopefully get to chat with you tomorrow. Nite everyone, good day Judi!!


Hahahahahahaha ....... It was almost good evening, by the time I woke today ...... Hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmmmmm ..... Triple post ...... Have asked for duplicates to be removed :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV - I am going to do another Wingspan at some point. I'm not liking my yarn and don't want to frog it all to start over a different way.. just want it done... but next time... I will want to wrap and turn or use the method shown here. I don't care for the slight holes left when doing it per instructions. hope that a wash and block will make a difference....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello all  . Thought I'd drop in and show you some knitting - yes......amazingly enough I finished something, even dropped a few stitches along the way :? and managed to stitch them back in "not" invisibly, but hey it works and better than leaving safety pins all over the place - not into the punk look yet - that might come later after my Bohemian phase. :roll: :lol:
> 
> Love multicolour variegated yarn. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Hi Patticake, Just love the shawl and happy birthday Ela. Have fun celebrating. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

YOOHOO - we've moved, hope everyone finds us xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hmmmmm ..... Triple post ...... Have asked for duplicates to be removed :-D


So it's all your fault we got moved :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so excited my shopping trokllei is being delivered today. Perhaps I can take it with me when I go to pick up my new mobile phone!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm ..... Triple post ...... Have asked for duplicates to be removed :-D
> ...


Probably, I unintentionally brought the attention back to us :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am so excited my shopping trokllei is being delivered today. Perhaps I can take it with me when I go to pick up my new mobile phone!


There will be plenty of room in the trolley for the phone :roll: :shock:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. How is everyone today? xx


Hi Purple, I am fine. Lovely warm day, but the evening is starting to get cool. Dh has been working in our garden and it is all mulched and planted with new spring vegies and flowers, so it is starting to look wonderful. It also means we are gearing up to try and sell our house again soon - a good thing so hopefully it work.

Well I have to go as my son has just come home with our birthday pizza and 3 girls will come charging down the stairs soon - right now in fact. Bye.......

And now I'm back 'cos just as I sent this, I got cut off.......so it's all old news now. Had the pizza and we are all too full for birthday cake. :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning...when did we move? I never noticed until Purple said. We went dancing last night, and it was OK. Dr's just rang to say DH's blood tests are still not good. He's to have one more then they are doing tests on him gain. We just go round in circles. Never mind. It's a beautiful day even if I'm sick as a parrot!!!Off to Over 60's today. My friend is back today too,she broke her hip while she was on holiday down south and had just got home st the weekend. She's going stir crazy...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Susan, Sorry to hear about DHs tests. Glad you enjoyed dancing. My trolley arrives within the hour!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Hi Patticake, I love pizza, bet there's none left!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had message from Londy, she said weather was not too good in Cornwall, so I told her it was sunny here, aren't I mean.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Purple. I'm glad, that you are glad, that your glad trooly arrives today. Does this mean you can start packing?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gotta go and sort out what phone I want before I get to the shop and get talked in to an all singing, all dancing one that I don't want. Have a good day, evening everyone. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a suddenly sunny, blue-sky'd St Ives! (it wasn't like that 10 minutes ago!!) The tide is out and there are lots of people wandering aimlessly about, it's what you do here!! We are going to Falmouth today, the town we lived in in the 90s, I think PV knows it quite well! Visited a shop called Truro Fabrics yesterday, it used to be a cramped, backstreet shop when I lived here but, boy, is it looking good now - and the yarn department, WOW!! Not cheap of course but had everything you could wish for! I bought a tiny crochet hook to bead something at some point!! Laters!! XXXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm glad the weather's picked up. It's sunny here but cool and breezy. Another good laundry day.

I'm going to Over 60's this afternoon, in about an hour. Then the rest of the week is free until Friday....Tomorrow I need to go back and get my phone put right. We've put the wromg numbers in for the internet hahaha...I'm getting quite attatched to it now. 

Purley??? I thought you were on line? It's maybe too early (again) for you. You are worrying about things, and that's why you're not sleeping....What would we all do without each other when things are wrong...I'll stick around a while..


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Susan, I am here.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just woke up very early and tossed around in the bed, so decided to get up and see if anyone was on. Had a hard time finding us.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Still black outside, hope the weather is good today, although it did rain during the night. Took my shot last night, so that is reason I probably didn't sleep well. The med seems to give me insomnia, even though I feel so tired, can't lift a finger. Strangs. It usually only lasts a day or so. Thank goodness.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just woke up very early and tossed around in the bed, so decided to get up and see if anyone was on. Had a hard time finding us.


Hello Purly & Susan .... How are things going? I'm good, just watching some rubbish on tv, while knitting some more of DH's socks


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi You too crazy people...I never got lost and I never knew we'd move. I'd been doing catch up for ages then saw a pm from purple to say we'd moved. I had a hasslefree move this time. Anyone for coffee?????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Smiley I love your shawl. Varigated is one of my favs type of yarn color too. You did a fab job, I can't see any repair areas dear. Hey Bohemian look is okay by me. Well, some of it is. Tell your DD Ela, Happy Birthday for me.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Linky glad everyone had a good time for Ethan's celebration.It sure doesn't take them long to grow up, does it???I'm sure he will be an excellent driver!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple good luck on finding the type of phone you want. Will it be a purple colored one??? Silly me, of course it will.LOL Hope your shopper cart arrived and that you like using it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang, glad you got a sleep in today. Sometimes that is all we need to feel good. Hope you have a comfortable and productive day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Susan, I'm having a cappacino as we chat.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Xiang, nice to see you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Did I tell you all that I'm not going in the caravan next week? The heater doesn't work, but I don't think that's the reason. I just feel I'm out enough this month....DS is going on and on about me going to Florida with DH again. I've told him not to pressure me and I'll think about it after Christmas, It's difficult, when DH has problems but I don't want to say that.We'll see how he is at Christmas time. It might be a nice prezzy for him..I'm really so undecided.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi You too crazy people...I never got lost and I never knew we'd move. I'd been doing catch up for ages then saw a pm from purple to say we'd moved. I had a hasslefree move this time. Anyone for coffee?????


Love one, thanks - I also got a PM from Purple - she is on top of things :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

How are you coping with your phone Judi? I bet you can work it back to front....I'm getting on ok with mine now....need loo brb


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did I tell you all that I'm not going in the caravan next week? The heater doesn't work, but I don't think that's the reason. I just feel I'm out enough this month....DS is going on and on about me going to Florida with DH again. I've told him not to pressure me and I'll think about it after Christmas, It's difficult, when DH has problems but I don't want to say that.We'll see how he is at Christmas time. It might be a nice prezzy for him..I'm really so undecided.


Oh dear Susan, I thought you were looking forward to the caravan trip. You know your own level of energy though dear. Do as you think best. Is your DH upset that you are not going caravaning or is staying home okay with him???
Since DH has health concerns, perhaps check with physicians and see what they would say about him flying to Florida. Wow if you came we would have a great time. I can get to wherever you would be.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, thank goodness Purple keeps us up to date on things. I would still be wandering in the wilderness of internet space. LOL


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

My cowl is coming along, although I had to do some tinking yesterday. I just can not watch tv when I have to count out patterns. Seems I do okay for first two or three repeats, then forget what I supposed to be about and end up tinking. I am now on the straight and narrow. No tv except for simple things.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How are you coping with your phone Judi? I bet you can work it back to front....I'm getting on ok with mine now....need loo brb


I am still working it out, had to delete some texts so that I could find the new ones. I have also done something, that makes it talk to me every time I get a text or email, and I don't know how to stop it talking & it is so soft, that I can't hear what it is telling me :roll: :lol: :lol: :shock: 
The rest of it seems to be ok & I love the stylus, cos it makes it easier to use the keys :thumbup: ....... but I do love it, I won't go back to a different make of phone, I have always liked the Samsung brand


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> My cowl is coming along, although I had to do some tinking yesterday. I just can not watch tv when I have to count out patterns. Seems I do okay for first two or three repeats, then forget what I supposed to be about and end up tinking. I am now on the straight and narrow. No tv except for simple things.


I'm lucky in that I can zone out on anything, if I am concentrating on something that I want to do. I am often knitting or watching some downloaded show on my iPad, while DH watches some idiotic program or plays on his Sony, I do make some mistakes, but not too many :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Last year when we went, DS sorted out the travel insurance etc. Dr's said he was fine to travel, what they actually said was, "quality of life is better than quantity!" there's not a lot I can say to that is there. Then today once again, a little reminder, via phonecall from Dr, just to let us know that "things" aren't right, nor never will be. We tend to forget, then get brought back to reality....Take no notice of me, I'm moaning again!!!. No more moaning today!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Judi my son used to have a Droid phone and when he got messages the thing would say DROID, he got so many and also in the middle of the night. I made him turn off phone. It was driving me crazy cause he was always geting messages. Showing my age. Glad you like your new phone though.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Last year when we went, DS sorted out the travel insurance etc. Dr's said he was fine to travel, what they actually said was, "quality of life is better than quantity!" there's not a lot I can say to that is there. Then today once again, a little reminder, via phonecall from Dr, just to let us know that "things" aren't right, nor never will be. We tend to forget, then get brought back to reality....Take no notice of me, I'm moaning again!!!. No more moaning today!!!!


You are not moaning and even if you think that, it is still okay. You have real concerns and we are here for you dear.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GS and GS1 both have samsung and say they are terrific. I think DS's is a galaxy or something. mines just a Nokia c30-1....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Last year when we went, DS sorted out the travel insurance etc. Dr's said he was fine to travel, what they actually said was, "quality of life is better than quantity!" there's not a lot I can say to that is there. Then today once again, a little reminder, via phonecall from Dr, just to let us know that "things" aren't right, nor never will be. We tend to forget, then get brought back to reality....Take no notice of me, I'm moaning again!!!. No more moaning today!!!!


Susan, you can moan as much as you like (as we all keep telling each other :lol: ) it must be a heck of a worry for you, so I think everyone will agree with me, when I say this xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just a side note, if you do decide to come to Florida, and anything and I do mean anything needs to be done, My DH and I will be right there to help you in every way possible. You will have a lifeline over here.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I must toddle along for now, it has been wonderful chatting with you ladies. I'll be back later. Judi have a good evening and Susan a good day.Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You are so lovely Purley....You all are so kind and Are my Rock!!!!...I think I may go now too....By the time I get sorted for over 60's it'll be time to go. Love Susan x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GS and GS1 both have samsung and say they are terrific. I think DS's is a galaxy or something. mines just a Nokia c30-1....


I am advising any of my girls, who want to change their brand, to go for Samsung. DH & DD2 have the Samsung S2, SIL has the Samsung S1, so we are gradually swapping over, though they might change their minds again :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are so lovely Purley....You all are so kind and Are my Rock!!!!...I think I may go now too....By the time I get sorted for over 60's it'll be time to go. Love Susan x


Have a wonderful time, Susan xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Well I must toddle along for now, it has been wonderful chatting with you ladies. I'll be back later. Judi have a good evening and Susan a good day.Purly


Have a great day, Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have caught up with you all again. I just got patched straight through from 4.5 to 4.7, so no problems there. What happened to 4.6? Did someone steal 100+ pages of our conversations which we don't even remember having????? Spooky.
Well, I have to switch over to my documents and type some minutes for a meeting tonight. I am so far behind I can see my own tail (not a pretty sight!)


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

40 pages already! jees! :shock: and as usual I pop in and no-one on


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> 40 pages already! jees! :shock: and as usual I pop in and no-one on


sorry Sophie. I never hang around unless there is obviously someone online. I use my computer for so much else. Good to hear from you. If you're still around, how are you? I'm really looking forward to Edinburgh now, though I'm far from prepared!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jynx, my Noro yarn is beautiful - lovely & soft. I am waiting on the arrival of another order of it,so that I can finish my WIP. I am making a jacket & originally bought this yarn for a smaller project, but that didn't work. :-(


Maybe it is because I am using the sock yarn? It is kind of course and overspun so that it kinks on itself. I'll have to check out some of their others in the store.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have caught up with you all again. I just got patched straight through from 4.5 to 4.7, so no problems there. What happened to 4.6? Did someone steal 100+ pages of our conversations which we don't even remember having????? Spooky.
> Well, I have to switch over to my documents and type some minutes for a meeting tonight. I am so far behind I can see my own tail (not a pretty sight!)


I think you'll find that 6 was opened and closed! How are you xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm home from the over 60's...That's all that needs to be said about the matter!!!I've made the tea and I might settle down to a bit of knitting. I need to take some stocking stitich with me on Friday.Purple has your trolly come yet?????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> 40 pages already! jees! :shock: and as usual I pop in and no-one on


Hi Sharon, Are you getting ready for the invasion!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I have caught up with you all again. I just got patched straight through from 4.5 to 4.7, so no problems there. What happened to 4.6? Did someone steal 100+ pages of our conversations which we don't even remember having????? Spooky.
> ...


I never saw number 6....I just carriedd on...never saw a note or anything...It was only because you told me that I realised we'd moved on!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from the over 60's...That's all that needs to be said about the matter!!!I've made the tea and I might settle down to a bit of knitting. I need to take some stocking stitich with me on Friday.Purple has your trolly come yet?????


Hi Susan, Yes trolley arrived and it had it's first outing to the shops this morning. Managed not to run anybody over!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, my Noro yarn is beautiful - lovely & soft. I am waiting on the arrival of another order of it,so that I can finish my WIP. I am making a jacket & originally bought this yarn for a smaller project, but that didn't work. :-(
> ...


Hi Jynx, I've printed out the wingspan pattern, but I will not start it until I've finished LMs sleeves. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I think because we had reached over 200 they had to make two threads and close them. Anyway here we are again. xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan.... My Dr. is always talking about quality of life as well... Still, a little common sense is in order on some things... Sorry to hear that DH's blood work is still not right. Not to be too nosey, but what is the major problem? Some things are easier to live with that others... 
I guess I wasn't around when you were all in FL last year. Purly would be a FABULOUS lifeline if you were to come. I'd manage to invite mself to the party for a day as well... I wouldn't be making any decisions until after the holidays either....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

it is almost 11 and I've not done a thing. I have a 3:30 hair appointment and need to stop at Target for some thing after and then told mom we would walk down to the neighborhood Night Out party for a brisket sandwich and to see if we could meet some of the neighbors..... She called earlier and just does not sound great. Tomorrow is eye shot time... I always hate that, but it is an absolute necessity.... Hope I never need it... Off to get clean and shiny....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> it is almost 11 and I've not done a thing. I have a 3:30 hair appointment and need to stop at Target for some thing after and then told mom we would walk down to the neighborhood Night Out party for a brisket sandwich and to see if we could meet some of the neighbors..... She called earlier and just does not sound great. Tomorrow is eye shot time... I always hate that, but it is an absolute necessity.... Hope I never need it... Off to get clean and shiny....


Enjoy your day, hope your mum perks up a bit when she sees you. Love and hugs xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jynx you have your hands full. Never a moment to just "you". All I do is moan about things and I never ever wanted to be a moany old woman. I always wanted to be full of fun, and be someone that folk enjoyed being around. I guess today is a "down" day, tomorrow will be fine again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GS has just skyped me.!!! I'm not sure why!!!!But, there you go!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GS has just skyped me.!!! I'm not sure why!!!!But, there you go!


It's cos he loves his grandma. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Got to go and throw things round the kitchen. Catch you all later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll hang on a few more minutes then I'm going to get my knitting out.....I'm fancying chocolate, but my figure won't stand it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from the over 60's...That's all that needs to be said about the matter!!!I've made the tea and I might settle down to a bit of knitting. I need to take some stocking stitich with me on Friday.Purple has your trolly come yet?????


was it really that bad?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GS has just skyped me.!!! I'm not sure why!!!!But, there you go!


to cheer you up of course


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > GS has just skyped me.!!! I'm not sure why!!!!But, there you go!
> ...


Can you blame him ? 
Everybody loves his grandma


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll hang on a few more minutes then I'm going to get my knitting out.....I'm fancying chocolate, but my figure won't stand it.


I just had another piece of birthday cake , yellow butter cake with chocolate icing  yummy !


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Send some here????? Hi linky and saxy...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Send some here????? Hi linky and saxy...


Coming right up


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ive got an hour and a half till PT ... :| who wants to go instead ?? anybody ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ive got an hour and a half till PT ... :| who wants to go instead ?? anybody ?


I'll take you and hold your hand... :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got an hour and a half till PT ... :| who wants to go instead ?? anybody ?
> ...


Awesome then we can lamp him together


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PT mightn't be nice but, bonny lass, he will do you good...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PT mightn't be nice but, bonny lass, he will do you good...


He has , but he is done with me , he doesnt really agree with the doc sending me back for more :|


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to go now. I might be back later maybe about 7ish...Linky do as that PT tells you to do. If he hurts you tell him to BOG OFF


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Where did Saxy run off to ? 

I want to work on ds's scarf but my left hand is bothering me terrible with the stinky carpal tunnel thing ... finger tips are numb and not in that good cant feel em way lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have to go now. I might be back later maybe about 7ish...Linky do as that PT tells you to do. If he hurts you tell him to BOG OFF


HAHA Gotcha !! will do 

Have a good night i might not be back till tomorrow 

XOXO
((huge hugs))


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok i am still here for a minute waiting for laundry to dry  
THink i will work on a dragonfly for a bit too


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I guess no one is here anymore so i will go get ready to go  
Have a nice night everyone .

Love and hugs 
XOXO


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone I am having a heck of a time getting DD to focus today...

Happy Birthday to Ela!!!!

Purple awesome that you got your trolley so fast...

GS you can unload anytime you want and it would be awesome if we could meet up in Florida, but I also understand your concerns about your DH


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just popped in before I go to bed. I have been half good and half naughty this evening. The good bit finished one sleeve on LMs jacket and the naughty bit started the wingspan shawl. I know I should have waited but I just needed to figure it out!!!! Off to bed now. Lots and love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello all I have pics to post of the hats that I have made and I am just as guilty of starting the next project without finishing the previous one...oh well...I just get an itch to do something and I just have to give it a go..

I am loving working on hats I have made 4 1/2 in the past week...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, my Noro yarn is beautiful - lovely & soft. I am waiting on the arrival of another order of it,so that I can finish my WIP. I am making a jacket & originally bought this yarn for a smaller project, but that didn't work. :-(
> ...


I think my yarn is about an 8 to 10 ply, when I first touched it, I wasn't real sure about the feel of it, but as it knitted up very nicely


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> 40 pages already! jees! :shock: and as usual I pop in and no-one on


Thats usually how it goes lately lol :| 
Sorry to have missed you , hope you have been doing okay was thinking about ya and wondered where you have been ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Just thought i would check in before i try to sleep  
I am sure dd will be waking me up wanting me to run her around as she gets paid today ... 

I think my phone is set on ignore LOL  I cant do that :| 

Oh well , best sleep while i can  

Hugs everyone


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It poured with rain last night and was very windy, but lovely now. The trees are all changing colours and look beautiful. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning all from a cloudy Worthing. Blue sky to the north looks hopeful. I may go shopping later. I need to pick up some more of my wool, and I need buttons and beads (who doesn't?!)
Linky, I rarely stay on Connections very long. I catch up with all the chat, answer some and if no-one replies I do some work. So I'm afraid I do keep disappearing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It poured with rain last night and was very windy, but lovely now. The trees are all changing colours and look beautiful. How is everyone today? xx


I'm fine. I got very cold yesterday though. Winter has definitely put in a bid.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. It poured with rain last night and was very windy, but lovely now. The trees are all changing colours and look beautiful. How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Morning Saxy, time to dig out the thermals. I've been wearing mine since the beginning of September. I have a long list of things I must buy at Ally Pally! Aprt from being cold, how are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Things to do, places to be. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Things to do, places to be. Catch you later. xxx


Well it looks like I missed you already, I just saw that you were online ..... Oh we'll, I will catch you later, maybe. I have the 3 eldest GK's until tomorrow evening :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I was going to attempt to teach all three to knit, but it has turned out to be only GD1 learning. She seems to be picking it up quite well, & is already knitting rows by herself. She wants to knit tighter, but I have explained that it will take time and practice :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Worthing. Blue sky to the north looks hopeful. I may go shopping later. I need to pick up some more of my wool, and I need buttons and beads (who doesn't?!)
> Linky, I rarely stay on Connections very long. I catch up with all the chat, answer some and if no-one replies I do some work. So I'm afraid I do keep disappearing.


I have just won 3 packets of beads, and am hoping they will be suitable for the Aeolian Shawl ...... If not, I will give them to DD2, as she makes some very pretty jewellery. I have suggested that she sell them, but I don't think she has ventured into that yet.

Oh we'll, onto some more knitting - I am still waiting on my order of Noro from Canada & have sent them an email, asking them to please check the package travels & sort something out, so that I can get my yarn :-( :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone. You've all been and gone and all before 10.15am..I took some getting up this morning. We are having a run out to the shops this morning, to get a frame for my cross stitch. ****IMPORTANT NEW**********
DS has gone to Austria for work today. He phonedlast night to say he'd be back on Friday. He's travelling 2 days and working one day!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. You've all been and gone and all before 10.15am..I took some getting up this morning. We are having a run out to the shops this morning, to get a frame for my cross stitch. ****IMPORTANT NEW**********
> DS has gone to Austria for work today. He phonedlast night to say he'd be back on Friday. He's travelling 2 days and working one day!!!!!


Hello Susan, how are you? I was going to knit, but I have a 3yo on my lap, which makes it a little difficult :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You enjoy your hug. I'm fine this morning thanks. How come you've got a 3 yr old today? haha...Do you think that she might go to sleep? Our's don't sit on my knee any more haha. but they couldn't care less about romping into my bed and watch TV or have a giggle.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You enjoy your hug. I'm fine this morning thanks. How come you've got a 3 yr old today? haha...Do you think that she might go to sleep? Our's don't sit on my knee any more haha. but they couldn't care less about romping into my bed and watch TV or have a giggle.


I have a 3, 6 & 10yo tonight, until tomorrow afternoon - then we take them shopping for a Pandora bead for the eldest - she is turning 11on Friday - the 3yo has this whining noise which drives me crazy ....... She is a wonderful kid, when she doesn't make that noise  :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Is it whining crying noise or is it just a noise for attention???


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to go now Judi love.... I need to put some washing out and DH is ready to go!!!!!How I hate shops...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is it whining crying noise or is it just a noise for attention???


It's a noise she makes when she doesn't get her own way - she is the youngest of 3 & I think she gets her own way a bit


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh deary me Judi......They are little devils, the youngest....GS2 is a bit like that but not as bad as he used to be when he was little. Have a great night and day tomorrow...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh deary me Judi......They are little devils, the youngest....GS2 is a bit like that but not as bad as he used to be when he was little. Have a great night and day tomorrow...


You have a great day, I will just grit my teeth & stay calm. They are watching a movie at the moment, so hopefully that will keep her happy xoxo

Bye for now, I will probably be on about this time tomorrow xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


sorry - went downstairs for a coffee with DS2. I am fine now. I keep telling myself I am only window-shopping at Ally Pally!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was going to attempt to teach all three to knit, but it has turned out to be only GD1 learning. She seems to be picking it up quite well, & is already knitting rows by herself. She wants to knit tighter, but I have explained that it will take time and practice :lol:


one at a time seems easiest to me! And well done to her.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all from a cloudy Worthing. Blue sky to the north looks hopeful. I may go shopping later. I need to pick up some more of my wool, and I need buttons and beads (who doesn't?!)
> ...


frustrating isn't it! That's why I like to be in England. The wool comes next day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. You've all been and gone and all before 10.15am..I took some getting up this morning. We are having a run out to the shops this morning, to get a frame for my cross stitch. ****IMPORTANT NEW**********
> DS has gone to Austria for work today. He phonedlast night to say he'd be back on Friday. He's travelling 2 days and working one day!!!!!


How much do you pay for frames for your cross stitch. It seems more expensive than the cross stitch itself down here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You enjoy your hug. I'm fine this morning thanks. How come you've got a 3 yr old today? haha...Do you think that she might go to sleep? Our's don't sit on my knee any more haha. but they couldn't care less about romping into my bed and watch TV or have a giggle.


I think even my older GSs would hapopily sit in my lap if I let them. Certainly 4 and 8 yo regularly do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Purple sent her sunshine my way. It is now lovely out, but the streets are still wet and I'm not sure I trust the weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EDT and 16'C (61'F) and humid. The kind of humidity that leaves mist on your skin. But it is lovely weather for this time of year, and I feel like playing hookey. I don't want to be stuck inside a building.
My knitting is stuck on knit 3 rows, rip out 1. Guess it's time to switch to crochet for a while until I get out of this funky mood.
Sorry I didn't get the pics of the coloured trees on last night. I'll try tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all from a cloudy Worthing. Blue sky to the north looks hopeful. I may go shopping later. I need to pick up some more of my wool, and I need buttons and beads (who doesn't?!)
> ...


Hope they didn't just drop it in Canada Post and Air Canada. That shipping option seems to take the longest, even within Canada.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello all  . Thought I'd drop in and show you some knitting - yes......amazingly enough I finished something, even dropped a few stitches along the way :? and managed to stitch them back in "not" invisibly, but hey it works and better than leaving safety pins all over the place - not into the punk look yet - that might come later after my Bohemian phase. :roll: :lol:
> 
> Love multicolour variegated yarn. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Very eye catching. This is just the shape that I need for mum. I wonder if it can be converted to crochet, hmmmm
Imperfections are part of the uniqueness of a handmade garment.
Happy birthday Ela. Sweet 16.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> YOOHOO - we've moved, hope everyone finds us xx


Cut in two twice. Makes me think Admin was watching us for a while ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning...when did we move? I never noticed until Purple said. We went dancing last night, and it was OK. Dr's just rang to say DH's blood tests are still not good. He's to have one more then they are doing tests on him gain. We just go round in circles. Never mind. It's a beautiful day even if I'm sick as a parrot!!!Off to Over 60's today. My friend is back today too,she broke her hip while she was on holiday down south and had just got home st the weekend. She's going stir crazy...


Sorry to hear about DH's bad tests, and you being "sick as a parrot"! Hope things get better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > My cowl is coming along, although I had to do some tinking yesterday. I just can not watch tv when I have to count out patterns. Seems I do okay for first two or three repeats, then forget what I supposed to be about and end up tinking. I am now on the straight and narrow. No tv except for simple things.
> ...


With a very loud person and a very loud TV in my house, I've learned to zone out as well. DD will come into the family room and ask what is on and I couldn't tell her, but I can tell her what repeat I'm on


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Last year when we went, DS sorted out the travel insurance etc. Dr's said he was fine to travel, what they actually said was, "quality of life is better than quantity!" there's not a lot I can say to that is there. Then today once again, a little reminder, via phonecall from Dr, just to let us know that "things" aren't right, nor never will be. We tend to forget, then get brought back to reality....Take no notice of me, I'm moaning again!!!. No more moaning today!!!!


I like your Dr. So long as flying doesn't aggravate the existing health condition, enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GS and GS1 both have samsung and say they are terrific. I think DS's is a galaxy or something. mines just a Nokia c30-1....


I've been waiting for a bigger iPod or a smaller iPad, and I just heard on the news this morning that Apple is making an announcement of a new product either this week or next.
My fingers are crossed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just a side note, if you do decide to come to Florida, and anything and I do mean anything needs to be done, My DH and I will be right there to help you in every way possible. You will have a lifeline over here.


It's always wonderful to have someone there who knows the lay of the land. I'm sure that things have changed in the 20 years since I was last in Florida.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> 40 pages already! jees! :shock: and as usual I pop in and no-one on


Welcome back Sharon


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

All caught up, going to check the main board quickly before I need to start "working" at work :shock:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Sounds as if all you early birds are getting the worms today. Slightly cloudy here and I need to take DH to the lab this morning. Had a rough day yesterday, hope things are better today.

Purple it sounds like you will be doing alot of shopping at ally pally. I wish I could knit as fast as you can.You have already started another shawl. Wow. Can't wait to see it. Let us know how it goes together for you.

Saxy good to see you chatting. Miss chatting with you. Understand you have other work for your computer to acccomplish though. It seems as busy as eveyone is, we do miss one another. As long as messages left and we stay in one another's lives, is important thing.

Nitzi you do such lovely work. Perhaps a small break from knitting is needed and crochet for awhile. Hope work is not too busy today and those beeps control themselves. LOL

GS try to have some fun in the shops today. Perhaps you will find a sale on yarn. yea!!!!

Linky, hope the PT went well for you yesterday and you feel good today.

Binky anxious to see your hats. You must be flying with the needles to make almost five hats in a week.

Xiang hope littlest GD doesn't whine too much for your attention. Know her hugs and kisses will make up for it if she does. Congrats to oldest GD on learning to knit. Tell her we are proud of her accomplishment. Have fun with overnight with GKs.

Well I am off to get ready for the day. Told DH we now have to be serious about getting ready for FL. Even though he is not 80% back yet, we will work together to get this move done. Might not be on as much the next few weeks as really do need to get popping on things here. Between DH and myself we still have at least 5 more doctor appts and more tests to be completed before we leave.Nuts!!!! Wish everyone a good day and in land of Oz pleasant dreams. Hope to be back after supper. Bye for now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a chilly Southern Indiana, I have had a hard time getting started today..here is the pics of the hats that I have made...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good morning.... Cute hats. Binky. I've not done that pick-up stitch on the the multicolored one but it works great on that type of yarn to meld the colors even more. Cute hearts too.... I did a skull one this week, but need to get my purple ones out and ready to mail before the end of the month..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DD#2 dropped by yesterday afternoon... of course..... i never see her and I had a 3:30 haircut. We visited a bit, fixed my printer ink, etc. DH came in and they visited while I left. SHE STAYED.... so we all went to the National Crime Watch Night Out BBQ with mom. All we reall had to do was oen the door and walk 3 houses down, as it was held on the median in front of her house. Very nice, but not a huge turn out. 

Today is eye shot day, and then will bring mom home for dinner. The morning started with a call from DH's arthritis Dr. Seems his acid is high and need a medication adjustment and suggested that kidney #'s required a nephrologist!!! After I just gave up a very hard to get appointment for Monday... when I changed mom's to next month... I can't win for losing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly, wish we were closer... maybe we could get 2 for 1's on all these dr. visits. Sure hope you have a better day today.

PV- you will have to tell me how you are handling the turns. I am just doing as she said in the pattern, and don't like it but am going to continue to get done with this yarn... i'm just under halfway and really don't want to start over... it isn't that bad.. just not what i would prefer. Next one will be different. I'm hoping the yarn will "bloom" when washed. I love the shape though and it is such an easy knit... (Remember that LM has *2* arms and Friday is approaching!)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Been having a dashing about but productive morning. Drs at 10, she sent me for a hip xray, home from hospital by 11.15. Down to town got a new phone - purple of course and Susan rang me on it and I had no idea how to answer it! Then went swimming and am now sitting down having a cup of coffee. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly, wish we were closer... maybe we could get 2 for 1's on all these dr. visits. Sure hope you have a better day today.
> 
> PV- you will have to tell me how you are handling the turns. I am just doing as she said in the pattern, and don't like it but am going to continue to get done with this yarn... i'm just under halfway and really don't want to start over... it isn't that bad.. just not what i would prefer. Next one will be different. I'm hoping the yarn will "bloom" when washed. I love the shape though and it is such an easy knit... (Remember that LM has *2* arms and Friday is approaching!)


Hi Jynx, I am doing the short rows as I learnt on a course: bring yarn to the front, slip stitch from left hand needle on to right, take yarn to the back and slip stitch back onto lerft needle. Turn and carry on with pattern. This way you don't get a hole. Hope it makes sense. How are you today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a chilly Southern Indiana, I have had a hard time getting started today..here is the pics of the hats that I have made...


Hi Lisa, Love the hats. How are you today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Purple it sounds like you will be doing alot of shopping at ally pally. I wish I could knit as fast as you can.You have already started another shawl. Wow. Can't wait to see it. Let us know how it goes together for you.

Hi Pearlie, Sorry DH wasn't too good. You botrh need to take things easy. Shall I come over and help you pack for FL. I don't knit fast just start lots of things. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Saxy, time to dig out the thermals. I've been wearing mine since the beginning of September. I have a long list of things I must buy at Ally Pally! Aprt from being cold, how are you?[/quote]

sorry - went downstairs for a coffee with DS2. I am fine now. I keep telling myself I am only window-shopping at Ally Pally![/quote]

Shall I mind your wallet for youthen?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to play with my new phone and see if I can make any sense of it. Catch you later. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Jynx, I am doing the short rows as I learnt on a course: bring yarn to the front, slip stitch from left hand needle on to right, take yarn to the back and slip stitch back onto lerft needle. Turn and carry on with pattern. This way you don't get a hole. Hope it makes sense. How are you today? xx


That is the way I do the fish hats and most things... just wasn't sure what the bar would look like on the garter stitch. So you then knit the wrap with the maching stitch on the return? some do and some don't... I really should just frog this and start over, but that is being a little picky. It doesn't look bad, just not the way *i* like.

You sure have had a bust morning. Why hip X-ray? Another country heard from on the pain front?

I should have gone to pool myself, but didn't want to have to redo new haircut before the Dr. this afternoon. With mom for dinner tonight and volleyball tomorrow night, we are falling behind on the gym schedule again. I am going to meet with a personal trainer on Monday. Maybe that will give me the extra push to get busy again.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jynx, I am doing the short rows as I learnt on a course: bring yarn to the front, slip stitch from left hand needle on to right, take yarn to the back and slip stitch back onto lerft needle. Turn and carry on with pattern. This way you don't get a hole. Hope it makes sense. How are you today? xx
> ...


Had trouble with both hips for a while, but right one is playing u[p and making walking painful, so doctor wants to check what is going on. Watch yourself with the personal training - I've heard about them!!! Hope your mum is ok for dinner and enjoy the volleyball game. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry forgot to say that if you aren't bothered about the hole then carry on, but if it is bugging you best to rip it now before you do anymore.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from a chilly Southern Indiana, I have had a hard time getting started today..here is the pics of the hats that I have made...
> ...


doing good still waiting on fridge to get here supposed to get it tomorrow now :thumbdown:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hi Purple 

Hi Jynx

I am back and forth with the kids while they are doing school and trying to finish the one hat that was in the pic still on the needles but I am starting to feel guilty as I have another project I really need to finish


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Been having a dashing about but productive morning. Drs at 10, she sent me for a hip xray, home from hospital by 11.15. Down to town got a new phone - purple of course and Susan rang me on it and I had no idea how to answer it! Then went swimming and am now sitting down having a cup of coffee. How is everyone today? xx


Hip X-ray sounds ominous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Purly, wish we were closer... maybe we could get 2 for 1's on all these dr. visits. Sure hope you have a better day today.
> ...


I do it that way and it's very neat.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from a chilly Southern Indiana, I have had a hard time getting started today..here is the pics of the hats that I have made...
> ...


very colourful. the stitch suits the wool.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Saxy, time to dig out the thermals. I've been wearing mine since the beginning of September. I have a long list of things I must buy at Ally Pally! Aprt from being cold, how are you?


sorry - went downstairs for a coffee with DS2. I am fine now. I keep telling myself I am only window-shopping at Ally Pally![/quote]

Shall I mind your wallet for youthen?[/quote]

it's that dreaded card that's the danger! I'm bound to buy something though. It would be a waste otherwise.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I forgot to say: I got cheesed off with my long hair yesterday, so I took the scissors to it. No-one has remarked on it so I guess it looks as awful as I think it does. I must be losing my touch. I always cut my own hair until I was about 60.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I forgot to say: I got cheesed off with my long hair yesterday, so I took the scissors to it. No-one has remarked on it so I guess it looks as awful as I think it does. I must be losing my touch. I always cut my own hair until I was about 60.


Brave, brave lady. I could trim the front but made a mess of the back.... In my old age, I am trying hard to keep my hands off it and let soemone else do it. Had mine cut yesterday and already want to "thin out" the back layers. Maybe I'll find time to go back for a tune up.... (if your house is full of men, you will have to shave it all off before they notice!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Binky..... Sorry the refrigerator is delayed a day. Last time I bought a washing machine and that happened for a couple of delivery days. I lost my cool and went up to demand a refund and cancel the buy. The manager ended up taking off his suit coat and loading it on a pick-up and delivered and installed himself. It was only a few miles down the road and they do not like an angry lady to raise her voice in the store....... Then again,,,,,, an excuse to go out or order in?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, just dipping in for a short while! Weather here has been pretty awful;had rain, soft rain, medium rain, drizzle, mizzle, I expect you get my drift! Left DH in the apartment today while I went to visit an old friend from my days living here. She did a lovely lunch and we had a great catch-up!! Hope everyone is well and youu UK girls are getting good and excited about Ally Pally!!! It has limited my spending down here cos I want do save my money for AP!!! Have finished the front of Ben 10 but can't post a picture as I forgot to bring the connector, wait till I've finished it and you can see the whole thing!! Gotta go and find something for tea now, love you all!! XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I'ts a terrible night weatherwise but I've had quite a strangely happy day. I feel so much happier than I was hahaha....I need yo catch up for 2 pages but first I have some news from Tammie....
******************IMPORTANT NEWS*******************
Tammie and I have been texting and she's still having a trying time. The girls are needing her so very much so she is there for them. there's so many chores and businesses to sort out for their father that,they need Tammie to help them. She says she misses us all and will try to get on soon. I said we missed her and to take care...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening everyone. I'ts a terrible night weatherwise but I've had quite a strangely happy day. I feel so much happier than I was hahaha....I need yo catch up for 2 pages but first I have some news from Tammie....
> ******************IMPORTANT NEWS*******************
> Tammie and I have been texting and she's still having a trying time. The girls are needing her so very much so she is there for them. there's so many chores and businesses to sort out for their father that,they need Tammie to help them. She says she misses us all and will try to get on soon. I said we missed her and to take care...


Yes, too right!! Glad you are feeling happy hon, what are you on and can I have some please??!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a chilly Southern Indiana, I have had a hard time getting started today..here is the pics of the hats that I have made...


Binky I love those hats. You're a lot cleverer than me. I'm no good with 4 needles..... :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiya Londy...I've been laughing at your message. I like the pun on "get my drift"...hahahaha.well, I think it's funny anyway. Not the rain though. Wish you could have some sun xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had a nice day. DH and me went shopping which I hate but it was OK today. I went to M and S and got a pair of black trousers and a top for dancing at the weekend. You'd think I had no close. Anyway Everything is so small on me. BUT I managed to look OKin a top size 16 from M and S...

I wear different lengths in trousers. When I dance in my dance trainers short trousers do. but when I dance in my leather boots I need medium...


Then the lady at carphone got me onto the net so that when I go away I'll be able to read my KP if I ever have the time. I might have to practise at that hahaha....

Then we called in at a supermarket and DH got a warm padded waistcoat to wear in the garage when he's working....Basically to burn holes in and cover with oil...It tickles me when he chooses the colour....hahahah...I say it needs to me fireproof!!!!

Then..I got a frame for my cross stitch. I think this is all I got done.Then I came home, got myself started on some stocking stitch knitting to take away with me. Tomorrow I will pack.....

Thanks to you all ONCE AGAIN for bearing with me in my sad mood. I love you all......

PURLEY...I've been talking about you to DH today and I'm pretty sure we might see you sometime....xxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a chilly Southern Indiana, I have had a hard time getting started today..here is the pics of the hats that I have made...


Lovely hats Binky. I think the varigated one is my fav though. I like varigated yarn. What can I say????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly, wish we were closer... maybe we could get 2 for 1's on all these dr. visits. Sure hope you have a better day today.
> 
> PV- you will have to tell me how you are handling the turns. I am just doing as she said in the pattern, and don't like it but am going to continue to get done with this yarn... i'm just under halfway and really don't want to start over... it isn't that bad.. just not what i would prefer. Next one will be different. I'm hoping the yarn will "bloom" when washed. I love the shape though and it is such an easy knit... (Remember that LM has *2* arms and Friday is approaching!)


You and I do need to live closer for the 2 for 1 deals if no other reasons. I think these doctors feel we are made out of money. Confeit only I'm afraid. LOL


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Purley. How are you tonight? I'm off to bed in 20 mins....hahaha...I have to catch up on my soaps...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Purple it sounds like you will be doing alot of shopping at ally pally. I wish I could knit as fast as you can.You have already started another shawl. Wow. Can't wait to see it. Let us know how it goes together for you.
> 
> Hi Pearlie, Sorry DH wasn't too good. You botrh need to take things easy. Shall I come over and help you pack for FL. I don't knit fast just start lots of things. xx


Would love for you to come over, but not to help pack. You need to watch out for your shoulder and now potential hip problems.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Going to play with my new phone and see if I can make any sense of it. Catch you later. xx


AH a purple phone, I can't believe I guessed correctly!!!!!LOL!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I forgot to say: I got cheesed off with my long hair yesterday, so I took the scissors to it. No-one has remarked on it so I guess it looks as awful as I think it does. I must be losing my touch. I always cut my own hair until I was about 60.


I think you maybe too hard on yourself Saxy. You have been cutting your hair for a long time and I am sure you have the technique down pat. Men never notice unless it is that you came out bald as Jynx suggested. I'm sure your new do is great.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. If anyones sees a purple flying phone - then its mine. Think I might hve to take a trip back to the shop tomorrow to see the nice young man that sold me the phone. Gopt most thing sorted out but can't manage to transfer some music from my pc to the phone. Hence I have done no knitting today. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's 8 months today since I gave up smoking........


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies, just dipping in for a short while! Weather here has been pretty awful;had rain, soft rain, medium rain, drizzle, mizzle, I expect you get my drift! Left DH in the apartment today while I went to visit an old friend from my days living here. She did a lovely lunch and we had a great catch-up!! Hope everyone is well and youu UK girls are getting good and excited about Ally Pally!!! It has limited my spending down here cos I want do save my money for AP!!! Have finished the front of Ben 10 but can't post a picture as I forgot to bring the connector, wait till I've finished it and you can see the whole thing!! Gotta go and find something for tea now, love you all!! XXXXXXXXXXX


Glad you had a nice luncheon with your old friend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Going to play with my new phone and see if I can make any sense of it. Catch you later. xx
> ...


Hi Pearlie, It's a purple flying [phone at the moment. How are you today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's 8 months today since I gave up smoking........


Hurrah - good for you. xxxxxx Knew you could do it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. If anyones sees a purple flying phone - then its mine. Think I might hve to take a trip back to the shop tomorrow to see the nice young man that sold me the phone. Gopt most thing sorted out but can't manage to transfer some music from my pc to the phone. Hence I have done no knitting today. xx


Don't they drive you insane, these phones ???? hahahaha... :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Purple it sounds like you will be doing alot of shopping at ally pally. I wish I could knit as fast as you can.You have already started another shawl. Wow. Can't wait to see it. Let us know how it goes together for you.
> ...


I'm ok, just a few twinges to let me know.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Saxy, time to dig out the thermals. I've been wearing mine since the beginning of September. I have a long list of things I must buy at Ally Pally! Aprt from being cold, how are you?
> ...


Shall I mind your wallet for youthen?[/quote]

it's that dreaded card that's the danger! I'm bound to buy something though. It would be a waste otherwise.[/quote]

Absolutely, would be silly not to. xx
Absolutely, silly not to


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to say: I got cheesed off with my long hair yesterday, so I took the scissors to it. No-one has remarked on it so I guess it looks as awful as I think it does. I must be losing my touch. I always cut my own hair until I was about 60.
> ...


And I had mine cut on Monday. Must be the week for haircuts.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Nope.I cancelled mine for tomorrow.....It's the week for new phones....Maybe the nice young man might put some "DEEP PURPLE music on!!!!!! Oh that's really a very very awful pun....yak!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. If anyones sees a purple flying phone - then its mine. Think I might hve to take a trip back to the shop tomorrow to see the nice young man that sold me the phone. Gopt most thing sorted out but can't manage to transfer some music from my pc to the phone. Hence I have done no knitting today. xx
> ...


Especially when SOMEONE rings up and I haven';t CLUE how to answer it! How are you this evening. xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had a nice day. DH and me went shopping which I hate but it was OK today. I went to M and S and got a pair of black trousers and a top for dancing at the weekend. You'd think I had no close. Anyway Everything is so small on me. BUT I managed to look OKin a top size 16 from M and S...
> 
> I wear different lengths in trousers. When I dance in my dance trainers short trousers do. but when I dance in my leather boots I need medium...
> 
> ...


Would love to being seeing you and DH soon love. Where do you like to vacation (city) if you would come???


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Nope.I cancelled mine for tomorrow.....It's the week for new phones....Maybe the nice young man might put some "DEEP PURPLE music on!!!!!! Oh that's really a very very awful pun....yak!


Groan. I managed to transfer some photos ok. That's probably enough for tonight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a nice day. DH and me went shopping which I hate but it was OK today. I went to M and S and got a pair of black trousers and a top for dancing at the weekend. You'd think I had no close. Anyway Everything is so small on me. BUT I managed to look OKin a top size 16 from M and S...
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm so fine tonight thanks to all of you....As for the phone call...WELL, I wanted to be the first to wish you "happy new phone"


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's 8 months today since I gave up smoking........


Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


made a mess of this reply hahahahah....Orlando...Tampa....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


It was very much appreciated. Glad you are ok. I'm off to do some productive knitting. Llove and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am going too, in a few minutes. I need to watch Emerdale and C. street.....Saddo that's me.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a busy errand day. DH to Lab, the grocery, the health food store. Going to try Dark cherry extract tabs and Celery seed tabs (Saxy's suggestion) for DH gout. Then a sad tale of woe. My cowl I am knitting for GD birthday. I was on the 25 th row when I realized my count was off, ended up frogging the whole thing. Didn't like the needles I was using anyway, but still, I would have forged ahead if count had been okay. Bought some lovely wood needles that should work better and the lys had a sale on yarn and my goodness I couldn't pass that up. So now will start cowl again.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Either is good for us. About 3 hours away.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I truly hate getting a new phone. I am not a gadget person and I don't get all the dodads that they put on them.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm off to redo my cowl. Hope I can read directions better this time.lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You had a very productive day Purley...I went into Hobbycraft, but they are so expensive in there. I just have to go in though. You understand? haha the itchy palms etc...and twichy nose. I did however, buy another Aran pattern. I love it, it goes right up to 54" and the pattern is more like a chevron all over....We shall see. I have 4/5 wips at the moment. To be honest I daren't count. My little treasure says she wouldn't mind if I knit her an ordinary cardigan for her...Well, she is so good to me that I probably will do, I love making people happy, But I've told her it will be in the new year, I must start DIL's wrap and finish Iris's aran as a thankyou for the wonderful work in the cross stitch she did for me. 

I'm sad you had to pull out your knitting Purly...Big HUGS.... 
I'm going off to bed now love...Hope to see you tomorrow. I know this KP takes up some time, but even if you let us know you are OK, then it will please me and everyone. Love you very much xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from a chilly Southern Indiana, I have had a hard time getting started today..here is the pics of the hats that I have made...
> ...


You can do it I used 16" circulars :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple you sound just like GS did the other day when she was throwing her phone 

Well the kids finished up school early today (well it may or may not have had something to do with me maybe accidently deleting half of there assignments....or it was a problem on the schools side)....yeah we will go with that one...hehe...so I must go and start dinner since it is actually early hope you all have a lovely evening night or day love and hugs

Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a busy errand day. DH to Lab, the grocery, the health food store. Going to try Dark cherry extract tabs and Celery seed tabs (Saxy's suggestion) for DH gout. Then a sad tale of woe. My cowl I am knitting for GD birthday. I was on the 25 th row when I realized my count was off, ended up frogging the whole thing. Didn't like the needles I was using anyway, but still, I would have forged ahead if count had been okay. Bought some lovely wood needles that should work better and the lys had a sale on yarn and my goodness I couldn't pass that up. So now will start cowl again.


Sorry you had to start the cowl again, but you will love the wood needles. I just won't use any others now. My friend's son whose 38 has just been diagnosed with gout. Hope the tabs work for DS. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purple you sound just like GS did the other day when she was throwing her phone
> 
> Hi Lisa, You should have seen me when GS rang on my new phone I hadn't a clue how to answer it. She thought it was very funny! xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Purple you sound just like GS did the other day when she was throwing her phone
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Purple  Another new phone in the world. Keeping my old one as I hardly use the thing - I'll just wait until one of my big girls upgrades, haha.

Well it's saying goodbye to guests and dentist trips for the teen girls today then might get in some more sewing.[/quote]

Hi Patticake, How are you today. I'm off to bed shortly. It's been a lovely sunny autum day here and the leaves on the trees are beginning to turn such lovely colours. Hope you manage to get some sewing done. I've now got my craft room back as the family moved out three weeks ago and we've got the house straight again. Which is good as McPasty is coming to stay next week to go to the Knitting and Stitching show with us southern girls.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Purple  Another new phone in the world. Keeping my old one as I hardly use the thing - I'll just wait until one of my big girls upgrades, haha.
> 
> Well it's saying goodbye to guests and dentist trips for the teen girls today then might get in some more sewing.


Hi Patticake, How are you today. I'm off to bed shortly. It's been a lovely sunny autum day here and the leaves on the trees are beginning to turn such lovely colours. Hope you manage to get some sewing done. I've now got my craft room back as the family moved out three weeks ago and we've got the house straight again. Which is good as McPasty is coming to stay next week to go to the Knitting and Stitching show with us southern girls.[/quote]

I'm enjoying a nice warm morning  and our garden has just been planted with spring flowers and veggies. Have a good sleep and enjoy the visit with Ann.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Purple  Another new phone in the world. Keeping my old one as I hardly use the thing - I'll just wait until one of my big girls upgrades, haha.
> ...


I'm enjoying a nice warm morning  and our garden has just been planted with spring flowers and veggies. Have a good sleep and enjoy the visit with Ann.[/quote]

Your garden sounds lovely. We are getting ready for all the leave fall in a month or so. Really looking forward to Ann's visit,it would be nice if you could make is 2 Anns. Have a good day I'm off to bed. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Your garden sounds lovely. We are getting ready for all the leave fall in a month or so. Really looking forward to Ann's visit,it would be nice if you could make is 2 Anns. Have a good day I'm off to bed. Lots of love and hugs xxx[/quote]

Night night. Yes 2 Annes would be fun, but no chance of this Anne going anywhere for a while. Love and Hugs PC xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's 8 months today since I gave up smoking........


HIP HIP HURRAY!! Well done and more money for yarn.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a busy errand day. DH to Lab, the grocery, the health food store. Going to try Dark cherry extract tabs and Celery seed tabs (Saxy's suggestion) for DH gout. Then a sad tale of woe. My cowl I am knitting for GD birthday. I was on the 25 th row when I realized my count was off, ended up frogging the whole thing. Didn't like the needles I was using anyway, but still, I would have forged ahead if count had been okay. Bought some lovely wood needles that should work better and the lys had a sale on yarn and my goodness I couldn't pass that up. So now will start cowl again.


Gerry's Dr. actually runs one of the cherry juice studies - but has never put G on it... Go figure. i did't know you could get the pills, as the juice is pricy... I'll have to take a looke. So sorry about your cowl.... I hate it when that happens. I *should* rip out this Wingspan but halfway done and just don't enjoy the yarn enough to want to start over...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Extremely frustrating, we are so far from everything here :-( , but I suppose there are advantages to that, somehow ......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > You enjoy your hug. I'm fine this morning thanks. How come you've got a 3 yr old today? haha...Do you think that she might go to sleep? Our's don't sit on my knee any more haha. but they couldn't care less about romping into my bed and watch TV or have a giggle.
> ...


Yes, I do love my cuddles, this 3yo is a little cutie, but she is a little devil in angels clothing ....... Hahahahaha. She woke this morning as sweet as honey & butter wouldn't melt in her mouth :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


None of my packages have ever taken this long, and I have had packages from Canadian stores before, but not this particular one. Have sent them another email & am now waiting on the reply


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


That is me too a "T" ...... DH &eldest GD are on the Sony now & he is very loud, I would like to install a volume knob on him - permanently :twisted: :evil:

He's been off work for a fortnight & I want him to go back to work ...... NOW


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > GS and GS1 both have samsung and say they are terrific. I think DS's is a galaxy or something. mines just a Nokia c30-1....
> ...


The Samsung Note is brilliant, combined tablet & phone & I can post from it to KP :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: no more having to go to my laptop :shock: :-o , I am not sure about the iPhone capabilities though, after comparison I am much more impressed with the Samsung capabilities


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Sounds as if all you early birds are getting the worms today. Slightly cloudy here and I need to take DH to the lab this morning. Had a rough day yesterday, hope things are better today.
> 
> Purple it sounds like you will be doing alot of shopping at ally pally. I wish I could knit as fast as you can.You have already started another shawl. Wow. Can't wait to see it. Let us know how it goes together for you.
> 
> ...


She's ok, it just gets very wearing when I am running out of oomph towards the end of the day. She finally went to sleep in my lap, and woke up in the angelic mood this morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a chilly Southern Indiana, I have had a hard time getting started today..here is the pics of the hats that I have made...


I love the carry stitch (don't know the real name), used to make jumpers in that stitch, for my girls all the time. Your work is beautiful xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's 8 months today since I gave up smoking........


Congratulations, the hardest part is definitely over now


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well had an evaluation day today at PT and he discharged me until the Dr. does some more tests or something , there is a knot in the front now and i havent been able to move it since last night when i went to the store with ds ... i didnt lift anything just pointed and BAM! hurt ... 

So i have a call into the doc , it is probably out of socket some or got a screw loose .. hahahaha i mean that literally but it sounds funny too ...  

Congrats GSusan on your 8 month success , someday i will be able to say the same thing ... just not the next 8 months or so ... :| 

Gotta get up and take dh for his back mri in a few hours , thought i pop on and see who is around  

Lisa i made one of those hats in the browns and reds and it looks really nice will show ya friday  
still have to do the last couple of decreases  

Hello to everyone !  Sorry to have missed you all again .

Purly and GSusan .. we should plan a vacation in Florida with Binky and Me one year  wouldnt that be fun !!  
We usually go to Panama City .

Everyone should just go to Florida one year and we will meet ya there lol  

Love and hugs !! 
I will come back as soon as i know something , doc has to call me back still .... 

XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not so much rushing around today. Going for a leisurely swim this morning, then Mr P is taking me out to lunch. I have to rip a couple of rows of the wingspan as I want to change colour, but should have done it a couple of rows back. It really is such an easy pattern.
Well, how is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry Angela, to hear you are having trouble with your shoulder. Hope you can get it sorted quickly. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning.I'm very late and lots to do today....OMG I overslept.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning.I'm very late and lots to do today....OMG I overslept.


Morning Susan and I am afraid, bye Susan. I'm off swimming. Catch you later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


He can take mine with him...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What's a wingspan??????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have packed my little case for Carlisle. there are a few of us going from here I think about 7. BP and me go by bus because it's free and it only takes an hour longer than the train. By the time you hang around the train station for connections there's very little difference in it. The others tend to "talk" about it amongst themselves hahaha and think we are stupid (so do I, but BP is happy) Anyway BP has just about got us going in the middle of the night so that we will win them this time (how childish can you get). Anyway I leave here 8.45 in the morning. Well I'm never up until 10!!!!!the £25. is usually spent on yarn hahahaha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to say: I got cheesed off with my long hair yesterday, so I took the scissors to it. No-one has remarked on it so I guess it looks as awful as I think it does. I must be losing my touch. I always cut my own hair until I was about 60.
> ...


You're right there. I also went to a meeting of veterans, mostly men, but two women. No-one seemed to notice


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to say: I got cheesed off with my long hair yesterday, so I took the scissors to it. No-one has remarked on it so I guess it looks as awful as I think it does. I must be losing my touch. I always cut my own hair until I was about 60.
> ...


No, it really is not good enough. I was pee'd off and not in the right mood. However my hair is very forgiving.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's 8 months today since I gave up smoking........


that's it for life then!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Had a busy errand day. DH to Lab, the grocery, the health food store. Going to try Dark cherry extract tabs and Celery seed tabs (Saxy's suggestion) for DH gout. Then a sad tale of woe. My cowl I am knitting for GD birthday. I was on the 25 th row when I realized my count was off, ended up frogging the whole thing. Didn't like the needles I was using anyway, but still, I would have forged ahead if count had been okay. Bought some lovely wood needles that should work better and the lys had a sale on yarn and my goodness I couldn't pass that up. So now will start cowl again.
> ...


I promise you that celery seed tablets (which have no side effects) taken daily will keep gout at bay once it's settled.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Saxy...I'm stil in pj's...I didnt get up until 10.45 and I need a shower. I've packed my case...Your hair was fine when I saw you. I thought you were lovely at York. I'll think you are lovely at #Edinburgh too...Next year we will have to come down south...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from Pa. It is supposed to be 73 today and then by the weekend cold again. I worked on cowl a little last night, but was si tired, I decided to delay it to today.

Jynx the dark cherry extract tabs are pricey, it was $38.99 for the bottle of 60 tabs, the celery seed was only $13.00 for a month supply. At this point we don't care if it is costly, just if it works it is worth every penny. Have your DH check with his doctor.

Linky so sorry to hear you have a bump in the front. I sincerely hope it is nothing serious, perhaps just a knotted muscle.Yes, it would be lovely if Nitzi, and Jynx joined us too, and would be super if all the ladies across the ocean came also.Florida has lots to do there.

Purple have a nice swim and wenjoy lunch out with your DH. Does this mean no cooking for tea time today???I do like the wooden needles I got yesterdy. They are working much better than the other one I had.

GS you are allowed to oversleep today, just not tomorrow or you will miss your bus. I know if we have to have appts before 10 am it is horrible to get up early to make them.

Xiang, hope your yarn arrives today or at least get a rwply to your missive from the company.

Binky loved your hats. How is the refrigerator, has it come yet???

Saxy I hope the celery seed works, anything so my dear doesn't have to suffer from this gout pain. Thanks for telling me about it.

Well, we are off to the doctor's again for DH shot. Will try to catch up later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've sorted my wip out for the weekend. My case is packed, I only have to put up a sandwich and a drink for the journey. DH seems a bit bored today, but I can't keep him amused all the time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have packed my little case for Carlisle. there are a few of us going from here I think about 7. BP and me go by bus because it's free and it only takes an hour longer than the train. By the time you hang around the train station for connections there's very little difference in it. The others tend to "talk" about it amongst themselves hahaha and think we are stupid (so do I, but BP is happy) Anyway BP has just about got us going in the middle of the night so that we will win them this time (how childish can you get). Anyway I leave here 8.45 in the morning. Well I'm never up until 10!!!!!the £25. is usually spent on yarn hahahaha


Are your buses free at 8.45 in the morning? Ours aren't until 9.30 - after rush hour.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

They are free at 8.30am. By the time we get the bus it will be free....I think.........BP know all about busses....I just follow behind...Couldn't care less. I'm sure I drive her insane!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy...I'm stil in pj's...I didnt get up until 10.45 and I need a shower. I've packed my case...Your hair was fine when I saw you. I thought you were lovely at York. I'll think you are lovely at #Edinburgh too...Next year we will have to come down south...


My hair got too long, so I chopped it, and now it's a mess.

We could go south-west, or south-east, or Northern Ireland next. Fun thinking about it! Where are all the wool factories?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thinking about it. If we had to pay it would only be 50p....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from cloudy but dry Surrey. Had a nice swim, hardly anybody in the pool then out to lunch. Had a pizza and salad followed by chocolate torte. Very yummy. Now home and tackling the second sleeve on LMs jacket. Mind you I could easily go to sleep, I feel absolutely knackered. How is everyone this afternoon?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from Pa. It is supposed to be 73 today and then by the weekend cold again. I worked on cowl a little last night, but was si tired, I decided to delay it to today.
> 
> Jynx the dark cherry extract tabs are pricey, it was $38.99 for the bottle of 60 tabs, the celery seed was only $13.00 for a month supply. At this point we don't care if it is costly, just if it works it is worth every penny. Have your DH check with his doctor.
> 
> ...


I wish your beloved good luck with his gout. I know just how agonising it can be. I once ate liver and bacon and couldn't walk for two days - couldn't put any weight on my toes. Now I never touch offal, and take the tablets (fairly) regularly and haven't had even a twinge in years.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Saxy...I'm stil in pj's...I didnt get up until 10.45 and I need a shower. I've packed my case...Your hair was fine when I saw you. I thought you were lovely at York. I'll think you are lovely at #Edinburgh too...Next year we will have to come down south...
> ...


We could have a magical mystery tour. I don't mind where we go as long as we go together!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've sorted my wip out for the weekend. My case is packed, I only have to put up a sandwich and a drink for the journey. DH seems a bit bored today, but I can't keep him amused all the time.


I assume he's not going with you, so he's probably unhappy about being left.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am fine Purple. Glad you had a good swim. Tummy off a bit, but that's cos I'm going away.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are free at 8.30am. By the time we get the bus it will be free....I think.........BP know all about busses....I just follow behind...Couldn't care less. I'm sure I drive her insane!


that sounds pretty mutual. That's why you're friends!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

He'll not be left long. the kids are wanting him up there...Anyway the break could do us good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from Pa. It is supposed to be 73 today and then by the weekend cold again. I worked on cowl a little last night, but was si tired, I decided to delay it to today.
> ...


I'll have to tell my neighbour as her 39 yr old son has gout.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He'll not be left long. the kids are wanting him up there...Anyway the break could do us good.


He'll have a ball of the time with the kids and absence makes the hear grow fonder.... or so they say!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy but dry Surrey. Had a nice swim, hardly anybody in the pool then out to lunch. Had a pizza and salad followed by chocolate torte. Very yummy. Now home and tackling the second sleeve on LMs jacket. Mind you I could easily go to sleep, I feel absolutely knackered. How is everyone this afternoon?


I'm fine, and so is the weather. I don't know how long that will last.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am fine Purple. Glad you had a good swim. Tummy off a bit, but that's cos I'm going away.....


Are you get excited? Just think relaxing thoughts. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What exactly is gout???? I always thought it was a large bandaged foot!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from cloudy but dry Surrey. Had a nice swim, hardly anybody in the pool then out to lunch. Had a pizza and salad followed by chocolate torte. Very yummy. Now home and tackling the second sleeve on LMs jacket. Mind you I could easily go to sleep, I feel absolutely knackered. How is everyone this afternoon?
> ...


It's been quite nice here over the past few days, but I think rain and stuffs is forecast. Do you know what time you are going to get to Ally Pally next week?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What exactly is gout???? I always thought it was a large bandaged foot!!!!


It's salty deposits in the joints - usually affecting the toes. Xiang could be more specific!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


11.00


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hello Susan, Purple & Saxy ...... How are you all ....... Are you on for much longer, or all about to sign off :roll: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


You've arrived just on cue as we need an explanation for gout please. I've only just got here myself. Shouldn't you be in bed asleep? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

get to Ally Pally next week?[/quote]

11.00[/quote]

I think we arrive about the same time. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Hello Xiang. Just spoke about you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm staying on a bit Judi. I was going to put the coffee pot on while you tell us what gout is???????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Apparently October 12th is 'I love yarn' day. So I HAVE to get some at Ally Pally.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is gout???? I always thought it was a large bandaged foot!!!!
> ...


You have explained it really well. The salty deposits are Uric Acid, and the most commonly affected joint is the Great Toe, but in long term cases, or non-treated cases, all joints can be affected. The things that make it worse are soft drinks, beer, spicy foods & some other things - is that too much info


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You are SO clever Judi, thankyou....Who want's coffee? BRB.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


red meat, especially offal is my downfall.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Apparently October 12th is 'I love yarn' day. So I HAVE to get some at Ally Pally.


And today is National Poets Day. One of the staff at the leisure centre told me, so I recited a nicer poem. Bet she wished she hadn't bothered!
I'm using my cheap bamboo dpns to do LMs sleeves, they are realyy lovely to use. Got them from ebay.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are SO clever Judi, thankyou....Who want's coffee? BRB.


white with one please. No biccies as I have had two doughnuts today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently October 12th is 'I love yarn' day. So I HAVE to get some at Ally Pally.
> ...


I have a whole set of cheap bamboo circulars from ebay, and I do like them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back, coffee coming over weather you want it or not....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are SO clever Judi, thankyou....Who want's coffee? BRB.


Ooh yes please. Thank you for asking. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back, coffee coming over weather you want it or not....


Thanks. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


They have a light cosy feel.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm staying on a bit Judi. I was going to put the coffee pot on while you tell us what gout is???????


It is a type of Arthritis, and more common in men of all ages, but often associated with aged men, but as women go through Menopause, we can also become victims of it - we are protected in our younger years by our female hormones. But anyone diagnosed with Gout needs to look at diet adjustments as well as medications. I'll find a web site you can pass on to anyone who might be interested for their own health ..... Brb


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently October 12th is 'I love yarn' day. So I HAVE to get some at Ally Pally.
> ...


I was on the radio a few years ago with my poetry class. We all read our poems on local radio. It was a good afernoon. We went live!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Ooh you are famous. Didn't know I was in such compnay. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm staying on a bit Judi. I was going to put the coffee pot on while you tell us what gout is???????
> ...


Thanks Xiang. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr P now wants a coffee. Back in a mo.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back, coffee coming over weather you want it or not....


cheers!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hi Saxy, here is a search page with a list of sites which might be informative & helpful for anyone you lot know, who is suffering from gout

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=gout&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari

Hope there is something that is helpful - even just for the info ....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hi Saxy, here is a search page with a list of sites which might be informative & helpful for anyone you lot know, who is suffering from gout

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=gout&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari

Hope there is something that is helpful - even just for the info ....

Hehehe ..... First the URL wouldn't post, now it is a double post


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


You're famous! If I come up your way can I brag that I know you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I've had 4 pieces of literature printed and have a book somewhere with them in. theywere published. AND I once came in the first 100 competitors for a piece of work nationally. My work was exhibited in Leeds and DIL and me had a weekend away there, all expenses paid. It was for a pharmacutical firm. can't remember the name now. Anyway over 300,00. people entered and they only showed the top 100.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


They's commiserate with you!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I suffer from gout the way Susan smokes - it's a thing of the past. I have it well in hand.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Wow! You really are famous!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I wish I could control my tummy better than I do. I REALLY try, but sometimes don't achieve it..... :!:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thankyou


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Having said that, thanks for the site. It's more common than you would think, and the causes seem to vary according to lifestyle. Don't laugh at this suggestion but...we was poor as children, so lived on offal as it was cheap. So I grew up liking it more than other meat. So that became my bete noir


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


You have to keep looking for the cause. Your Dr should help. You can beat it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently October 12th is 'I love yarn' day. So I HAVE to get some at Ally Pally.
> ...


Only you would come back with something unexpected  :lol: 
Have you nearly finished the sleeves now?
I might be waiting another 11 weeks for my Noro yarn from Canada - I chose the slowest freight service ....... But have done this with another company & have got my yarn in less than 3 weeks, usually ...... Might need to find somewhere else to get Noro from, if I need to get anymore :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd rather get it here for you and send it!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

11 weeeks is silly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I can't survive without red meat, I am very carnivorous :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> 11 weeeks is silly


I agree, I don't think I would have to wait that long if I had ordered it from Mars :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm English!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd rather get it here for you and send it!!!


That's just what I was going to say.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I'm an English vegetarian!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd rather get it here for you and send it!!!


I think I looked on Deramores, but I don't think they had the one I needed & I couldn't find another place that shipped international :-( . I will be checking UK again, when I need to buy yarn again ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Heehee, she was most impressed, or at least she said she was. Sorry you are having to wait so long for your yarn. Have you tried ordering any from the UK?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather get it here for you and send it!!!
> ...


Or let us know and we can see if we can get it for you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes I did, but there were only a couple of places that had the colour way that I required & the one I ordered from had the best price ...... Next time I will be checking the freight time carefully :roll: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I think I might just do that, & send the money, possibly by bank transfer, or something. Deramores have now got the colour way that is coming my way, slower than a snail ...... I should have waited, it probably would have been here by Tuesday, at the latest


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ithink I'm going to get on with Iris's Aran.....I might be on about 7ish....If I don't then I might miss you in the morning too...hahaha...I will TRY and use my new phone to KP you all, but don't hold your breath....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That would be fine and I'm sure delivery wouldn't take so long. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I tried eating more vegetables & less meat, but I ended up getting sick ..... I wasn't getting enough of something I was needing


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ithink I'm going to get on with Iris's Aran.....I might be on about 7ish....If I don't then I might miss you in the morning too...hahaha...I will TRY and use my new phone to KP you all, but don't hold your breath....


If you don't make it in the morning you have a good week-end and don't wear yourself out too much. Missing you already. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ithink I'm going to get on with Iris's Aran.....I might be on about 7ish....If I don't then I might miss you in the morning too...hahaha...I will TRY and use my new phone to KP you all, but don't hold your breath....


I probably will miss you, so have a great time, Susan & we will chat after you get back


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I take some suppliments to make up for what I am lacking in a normal diet. I don't eat meat or dairy, so I have learnt what I need over the years.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go and finish this jacket as I am picking the gks up from school tomorrow and I know LM wants it for the week end. Bye for now Xiang. Oh they will have noro yarn at Ally Pally - just saying. Llove and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to go and finish this jacket as I am picking the gks up from school tomorrow and I know LM wants it for the week end. Bye for now Xiang. Oh they will have noro yarn at Ally Pally - just saying. Llove and hugs xxx


Bye Purple, I live in hope that it will be here next week ...... Oh we'll, I have plenty to go on with, I started sewing again today, so will have some stuff to show you soon xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


.....well.except for a tiny bit of butterscotch ice cream from time to time.........!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!! Had a lovely day at the Lizard today!! For those who do not know, the Lizard is the most southerly point in the UK. It is so called because it is formed of serpentine rock, which they polish chunks of to make lamp bases and the like! The weather was just gorgeous and we managed a little walk along the coastal path. Going out for some fish and chips now, the fish will be locally caught, not sure about the chips!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Love you all!! XXXXX


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone!! Had a lovely day at the Lizard today!! For those who do not know, the Lizard is the most southerly point in the UK. It is so called because it is formed of serpentine rock, which they polish chunks of to make lamp bases and the like! The weather was just gorgeous and we managed a little walk along the coastal path. Going out for some fish and chips now, the fish will be locally caught, not sure about the chips!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Love you all!! XXXXX


they may have come across from the Channel Islands.
Love you too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Wow, I am really impressed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello #everyone. GS2 has just skyped me...Told me he loved me then we had a giggle about anyone and everyone and everything and then we said bye....I'm more stupid than they are. They get their craziness from me....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I take some suppliments to make up for what I am lacking in a normal diet. I don't eat meat or dairy, so I have learnt what I need over the years.[/quote]

.....well.except for a tiny bit of butterscotch ice cream from time to time.........!! :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Hi Londy, I forgot that. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello #everyone. GS2 has just skyped me...Told me he loved me then we had a giggle about anyone and everyone and everything and then we said bye....I'm more stupid than they are. They get their craziness from me....


No! rEALLY!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lifeline where have you been all the week? I like your avatar, is it where you live?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good evening. Only been catching up the last few dys. But seen some of you on just now and felt like chatting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I keep getting adverts for stoma bags.....I'm sure it knows I have a probs.........


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lifeline where have you been all the week? I like your avatar, is it where you live?


Hello. Just felt like being on the side lines. But up to chatting today.

Thanks for the compliments on avatar. I would love it to be where I live. It's at Nymans where I went at the weekend. It reminds me of Manderley, hence the quote too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I keep getting adverts for stoma bags.....I'm sure it knows I have a probs.........


I keep getting one for tablet computers. I think it knows I am looking into them at the moment.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Lifeline where have you been all the week? I like your avatar, is it where you live?
> ...


Wasn't that where "nellie the elephant" went?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good evening. Only been catching up the last few dys. But seen some of you on just now and felt like chatting.


That's good to hear. How are you dear girl?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


that was Mandalay, but nearly right.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


The setting for the book Rebecca by Daphene DuMorier (not sure how to spell that)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening. Only been catching up the last few dys. But seen some of you on just now and felt like chatting.
> ...


I am really good thanks. Now I'm trying to think of all that you have all been posting to ask you about and the mind has completely blanked...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Rebecca, Nearly the week end. How you doing?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I can;t find one of my little bamboo dpns and its the one I want to use! Bet its down the side of my chair. I'll have to be nice to Mr P and perhaps he will turn it upside down for me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone!! Had a lovely day at the Lizard today!! For those who do not know, the Lizard is the most southerly point in the UK. It is so called because it is formed of serpentine rock, which they polish chunks of to make lamp bases and the like! The weather was just gorgeous and we managed a little walk along the coastal path. Going out for some fish and chips now, the fish will be locally caught, not sure about the chips!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Love you all!! XXXXX


Sounds like a lovely day. We had a lovely holiday on the Lizard one year.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I can;t find one of my little bamboo dpns and its the one I want to use! Bet its down the side of my chair. I'll have to be nice to Mr P and perhaps he will turn it upside down for me.


Evening. Hope DH finds the DPN before you sit on it...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS has just skyped me from Austria.....The waiter was bringing his evening meal....He has to be picked up by taxi at 4am tomorrow to come home.I love that kid of mine....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope that Tammie is coping with helping her daughters out at this terrible time.

And hope Purley's DH gets better soon. 

Linky (?) hope the lump is sorted out soon.

And your hips too PV. 

GS have lots of fun on your weekend away.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I can;t find one of my little bamboo dpns and its the one I want to use! Bet its down the side of my chair. I'll have to be nice to Mr P and perhaps he will turn it upside down for me.
> ...


Thank you, I think its gone down the side.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has just skyped me from Austria.....The waiter was bringing his evening meal....He has to be picked up by taxi at 4am tomorrow to come home.I love that kid of mine....


Nice that he will be home for the week end.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I'm going now, so if I don't get on in the morning I'll see you after the weekend.....love to all.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I'm going now, so if I don't get on in the morning I'll see you after the weekend.....love to all.....


Have a lovely time and don't go over doing it. xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I'm going now, so if I don't get on in the morning I'll see you after the weekend.....love to all.....


Have a great weekend as I won't be on in the morning. Come back with lots of funny stories...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to turn this chair upside down, May pop back later. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to turn this chair upside down, May pop back later. xx


Don't do anything too strenuous. Take care of your self. I'm going to get on with my gloves I started last night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I can;t find one of my little bamboo dpns and its the one I want to use! Bet its down the side of my chair. I'll have to be nice to Mr P and perhaps he will turn it upside down for me.
> ...


Too late, it wasn't down the side of the chair - I WAS SITTING ON IT!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all , well doc cant see me till my already scheduled appointment on the 16th .. unless of course it gets worse .

Hiya Becca welcome back  
No biggie on the lumpy thingy , there are several extra screws surrounding my shoulder replacement parts and i think one of them has slipped out some and is slightly protruding ... it hurts and i cant lift my arm at all right now but if i keep it still its okay till he can see me ... :|

I blame DH , he had apparently just told his buddies at work that i was finally finished with surgeries on the arm and he could start using his vacation days next year for car stuff ..... and thats when i called him and told him what was going on ... 

GSusan have fun this weekend , we will miss you .
Purple with your shoulder already bugging you and your hip too , be extra careful .. Your smaller than a minute anyway , it wouldnt take much to tip you over  

Purly im so sorry you are having problems right now too .
Hope DH feels better too .

Saxy , i feel bad about missing you the other day , i feel like i ignored you or something now  ... I would never , so if i slack off in the future yell LINKY really loud and maybe it will bring my attention back on track . 

I slept today after DH's MRI .. oh my goodness it was sooo nice , i slept the good sleep , the drool on your pillow , didnt move a muscle , deep sleep for about 4 whole hours ! 
So nice  

Gotta run Dh and i are going to Hobby Lobby , they have some fun fur i need ! 

Love and Hugs to all !! 

XOXOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh Angela, I missed you. Hope you can get that shoulder sorted it doesn't sound good. But enjoy yourself at Hobby Lobby. I was just looking up yarn and fabric shops in Edinburgh. Found one that sounds good and a couple of others too.
Hopefully catch you tomorrow or over the week end.
Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed, feeling rather tired. Night night everyone. xxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What exactly is gout???? I always thought it was a large bandaged foot!!!!


GS,Gout is caused by to much Uric Acid in the body. This is caused by a breakdown of substances called purines. When the body can not get rid of the uric acid crystals, they build up and cause a form of arthritis that is very painful. Most of the time when folks get gout it affects a big toe or small bones in the foot. The body has several methods of getting rid of the uric acid, in my DH case he can not get rid of thew crystals through his kidneys as he is a transplant patient. Gout can be mild in nature to extremely severe. My DH's is diagnosised as extreme. He has had numerous surgeries on feet, toes finders and hands. When you see gout it is like a very thick white paste. You now know more than you probably ever wanted to know.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Your avatar is a bit stunning .......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oooooooh ......... Any new marks visible & I hope the needle survived ....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is gout???? I always thought it was a large bandaged foot!!!!
> ...


Hi Purly, between you & me, we have a wealth of knowledge on any condition known ..... Almost ..... hahahahahahaha

I am heading off now, so will catch up with you later xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from a chilly Southern Indiana, I have had a hard time getting started today..here is the pics of the hats that I have made...
> ...


It is a slip stitch that you slip for 4 rows before knitting it and thank you :-D


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear ladies I just wrote a long detailed message and next thing I know it got wiped away.I am tired and so upset with myself. Hope Gs has a lovely get away. I am off now to pout about losing all I had written.LOL Will chat more tomorrow, I am just too tired to write it all over again. Love you all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Oh dear ladies I just wrote a long detailed message and next thing I know it got wiped away.I am tired and so upset with myself. Hope Gs has a lovely get away. I am off now to pout about losing all I had written.LOL Will chat more tomorrow, I am just too tired to write it all over again. Love you all. Purly


Aw Purly we love you too!!

We got our fridge today and it is already chillin now I just have to go to the store and fill it up :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple glad you found your needle without incident to you or the needle

GS hope you have a lovely weekend....shake it don't break it ....

:lol: :shock: :lol: 

Lifeline love the new avatar

Linky have fun at Hobby Lobby


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

All seem to be sound asleep and I'm heding that way.... 

PV - Glad you found your needle.... I've just finished Wingspan and don't like it one little bit. I think I will frog it all tomorrow and start over.... Someone was nice enough to send me a couple pairs of the square needles and some short tips that will fit on the Harmony cords so I really want to play with those instead..... Hmmmmm...

GS - I'll probably never get an answer to this because you will be gone for the week-end and not do catch-up.... but just what type of things did you write? Little did we know we had such luminaries in our midst..... have a super week-end, if you di see this...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang... Purly.... Saxy..... Thanks for the gout discussion. DH's dr. called today. I guess we will be uping the medication.... His usually attacks his shoulders or hips and back..never the feet. Kidney function is askew though... so I'm not sure what they will do.... Always something.. but I am going to look for the celery seed tablets. The dietician and the arthritis Dr. told us there was not a diet for the gout or any restrictions... I don't know that I agree with that, but it is the latest thinking. Gerry's truly does not seem to be food triggered. 

Tired, and have to pick mom up in the morning.... Off to sleep.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone, I'm upo before God,I couldn't go and not say goodbye. I'm sure I've forgotten something. My tummy would be better left st home. 

Dreamweaver....I wrote at a time I was very low and some of the stuff is straight from the heart...The poetry was usually comic. A bit like "pam Ayres" but not as good. I went to creative writing for about 3 yrs and enjoyed it a lot, then I seemed to pass on. Material wasn't coming to me so easy as I wasn't so depressed. I swear down the writing brought me through a rough pastch in my life. 

It's only 7.20 here. The world isn't awake yet...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I'm upo before God,I couldn't go and not say goodbye. I'm sure I've forgotten something. My tummy would be better left st home.
> 
> Dreamweaver....I wrote at a time I was very low and some of the stuff is straight from the heart...The poetry was usually comic. A bit like "pam Ayres" but not as good. I went to creative writing for about 3 yrs and enjoyed it a lot, then I seemed to pass on. Material wasn't coming to me so easy as I wasn't so depressed. I swear down the writing brought me through a rough pastch in my life.
> 
> It's only 7.20 here. The world isn't awake yet...


haha the world isnt awake yet but we are lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GSusan i hope that you have a wonderful time on your trip  

Like Lisa said shake it but dont break it


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang... Purly.... Saxy..... Thanks for the gout discussion. DH's dr. called today. I guess we will be uping the medication.... His usually attacks his shoulders or hips and back..never the feet. Kidney function is askew though... so I'm not sure what they will do.... Always something.. but I am going to look for the celery seed tablets. The dietician and the arthritis Dr. told us there was not a diet for the gout or any restrictions... I don't know that I agree with that, but it is the latest thinking. Gerry's truly does not seem to be food triggered.
> 
> Tired, and have to pick mom up in the morning.... Off to sleep.


My FIL is going through the rough stuff with Gout in his foot  He had me buy him cherry juice and swears it made him feel better , but i know he is still suffering , i told him what it is and why and he didnt believe me :| ... glad to know i was right 

Now maybe i will go and buy him some celery seeds and see if that will help him too .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Linky, I thought I was on my own. I've just woken DH because he is taking us to the next village to get the bus.. I should be able to go on kp from my phone when I'm away, but I wouldn't promise. Technology and me don't mix. Sorry so much to hear of your arm darlin!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Got to really go now...Love xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. We had a wild,wet and windy night here and more rain is forecast for this afternoon.
How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Oh dear ladies I just wrote a long detailed message and next thing I know it got wiped away.I am tired and so upset with myself. Hope Gs has a lovely get away. I am off now to pout about losing all I had written.LOL Will chat more tomorrow, I am just too tired to write it all over again. Love you all. Purly


Sorry you lost your message, don't you just hate it when that happens. Love you too Perlie. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear ladies I just wrote a long detailed message and next thing I know it got wiped away.I am tired and so upset with myself. Hope Gs has a lovely get away. I am off now to pout about losing all I had written.LOL Will chat more tomorrow, I am just too tired to write it all over again. Love you all. Purly
> ...


Glad your fridge has arrived. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to do some sewing this morning and then on school [pick up later. Have a good day everyone. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a chilly and overcast Pa. Our high today is supposed to be 63 degrees F. Tomorrow we are to dip down into 40' to 50s. I have to go find some warmer clothing today. Some part of Canada is having large snow storm and is coming into the midwest states bringing a dirty word snow. yuk!!!!We will just get the cold not the white stuff.

Binky so glad you got your refrigerator. Have a wonderful time filling it up and opening and shutting the door numerous times in a row.

Linky what did you buy at Hobby Lobby??????

Gs had no idea you were such a gifted poet. Glad it helped you out during your rough patch. Have a fun get away and will look forward to lots of funny stories.

Purple have a lovely day and enjoy those GKiddies Chat with you later.

Jynx sorry to hear about your wingspan. I know it is beautiful, but if the maker is not pleased, well then in your eyes you need to do what you need to do. Hope you enjoy using the square needles. I'll have to try those one day. Also, I don't think diet has alot to do with DH gout problems, but I do try to adhere to some of the saner food choices on the Gout diet. Also DH thinks the extract and celery seed is helping him, as he had no relief for 3 weeks, and since he has taken this stuff for only 2 days is starting to feel better.

Saxy thanks for telling us about the celery seed. DH really feels it is helping.

Lifeline are you okay. Have missed you. Have is work going. I love the pic of your new avatar also. I should change mine one day, but don't know what I'd use instead. Frogged 25 rows on cowl. Have you tried pattern yet. I just didn't pay attention to directions. Me bad as the kids say. On row 6 now of new atart. Using wooden needles this time also.

Xiang hello. Yes between the two of us we probably know alot about medical issuees etc. Hope your yarn comes before it is moth eaten.

Have many errands today. Hopefully tomorrow can just stay home and clean and pack for Florida. Have to take Ms. Daisy our Shih Tszu in for grooming this morning.Have lots of laundry to do also and lots of summer clothes to pack for FL. Will hopefully be back later to chat. Love Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang... Purly.... Saxy..... Thanks for the gout discussion. DH's dr. called today. I guess we will be uping the medication.... His usually attacks his shoulders or hips and back..never the feet. Kidney function is askew though... so I'm not sure what they will do.... Always something.. but I am going to look for the celery seed tablets. The dietician and the arthritis Dr. told us there was not a diet for the gout or any restrictions... I don't know that I agree with that, but it is the latest thinking. Gerry's truly does not seem to be food triggered.
> ...


Linky need to go to health food store for celery seed tablets.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Linky so sorry to hear about your arm. Since your doctor has always been so concerned I would think he would have you right into the office and then probably get some xrays or such. You shouldn't have to wait till the 16th. I'd call back and tell office staff you need to get in right away. It would be much better and safer.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all , well doc cant see me till my already scheduled appointment on the 16th .. unless of course it gets worse .
> 
> Hiya Becca welcome back
> No biggie on the lumpy thingy , there are several extra screws surrounding my shoulder replacement parts and i think one of them has slipped out some and is slightly protruding ... it hurts and i cant lift my arm at all right now but if i keep it still its okay till he can see me ... :|
> ...


Linky, you have never ignored me, and anything you write I will eventually read. I won't miss anything! And presumably vice-versa.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is gout???? I always thought it was a large bandaged foot!!!!
> ...


Oh Pearly I really feel for your poor DH. I do hope he can manage to get at least some relief.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Oh dear ladies I just wrote a long detailed message and next thing I know it got wiped away.I am tired and so upset with myself. Hope Gs has a lovely get away. I am off now to pout about losing all I had written.LOL Will chat more tomorrow, I am just too tired to write it all over again. Love you all. Purly


You go pout if that's what you want. Just come back soon with a smile on your face, 'cos we love you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I'm upo before God,I couldn't go and not say goodbye. I'm sure I've forgotten something. My tummy would be better left st home.
> 
> Dreamweaver....I wrote at a time I was very low and some of the stuff is straight from the heart...The poetry was usually comic. A bit like "pam Ayres" but not as good. I went to creative writing for about 3 yrs and enjoyed it a lot, then I seemed to pass on. Material wasn't coming to me so easy as I wasn't so depressed. I swear down the writing brought me through a rough pastch in my life.
> 
> It's only 7.20 here. The world isn't awake yet...


Some of the world's best poetry is written for that reason: witness my favourite, Keats Ode to a Nightingale, written when he had TB and had just lost his brother to it. You can really feel his pain in that poem.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a bright Surrey. How is everyone?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a chilly and overcast Pa. Our high today is supposed to be 63 degrees F. Tomorrow we are to dip down into 40' to 50s. I have to go find some warmer clothing today. Some part of Canada is having large snow storm and is coming into the midwest states bringing a dirty word snow. yuk!!!!We will just get the cold not the white stuff.
> 
> Binky so glad you got your refrigerator. Have a wonderful time filling it up and opening and shutting the door numerous times in a row.
> 
> ...


Purly, I am so pleased that the celery seed tablets are working. I'm a bit of a boring advocate for them, but to me they're like a miracle. He should continue taking one a day forever to keep the gout down (or even out!)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, You sound as busy as ever, glad the celery seed tabs are helping DH. Just don't you go overdoing it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Saxy, How are you today? xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a bright Surrey. How is everyone?


I'm fine. Most of the sky I can see through my window is grey, but the sun is shining so it must be clear to the south.

Have you seen the new Malabrigo alpaca and silk? The purple is gorgeous, pure and bright. I am really enjoying the cape/shawl. The only trouble is the rows are getting longer on the sides, and I need to concentrate and daren't leave it until I get to the marker, so I can only knit it in the evenings when no-one but DH is here. And I want to knit it all the time! It's looking very 'screwed up' but I can tell it's going to look good when it's blocked.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a slightly chilly Southern Indiana I finished the hat that was on the needles in the pic I posted and it is really cute now NO new projects till I am done with the current ones.....are you buying it....I'm not either....hahaha

GS I hope you have a wonderful weekend 

Hi Purple
Hi Saxy


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a bright Surrey. How is everyone?
> ...


I have had some bamboo yarn for over a year now that I want to make me a shawl with, just haven't had time to make something for me yet and I haven't really found a pattern that I really like yet, I have an idea of what I want just not found it..and no I can't just wing it like Purple does


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a bright Surrey. How is everyone?
> ...


No I've not seen the Malabrigo yarn, sounds lovely. Glad you are enjoying the cape/shawl is that the one from the pattern you gave us in Worthig?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lisa, Glad you finished the hat. I'm working on the wingspan at the moment, but I've sorted some wool out for a surprise jacket for GS. Will have to check the colours with him first. I'm off to pick up gks from school in a minute. Are you and Angela going to sewing circle this evening?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have had some bamboo yarn for over a year now that I want to make me a shawl with, just haven't had time to make something for me yet and I haven't really found a pattern that I really like yet, I have an idea of what I want just not found it..and no I can't just wing it like Purple does [/quote]

Cos you can wing it, just cast on a few stitches and see what happens!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Lisa, Glad you finished the hat. I'm working on the wingspan at the moment, but I've sorted some wool out for a surprise jacket for GS. Will have to check the colours with him first. I'm off to pick up gks from school in a minute. Are you and Angela going to sewing circle this evening?


yes we are and I have a ton of stuff to get done today but school work comes first, so dont know if I will make it shopping yet, really trying to save some money for the fiber arts festival on the 20th


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I have had some bamboo yarn for over a year now that I want to make me a shawl with, just haven't had time to make something for me yet and I haven't really found a pattern that I really like yet, I have an idea of what I want just not found it..and no I can't just wing it like Purple does


Cos you can wing it, just cast on a few stitches and see what happens![/quote]

I thought about that but I just can't visualize the increases or decreases for that matter I never have been good at that


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lisa, Glad you finished the hat. I'm working on the wingspan at the moment, but I've sorted some wool out for a surprise jacket for GS. Will have to check the colours with him first. I'm off to pick up gks from school in a minute. Are you and Angela going to sewing circle this evening?
> ...


The festival sounds great, we are off to our one at Alexandra Palace next week. Gotta go now as time to pick up kids. Enjoy sewing circle. Love to Angela. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I have had some bamboo yarn for over a year now that I want to make me a shawl with, just haven't had time to make something for me yet and I haven't really found a pattern that I really like yet, I have an idea of what I want just not found it..and no I can't just wing it like Purple does
> ...


I thought about that but I just can't visualize the increases or decreases for that matter I never have been good at that[/quote]

You just need to increase at each end and either side of the centre on every other row. And then do what you like in between.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Must dash. Laters xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a slightly chilly Southern Indiana I finished the hat that was on the needles in the pic I posted and it is really cute now NO new projects till I am done with the current ones.....are you buying it....I'm not either....hahaha
> 
> GS I hope you have a wonderful weekend
> 
> ...


Hi Binky. Hope you are well and happy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


yes it is.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from a slightly chilly Southern Indiana I finished the hat that was on the needles in the pic I posted and it is really cute now NO new projects till I am done with the current ones.....are you buying it....I'm not either....hahaha
> ...


I'm doing good, Hope you are taking it easy and not over doing things the cape sounds lovely


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Bye Purple!

Saxy I must run to the day is not going to wait on me and I have a ton of stuff to do today so must make a move

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Bye Purple!
> 
> Saxy I must run to the day is not going to wait on me and I have a ton of stuff to do today so must make a move
> 
> ...


love and hugs to you too - twice over.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a wet Surrey. GKs collected from school, homework done, piano practiced, tea made and eaten. Grandad beaten on the Wii and all the Barbie dolls have had their clothes changed. Now home and having a nice glass of wine. How is everyone this evening?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to get on with my wingspan. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hey dont leave yet


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all , well doc cant see me till my already scheduled appointment on the 16th .. unless of course it gets worse .
> ...


Absolutely .. If i am gone for a few days i usually try to read up before i jump in so i know how everyone is doing and what is going on  
And i love every minute of my time with all of you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey dont leave yet


Oh ok I won't xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Angela, How are you? xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Linky so sorry to hear about your arm. Since your doctor has always been so concerned I would think he would have you right into the office and then probably get some xrays or such. You shouldn't have to wait till the 16th. I'd call back and tell office staff you need to get in right away. It would be much better and safer.


uuum .. im kind of bad but they wanted to get me in today and i said "no "...
I am going to the country this weekend with dd to see our cousins and i am kind of afraid of what he is going to say 

So i put him off and now he cant see me till the 16th :|
But i am okay as long as i dont try to use it ... i know that *sounds* awful but i am so use to it that it is not really bothering me as much as you would think ... it hurts but only if i move it .... :|
Chances are he will have to go in and do a little fixy fixy and i am just not ready for all that crap again 

By the way i love your long posts , they are always such a joy to read  
Its kind of like reading the minutes to a meeting or group get together  
You touch on everyone


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Angela, How are you? xx


Hanging in there  How about you ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Im getting ready for sewing circle ... my new needle case from WEBS got here today and it is PURPLE and gold and i LOVE it ... it is sooo pretty .. i will post a pic of it later  when i get it all filled up


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Angela, How are you? xx
> ...


Nothing that a glass or three of wine won't help! Hope you can get that shoulder sorted really soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Im getting ready for sewing circle ... my new needle case from WEBS got here today and it is PURPLE and gold and i LOVE it ... it is sooo pretty .. i will post a pic of it later  when i get it all filled up


OOoh sounds delicious. One can never have too much purple!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I SECOND THAT ... wish i had some right now lol ..
That is a life long adventure i am afraid .
They are never gonna be able to fix it all the way , its always gonna be a project for some surgeon :|
Its more metal than me now so it doesnt make any sense that it hurts so much  
But on with the show right  
Im looking forward to sewing circle tonight with my sister and all the lovely ladies in our little group  
I wish it included all of you  DH and i discussed yesterday how awesome it would be if I could go traveling to see all of you


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting ready for sewing circle ... my new needle case from WEBS got here today and it is PURPLE and gold and i LOVE it ... it is sooo pretty .. i will post a pic of it later  when i get it all filled up
> ...


Oh my goodness you will love love love it ... ok let me see about posting it now .... i cant wait to show you !!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

But on with the show right  
Im looking forward to sewing circle tonight with my sister and all the lovely ladies in our little group  
I wish it included all of you  DH and i discussed yesterday how awesome it would be if I could go traveling to see all of you [/quote]

Well you never know, I've never been to America and I have always promised myself a trip there.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

ok here we go


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> ok here we go


Oh that is so lovely. I feel a sewing project coming on!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > ok here we go
> ...


well yeah you can probably just make one ... the pics should give you the layout  
I took the lazy road and bought it lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> But on with the show right
> Im looking forward to sewing circle tonight with my sister and all the lovely ladies in our little group
> I wish it included all of you  DH and i discussed yesterday how awesome it would be if I could go traveling to see all of you


Well you never know, I've never been to America and I have always promised myself a trip there.[/quote]

 That would be amazing ... Indiana is a sleepy little place , but downtown Kentucky is a bit exciting


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I have to go jump in the shower , DH and i didnt get to go to Hobby Lobby last night  ds didnt get out of his theater rehearsal on time so we didnt go , so we are going to try ot go today  
So i better be ready if i want to be on time for sewing circle tonight  

Love ya 
((HUGS)) 
XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have to go jump in the shower , DH and i didnt get to go to Hobby Lobby last night  ds didnt get out of his theater rehearsal on time so we didnt go , so we are going to try ot go today
> So i better be ready if i want to be on time for sewing circle tonight
> 
> Love ya
> ...


Have fun then. I'm off to do some knitting. Love you too. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go jump in the shower , DH and i didnt get to go to Hobby Lobby last night  ds didnt get out of his theater rehearsal on time so we didnt go , so we are going to try ot go today
> ...


Bye Bye .. enjoy the rest of your night  And the wine


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Linky I think that needle case is gorgeous (although it would look better in green :mrgreen: ) and all those lovely needles... When I am at Ally Pally next week I am going to look out for interchangables. DS #2 bought me my ticket for my birthday- he is a sweety.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies,
It is getting chilly and rainey here. Ms. Daisy looks neat and tidy from her morning at the spa. DH got his eye glasses fixed and now we just finished dinner.

Hi Lifeline, your son was so sweet to get you a ticket to go Ally Pally. Have a lovely time. How could you not have a great time with the sweetest ladies ever. Wish I was with you. How are you dear????

Purple sounds like you had a lovely but busy day. Time to put up your feet and have a nice glass of wine.

Linky you take care. You really should have gone in to see doctor, I understand your reasoning dear, but you don't want any nerve damage to occur or other trauma. Besides let's all meet in Florida. That would be super, but we could also come to Indiana. As long as we are together that would be all that counts.

Wonder what GS is doing tonight. Dancing the night away probably.

Going to do a little knitting tonight and just enjoy the evening. Hugs around. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Linky I forgot to mention how nice your needle case is. I suppose I should make or buy one myself. Lovely color choice too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, well it's nearly midnight here and it is pouring with rain. I'm about half way on my wingspan and it's looking good.
Had a text from Susan to say that the hotel room was good but the loo was so small they had to stand on the seat the shut the door! Sounds as if she is having fun.
Took LM her jacket and the sleeves fit fine now. She tried it on and then refused to take it off. Going to have a lazyish day tomorrow and then before McPasty comes to stay next week I have to do some shopping and attend LMs Harvest Festival at school.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Oh Linky I forgot to mention how nice your needle case is. I suppose I should make or buy one myself. Lovely color choice too.


I've bookmarked the page and may just have to copy it. I have some very nice purple material.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Linky I think that needle case is gorgeous (although it would look better in green :mrgreen: ) and all those lovely needles... When I am at Ally Pally next week I am going to look out for interchangables. DS #2 bought me my ticket for my birthday- he is a sweety.


Glad you got your ticket - any chance that you could come on Friday? Hope you have a restful week end. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's past the witching hour so I'm off to bed. Have a good night/day/evening wherever you are. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Linky I think that needle case is gorgeous (although it would look better in green :mrgreen: ) and all those lovely needles... When I am at Ally Pally next week I am going to look out for interchangables. DS #2 bought me my ticket for my birthday- he is a sweety.


I so agree with you that it would look better in green


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had a good time at sewing circle tonight, Yes sis you should have went to the doctor today, got some work done on the teapot 

going to a chile festival tomorrow so I need to start the project that I am taking with me tomorrow and get in bed

hope all are doing well and that you have a nice night and day 
love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang... Purly.... Saxy..... Thanks for the gout discussion. DH's dr. called today. I guess we will be uping the medication.... His usually attacks his shoulders or hips and back..never the feet. Kidney function is askew though... so I'm not sure what they will do.... Always something.. but I am going to look for the celery seed tablets. The dietician and the arthritis Dr. told us there was not a diet for the gout or any restrictions... I don't know that I agree with that, but it is the latest thinking. Gerry's truly does not seem to be food triggered.
> 
> Tired, and have to pick mom up in the morning.... Off to sleep.


Sometimes it takes a while for the Uric Acid to get to the places that the pain & swelling affects. My condition is affected by the atmospheric pressure changes & my symptoms worsen before we even get the changes - this could be similar with Gerry, but allowing for the time it takes for the offending substance to get to the affected areas :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang hello. Yes between the two of us we probably know alot about medical issuees etc. Hope your yarn comes before it is moth eaten.

Yes, I am hoping I forget the medical stuff soon ...... It is just taking up too much space in my storage cells. As for the yarn ...... I have started my Victorian "Collette" Cardigan ...... I should have that, & the frogged Alpaca jumper, finished by the time that yarn arrives :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Linky so sorry to hear about your arm. Since your doctor has always been so concerned I would think he would have you right into the office and then probably get some xrays or such. You shouldn't have to wait till the 16th. I'd call back and tell office staff you need to get in right away. It would be much better and safer.


I agree, then the possibility of further damage done will also be decreased ....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> ok here we go


That is beautiful, I have some fabrics that I might use to make one for myself, but with som variations - some of my needles arrived in something similar to that, but the needles kept falling out, so I now have 2 zip up, hard cover pencil cases that I use. I might post pics later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Linky I think that needle case is gorgeous (although it would look better in green :mrgreen: ) and all those lovely needles... When I am at Ally Pally next week I am going to look out for interchangables. DS #2 bought me my ticket for my birthday- he is a sweety.


You one very lucky, & loved, mum. When something like that happens, it feels so good - all the heartache of raising them comes to fruition ;-) :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I have caught up again & you are, hopefully all sleeping the sleep of the innocent :XD: :XD: , so I am going to do some more of my vintage cardi ..... want it finished now, so that I can show it off (now I really hope it looks good on me :lol: )

I am going to try & time it right for a chat with someone tonight xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Linky I think that needle case is gorgeous (although it would look better in green :mrgreen: ) and all those lovely needles... When I am at Ally Pally next week I am going to look out for interchangables. DS #2 bought me my ticket for my birthday- he is a sweety.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's half past nine in the morning here and the horrid weather we were suffering has gone. Lovely blue skies here at the moment. I hope it stas that way so I can get the washing dry. Hope every one has a good day/evening/night etc


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello my friends, it is almost 6:30pm here & DH has been watching motor sport ALL afternoon, and will be watching it all day tomorrow, also ...... it's just lucky that I have plenty to do :roll: :roll: 

I have started sorting out my 2 spare rooms, so that i cane shift my sewing room to the larger room, then i can leave things set up for sewing & yarn winding. i have my umbrella swift, & winder, set up on the kitchen table - sssoooo it is rather difficult to use the table when the kids come for a visit.

Well no-one is on ATM, so will look back in later & maybe catch up with someone xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunnySurrey, it's 10.30 and I'm sitting here having breakfast in bed. How is everyone today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunnySurrey, it's 10.30 and I'm sitting here having breakfast in bed. How is everyone today?


Hello Purple, I am good - have been knitting most of the day & started to get ready to rearrange some rooms in my house.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:
 

> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunnySurrey, it's 10.30 and I'm sitting here having breakfast in bed. How is everyone today?
> ...


Hi Xiang, Glad you are ok. I am being very lazy and am still in bed. The sun is streaming through the window so I really ought to get up and see if I can walk down to the shops. But I'm in no rush today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought I might have a look for some knitting themed material at Ally Pally to make a needle case like Linky's, it is rather gorgeous. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It's Saturday, so you are allowed to take it easy :wink: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

How are you going to re-arrange your rooms. We now have a log fire in the evenings so my armchair is pulled closer to the fire.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's Saturday, so you are allowed to take it easy :wink: :lol:[/quote]

Thanks for that, I so rarely have breakfast in bed. LM liked her jacket and wanted to wear it all the time yesterday evening until she got hot.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > ok here we go
> ...


It's amazing what you can get to double as needle cases. I have a couple of little zip bags that had makeup brushes in and are just right for a few crochet hooks. When I am travelling I like to get things in as small a bag as I can and that applies for every thing from make up, toiletries to knitting.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> How are you going to re-arrange your rooms. We now have a log fire in the evenings so my armchair is pulled closer to the fire.


I am going to put my sewing machine, & the related furniture, back into the larger room and put the spare beds & the tv& game machine into the smaller room. That way I can have everything set up, and not have to do any cutting, or pinning, on the kitchen table  I will feel much more like sewing. Also, the sewing machine will be in front of a large window, looking out onto the back yard instead of the carport & the neighbours kitchen window :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


If you are going to make yourself a needle case, similar to Linky's, I would think about adding a flap, or something similar, over the elasticacted bits, to help stop the needles falling out


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > How are you going to re-arrange your rooms. We now have a log fire in the evenings so my armchair is pulled closer to the fire.
> ...


That sounds like a really good idea. I so missed my sewing room when LM had it for a bedroom. It's lovely to be able to sit and sew and look out over the garden.

I really must get showered and dressed as I am beginnning to stiffen up and that will never do. Just take it easy when you are moving stuff around. Have a good evening. LOts of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Yes I had thought of that. I did one ages ago will have to dig it out and find how I did it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ps If I am going to do a case to include all my wooden needles, cable etc its going to have to be very big.
Right I am going to get up NOW! xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ps If I am going to do a case to include all my wooden needles, cable etc its going to have to be very big.
> Right I am going to get up NOW! xx


Ok, I will give my permission to get started :lol: :lol: ...... Have a great day. If I can't get to sleep again, I will check back in ..... Love & hugs xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > ok here we go
> ...


I need a new bag for all my circulars. They are so awkward to keep tidy. I'm considering being different, and making long cases which hold the needles at each end and leave the wires loose in between (I only have a couple of interchangeables and I don't get on wuth them). I would need different cases for each length, and they would have to hang somewhere.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I hate to admit it but we have too much red wine and someone has just given us a box of six bottles. I need to get drinking.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies,
> It is getting chilly and rainey here. Ms. Daisy looks neat and tidy from her morning at the spa. DH got his eye glasses fixed and now we just finished dinner.
> 
> Hi Lifeline, your son was so sweet to get you a ticket to go Ally Pally. Have a lovely time. How could you not have a great time with the sweetest ladies ever. Wish I was with you. How are you dear????
> ...


Purly, we wish you were with us at Ally Pally as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, anyone home?! I am back in London after my holiday!! We left on Friday as the weather forecast was so bad. We had the most woderful lunch at a farm restaurant we know, where all you eat is produced on the farm, tender meat, lovely veggies and the desserts are to die for - or from!!!! The rain battered us all the way to Wincanton where we gave in and stopped at a Travelodge for the night. When we woke up this morning, the sky was blue and the sun shining so we hit the road again and got back here at 11.45 am. I have been to PC world to pick up my repaired laptop (only got it in May and the left mouse key keeps going all wobbly. This is the second repair of this. One more repair the same and I get a new laptop - so they say!!) Anyway, need to go and fill up the larder! Glad to be back and looking forward to a chat with you all very soon!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello from a chilly and rainey Pa. Rained off and on all night. Going to start laundry in a few moments. Just finished skyping with son in So. Korea. Off to a busy start today.

Saxy, you lucky lady, extra bottles of wine. Enjoy!!!!Just don't drink too much at one time, I hear it causes loopiness. LOL

Purple weekends are for sleep ins. Glad LM loves her new jacket.I'm sure she'll want to wear it to school to show her friends what her Grandmother made her.

Xiang don't try to tackle both rooms today. Try to get DH to help you move stuff. Send a pic when craft room all set up. Love to see it.

Binky have a wonderful time at the chile festival. Is this a cook off type of affair or just a place to try different types of chiles? 

GS can just picture you standing on toilet seat to close bathroom door. Just don't get too frisky jumping up and off the seat. Don't want you to take a tumble. Have fun dancing.

Well I am off to get things started for the day. I worked on cowl last night and worked my way to where I frogged from. Will undertake 5 row lacy repeat later this morning. This was where I got my count totally screwed up. Feel I am doing better now.Everyone have a great day/evening. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Londy, glad you are home safe and sound from your get away. Driving in a rain storm is no fun. Glad the last part of trip the weather was nice. Hope your weekend is laid back, so you can rest up from all your driving. Have fun at the grocery store.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Londy, glad you are home safe and sound from your get away. Driving in a rain storm is no fun. Glad the last part of trip the weather was nice. Hope your weekend is laid back, so you can rest up from all your driving. Have fun at the grocery store.


Thanks Purly!! 
Not much chance of a rest as we are out with DD, SIL & GKs tomorrow to celebrate GS's 8th birthday, which was on Thursday! I had hoped to have finished his Ben 10 sweater but still have sleeves to to so he'll have to wait for that. However, I am looking forward to seeing his face when he opens his present, which is a remote controlled helicopter!!!
Glad the celery seed capsules are helping your DH, just wish I could find something to help my DH's painful legs!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello from a chilly and rainey Pa. Rained off and on all night. Going to start laundry in a few moments. Just finished skyping with son in So. Korea. Off to a busy start today.
> 
> Saxy, you lucky lady, extra bottles of wine. Enjoy!!!!Just don't drink too much at one time, I hear it causes loopiness. LOL
> 
> ...


Purly, it's too late. I've been a loopiness sufferer for years.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello from a chilly and rainey Pa. Rained off and on all night. Going to start laundry in a few moments. Just finished skyping with son in So. Korea. Off to a busy start today.
> 
> Saxy, you lucky lady, extra bottles of wine. Enjoy!!!!Just don't drink too much at one time, I hear it causes loopiness. LOL
> 
> ...


Purly, it's too late. I've been a loopiness sufferer for years.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello from a chilly and rainey Pa. Rained off and on all night. Going to start laundry in a few moments. Just finished skyping with son in So. Korea. Off to a busy start today.
> 
> Saxy, you lucky lady, extra bottles of wine. Enjoy!!!!Just don't drink too much at one time, I hear it causes loopiness. LOL
> 
> ...


Purly, it's too late. I've been a loopiness sufferer for years.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry for triple post. Computer slow so I pressed again...and again.
Incidentally I wonder why there is only one t in triple. It should be pronounced tripe-le. English!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I'm off to a birthday party soon. GD no 8 is 2 today. Baby brother/sister due in 6 days! Hope DD doesn't get overexcited! I shall remember to take Linky's beautiful blanket and hat over with me for no 9.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, anyone home?! I am back in London after my holiday!! We left on Friday as the weather forecast was so bad. We had the most woderful lunch at a farm restaurant we know, where all you eat is produced on the farm, tender meat, lovely veggies and the desserts are to die for - or from!!!! The rain battered us all the way to Wincanton where we gave in and stopped at a Travelodge for the night. When we woke up this morning, the sky was blue and the sun shining so we hit the road again and got back here at 11.45 am. I have been to PC world to pick up my repaired laptop (only got it in May and the left mouse key keeps going all wobbly. This is the second repair of this. One more repair the same and I get a new laptop - so they say!!) Anyway, need to go and fill up the larder! Glad to be back and looking forward to a chat with you all very soon!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Welcolm home, I have 3 more rows to knit, then I am off to bed to read a book for a little while xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello from a chilly and rainey Pa. Rained off and on all night. Going to start laundry in a few moments. Just finished skyping with son in So. Korea. Off to a busy start today.
> 
> Saxy, you lucky lady, extra bottles of wine. Enjoy!!!!Just don't drink too much at one time, I hear it causes loopiness. LOL
> 
> ...


There's not a snowflakes chance in h**l that I will do that much physical work in one day, just stripping the beds & folding away the lounge bed is enough for one day ...... Thank you :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> sorry for triple post. Computer slow so I pressed again...and again.
> Incidentally I wonder why there is only one t in triple. It should be pronounced tripe-le. English!


Or it could be tripel :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> sorry for triple post. Computer slow so I pressed again...and again.
> Incidentally I wonder why there is only one t in triple. It should be pronounced tripe-le. English!


Or it could be tripel :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Night all, enjoy the rest of your day, where ever you may be xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from bright and sunny Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. Walked down to the shops this morning and got another purple tee shirt - might have towear it to Ally Pally. Had a text from Susan to say they had done all the yarn and charity shops in Carisle but hadn't bought anything. Now she is worn out and having a rest before dancing the night away.

Welcome home Londy, glad you stopped over on the way, it id such a long drive when you are doing all of the driving. Hope you and DH enjoyed your holiday. And have fun at gss birthday party. Like the sound of his present.

Looks like I missed Saxy and Pearlie, oops hello anyway. xx

How is everyone this afternoon. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from bright and sunny Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. Walked down to the shops this morning and got another purple tee shirt - might have towear it to Ally Pally. Had a text from Susan to say they had done all the yarn and charity shops in Carisle but hadn't bought anything. Now she is worn out and having a rest before dancing the night away.
> 
> Welcome home Londy, glad you stopped over on the way, it id such a long drive when you are doing all of the driving. Hope you and DH enjoyed your holiday. And have fun at gss birthday party. Like the sound of his present.
> 
> ...


Hi dear, good to be back! I think we have decided that holidays are over-rated!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like I missed Saxy and Pearlie, oops hello anyway. xx

How is everyone this afternoon. xx[/quote]

Hi dear, good to be back! I think we have decided that holidays are over-rated!!![/quote]

Glad you are home. I know what you mean, nothing quite as nice as your own bed. How are your eyes after the drive home?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Looks like I missed Saxy and Pearlie, oops hello anyway. xx
> 
> How is everyone this afternoon. xx


Hi dear, good to be back! I think we have decided that holidays are over-rated!!![/quote]

Glad you are home. I know what you mean, nothing quite as nice as your own bed. How are your eyes after the drive home?[/quote]

They are fine thanks, don't know what caused the dry/soreness on the way down but we have both been a bit sneezy! It wasn't just the bed, sadly, it was the weather, the sofas (ouch!) the parking, the drive etc., etc.,! We have stayed in this apartment on and off for about 30 years but unfortunately it needs some refurbishing now, as do we!!! Was just having a look at seaview apartments on the South coast for next year!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I missed Saxy and Pearlie, oops hello anyway. xx
> ...


Glad you are home. I know what you mean, nothing quite as nice as your own bed. How are your eyes after the drive home?[/quote]

They are fine thanks, don't know what caused the dry/soreness on the way down but we have both been a bit sneezy! It wasn't just the bed, sadly, it was the weather, the sofas (ouch!) the parking, the drive etc., etc.,! We have stayed in this apartment on and off for about 30 years but unfortunately it needs some refurbishing now, as do we!!! Was just having a look at seaview apartments on the South coast for next year!!![/quote]

Sorry it wasn't as comfortable as it should be. I like the south coast ad the New Forest and neither take hours to get there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to get my dancing shoes on and watch Strictly. Laters xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all  

Did anyone notice the newest topics at the top of the page is at 1000 ? 

Thats alot of topics  
Hiya Londy welcome back love your avatar


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well, I'm off to a birthday party soon. GD no 8 is 2 today. Baby brother/sister due in 6 days! Hope DD doesn't get overexcited! I shall remember to take Linky's beautiful blanket and hat over with me for no 9.


Aww yay ! But i only made the hat Binky made the blankie 

Hope they love them though 

Hope you have a wonderful time .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good afternoon from a fairly chilly Texas. I'm about to move and have a bit of lunch. Drama with mom laste evening lead to a not very good night's sleep and then a voice from the past called this morning and we talked well over an hour. Now it is time for me to accomplish something before we go to GD's basketball game. 

Londy, glad you are back where you belong. I'm trying to decide if a holiday is worth the effort for the week mom is gone. I'm beginning to think just a couple little day trips and some catch-up on projects would be just as reawarding, especially if we have cooler weather... Maybe a change of pace for you next year would be a good thing and the foul weather would not know where to look for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly... it often takes me 3 or 4 starts before i really get into a new pattern. I have a scarf I have started several times... I have no idea why that particular pattern is giving me fits. I was going to run into GNC for the celery seed tablets yesterday when i took mom to Kroger's... Imagine my surprise to find the store has been vacated. I *could* have gone to the one in the mall in the morning.... Oh well.... Next time I am buy a store.... I wonder if Sprouts or Central Market might have it....They do carry a lot of suppliments.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GS --- looks like you have figured out how to work your new phone..... but not able to work the loo facilities at the hotel....... Don't wear yourself out with the dancing....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Linky.... Bad girl!!!! I know exactly how you feel with the Dr. but we do have to put on big girl panties every once in awhile and do the right thing. I hate that you are waiting that long and the Dr. is going to think it is not as serious since you didn't go in right away.... Do you have a sling to remind you not to move it? Just wait till GS finds out... She will be lamping you for sure should you all meet up in FL..... 

How very sweet of you and Binky to send something to the new Saxy grand....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good afternoon from a fairly chilly Texas. I'm about to move and have a bit of lunch. Drama with mom laste evening lead to a not very good night's sleep and then a voice from the past called this morning and we talked well over an hour. Now it is time for me to accomplish something before we go to GD's basketball game.
> 
> Londy, glad you are back where you belong. I'm trying to decide if a holiday is worth the effort for the week mom is gone. I'm beginning to think just a couple little day trips and some catch-up on projects would be just as reawarding, especially if we have cooler weather... Maybe a change of pace for you next year would be a good thing and the foul weather would not know where to look for you.


Hi Jynx. The idea of a couple of trips out sound equally relaxing to me...go for it. How long is it now before your Mom goes away?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Linky.... Bad girl!!!! I know exactly how you feel with the Dr. but we do have to put on big girl panties every once in awhile and do the right thing. I hate that you are waiting that long and the Dr. is going to think it is not as serious since you didn't go in right away.... Do you have a sling to remind you not to move it? Just wait till GS finds out... She will be lamping you for sure should you all meet up in FL.....
> 
> How very sweet of you and Binky to send something to the new Saxy grand....


Did we ever send you the needle stoppers that we sent everyone else ? If you would like to try them we can send some on to you too 

I know i am being bad and i know that i have put my head in the sand so to speak , but i am tired ... nearly 6 yrs. of this is wering on a person ... surgery after surgery , pain , pain , and pain.... i just want this weekend with my favorite cousin before i have to go back into it all 

Its only the half of everything going on at the moment but we wont go into all that ..

dd has bronchitis and pleurisy :| She is doing fine on meds and still raring to go with me tomorrow too ... 
I promise to call my GP as soon as i get back and then i will call the bone doc  
Cross my heart 

Lisa and i have been coming up with all kinds of stuff we would want to do with you and purly and Nitzi if you all come here next year  
We have found some pretty neat stuff to show you and to do  
I hope it happens it will be such a blast just getting to see you in person 
We will have to do like the rest of the Tena's and skype the others while your here 

That is if all of you are able to make it happen , i understand 100% if it doesnt :|

Ok ... gonna go work on ds's scarf , i am determined to finish this thing asap and i am halfway there ... the k2p2 gets monotonous lol 
Lots of love and hugs everyone  
XOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good afternoon from a fairly chilly Texas. I'm about to move and have a bit of lunch. Drama with mom laste evening lead to a not very good night's sleep and then a voice from the past called this morning and we talked well over an hour. Now it is time for me to accomplish something before we go to GD's basketball game.
> 
> Londy, glad you are back where you belong. I'm trying to decide if a holiday is worth the effort for the week mom is gone. I'm beginning to think just a couple little day trips and some catch-up on projects would be just as reawarding, especially if we have cooler weather... Maybe a change of pace for you next year would be a good thing and the foul weather would not know where to look for you.


I think a week of sleeping in and just doing what you want at home sounds awesome , but if you really want to get out and about and away , i hope you have a good time either way


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had a phone call from gs in France today. He sounds good and is anxiously waiting for his new little brother to be born next month. How is everyone this evening?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

good evening. hope everyone is good. have been knitting fingerless gloves especially for playground duty...fingers are free to help fasten coats... will post pictures when finished


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> good evening. hope everyone is good. have been knitting fingerless gloves especially for playground duty...fingers are free to help fasten coats... will post pictures when finished


Hi Rebecca, Sounds like your knitting needles have been busy. What have you made the fingerless gloves in 4 ply or DK? How are you today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > good evening. hope everyone is good. have been knitting fingerless gloves especially for playground duty...fingers are free to help fasten coats... will post pictures when finished
> ...


Hi. I am just trying to find the ball band to see the answer...DK.

I am alright...just trying to up my iron intake...I think it's getting ery low...need to get to the docs for a test :?

How are you? Not long now till you get your injections...I bet you can hardly wait.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. I am just trying to find the ball band to see the answer...DK.

I am alright...just trying to up my iron intake...I think it's getting ery low...need to get to the docs for a test :?

How are you? Not long now till you get your injections...I bet you can hardly wait.[/quote]

DK will make nice warm gloves - what colour - green?

Hope you are eating plenty of green veggies. Don't leave getting it checked you may need some iron suppliments, in the mean time I prescribe gallons of red wine!
I see the doctor next week for the results of my hip xray and then I'll be starting that as well as my neck. Just hope that the injections work and I can get some relief. Basically I'm falling apart. :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Love green vegetables. Started to have a glass of Guiness each night, dark chocolate, dried fruit all washed down with a glass of orange juice or accompanied with kiwi fruit...need the vit c to help the iron absorbe.

I hope the all the treatments are successful. We can't have you falling apart.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Love green vegetables. Started to have a glass of Guiness each night, dark chocolate, dried fruit all washed down with a glass of orange juice or accompanied with kiwi fruit...need the vit c to help the iron absorbe.
> 
> I hope the all the treatments are successful. We can't have you falling apart.


Sounds as if you are eating all the right things. I'm just going to make a hot chocolate and take it up to bed as DD and family are coming for lunch tomorrow. Give my love to Marshmallow. Night night. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Love green vegetables. Started to have a glass of Guiness each night, dark chocolate, dried fruit all washed down with a glass of orange juice or accompanied with kiwi fruit...need the vit c to help the iron absorbe.
> ...


Have a lovely time with the family tomorrow. Lots of love xxx
I'm off to bed now...have already had that last drink.

Thanks for the up-dates on Susan.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have a lovely time with the family tomorrow. Lots of love xxx
I'm off to bed now...have already had that last drink.

Thanks for the up-dates on Susan.[/quote]

Thanks. I bet Susan will be tired when she comes home. Night night xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Have a lovely time with the family tomorrow. Lots of love xxx
> I'm off to bed now...have already had that last drink.
> 
> Thanks for the up-dates on Susan.


Thanks. I bet Susan will be tired when she comes home. Night night xx[/quote]

Yes I agree.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have a lovely evening /night everyone. Love to all. Purly


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well dd cancelled on me :| So i guess i am not going to the country after all  

Jeez


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello from a chilly and rainey Pa. Rained off and on all night. Going to start laundry in a few moments. Just finished skyping with son in So. Korea. Off to a busy start today.
> 
> Saxy, you lucky lady, extra bottles of wine. Enjoy!!!!Just don't drink too much at one time, I hear it causes loopiness. LOL
> 
> ...


Hi Purly it was all kinds of hot sauces and barbecue sauces it was really good and fun, it was at jungle Jim's in ohio

Guess what else I found at jungle Jim's....Tim Tam's can't wait to try them with coffee....I already had one duh....I had to try them...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well dd cancelled on me :| So i guess i am not going to the country after all
> 
> Jeez


I am so sorry she cancelled on you, but you need to rest :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well dd cancelled on me :| So i guess i am not going to the country after all
> 
> Jeez


So sorry... I'm guessing the bronchitis and pleuresy just caught up with her.... I know you are having chilly weather just like we are... Still, I know you are disappointed and have put the Dr. off with no reward... 
I hope you and DH made it to Hobby lobby so you can drowned your sorrows in yarn...... or some fun thing.

No, you did not sent needle stoppers..... not that you should have... Is there a special kind you found that you are liking?

I think it would be loads of fun to get some of us yankees together for a visit. I'm directionally challenged to the max so can't drive on my own like Purly..... but I can get to an airport.... I can also talk DH in to a road trip just about any time......

Must get off to bed now. It is after 1 and I was up most of the night. Had a few issues with mom yesterday and so i could not stay asleep with worrying. tonight, it is cold and i am tired. that should make for a good combo.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lifeline.... That iron can be hard to get. I do dried apricots as a snack when I'm running low..... 

Fingerless gloves sound like a must with all the buttons, shoelacves, mittens etc. that you have to deal with on a daily basis. Besides, they are great for knitting on a chilly day. 

Mom should be leaving next Thursday... not the original planm, but that is OK. which reminds me, i need to cancel her next 2 hair appointments. We will definitely stay around that evening and Friday beacuse of games and homecoming. The dance is on Sat. night, but we won't be involved with that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well , I started anothe skull hat this evening and had it almost done when I lrealized that i had started the skulls on the purl side of the hat instead of the stockinette... Must have twisted the whole thing on the needles without noticing... so I have pulled all the awy back to ribbing and redone.... I'll jsut have the crown to do tomorrow. if I can find the camera cord, I'll post a couple of pictures.

Eyes closing... Night all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for triple post. Computer slow so I pressed again...and again.
> ...


and of course I meant only on P!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm off to a birthday party soon. GD no 8 is 2 today. Baby brother/sister due in 6 days! Hope DD doesn't get overexcited! I shall remember to take Linky's beautiful blanket and hat over with me for no 9.
> ...


Both Mum and her Mum (my dh's ex) loved the blanket. She's going to take it to hospital when she goes into labour, so baby can come home in it. She loved the hat as well. And her Mum is an avid knitter, so high praise!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

well, it's another beautiful day, but I must have a bath before I do anything else. Concert this afternoon, followed by the Symphony Society's A.G.M. Actually can't wait for the evening: my cape is calling.

Hope all my lovely KP friends are well today with fewer than usual aches and pains. Love you all. xoxoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good afternoon from a fairly chilly Texas. I'm about to move and have a bit of lunch. Drama with mom laste evening lead to a not very good night's sleep and then a voice from the past called this morning and we talked well over an hour. Now it is time for me to accomplish something before we go to GD's basketball game.
> 
> Londy, glad you are back where you belong. I'm trying to decide if a holiday is worth the effort for the week mom is gone. I'm beginning to think just a couple little day trips and some catch-up on projects would be just as reawarding, especially if we have cooler weather... Maybe a change of pace for you next year would be a good thing and the foul weather would not know where to look for you.


Haha, good idea! I think the trouble is that as we get a little older and maybe don't travel as often, we get used to our home comforts and nothing else is quite good enough! I think maybe Susan has the right idea - take your home with you!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well, it's another beautiful day, but I must have a bath before I do anything else. Concert this afternoon, followed by the Symphony Society's A.G.M. Actually can't wait for the evening: my cape is calling.
> 
> Hope all my lovely KP friends are well today with fewer than usual aches and pains. Love you all. xoxoxox


Hi Saxy!!! Not aching today, thanks, entirely due to being back on my own furniture!! :roll: :roll: :roll: Think we'll roll on down to Worthing next time, do you know of any seafront, lift-or-no-stairs, with a parking space, luxury apartments down there?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > well, it's another beautiful day, but I must have a bath before I do anything else. Concert this afternoon, followed by the Symphony Society's A.G.M. Actually can't wait for the evening: my cape is calling.
> ...


Not off the top of my head. I guess the answer is to check online, then go and look. That might be fun, but very tempting if DH had one of his really annoying days!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from a chilly and rainey Pa. Rained off and on all night. Going to start laundry in a few moments. Just finished skyping with son in So. Korea. Off to a busy start today.
> ...


You didn't happen to find any chilli Tim Tams, did you - They are my favourite ..... But I can't get them anymore, I am searching for them & don't know if they stopped making them :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Have now caught up, & everyone is about their daily activities, so I might try & do some knitting (didn't sleep last night, cos I had a wrong drink at the wrong time :-( :roll: ) ....... or I will watch a recorded show and go to bed :idea:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have now caught up, & everyone is about their daily activities, so I might try & do some knitting (didn't sleep last night, cos I had a wrong drink at the wrong time :-( :roll: ) ....... or I will watch a recorded show and go to bed :idea:


I was online, but writing an important email. I just keep popping in now and then to keep up. TV and bed sounds good to me, and it's only noon here!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Mornng everyone. Slept in till 8:15 am and slept great all night. So unusual for me any more. Feels pretty good this am. Has rained and is chilly, furnace kicked on. Worked on my cowl last night. Wish I hadn't done the lacy part of this thing, I had trouble with it again. I however did what Purple did and jerry rigged it together. I am still working on it. If in a few more rows I don't like it, I will frog the entire thing and try to make a different cowl if the yarn will hold together.NUTS!!!!!!!

Xiang sorry you drank a cup of something at the wrong time and are unable to sleep. Hate when that happens. Hope you can dose off for a little while.

Linky so sorry your DD cancelled on you, but she is ill also, so perhaps it worked out for best in the end, even though you are disappointed.Rest and put your feet up today dear and perhaps work on a project.

Binky happy you enjoyed the chile fest. You were lucky to find some tim tams. I have yet to taste one, but will look for them at the world store in Florida. They sound great, except I don't think I would like the chile flavored ones like Judi.

Londy, it does get harder to leave home the older we get. We do temd to like our routines and things and creature comforts. GS is lucky she can use her caravan, stocked with all the things she and her DH love best. Hope her feet aren't too sore from all her dancing today.

Saxy enjoy your day out and about with family or friends. It sounds like a wonderful way to spend the day. Enjoy the music.

Jynx hope we can meet up in Indiana with the girls and Nitzi next year. Hope your day is good. Why did Mom's date for visiting get changed. Glad it didn't upset any plans. You and DH should tell folks you are going on adventure, turn off cell phones then stay home and do fun things with yourselves when your Mom is on her vacation.

Purple have a lovely day with your family. Are you going to cook a lage dinner or a light lunch. Be careful of hip and shoulder. Don't over do.

Going to SIL's for dinner and to visit for awhile today. Hope everyone on or off has a wonderful day and know you are loved and valued as the greatest of friends. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It was very autumnal this morning with a mist hanging over the trees and quite chilly. But the sun came out and it is now a beuatiful day.
The family came for Sunday lunch and to collect their tropicl fish, whihc now means that we completely have our house back.
LM was wearing her new surprise jacket which she loves and GS was 'amazing' us with some magic tricks.
I am now collapsed in my chair having a cup of coffee.
How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

. Worked on my cowl last night. Wish I hadn't done the lacy part of this thing, I had trouble with it again. I however did what Purple did and jerry rigged it together. I am still working on it. If in a few more rows I don't like it, I will frog the entire thing and try to make a different cowl if the yarn will hold together.NUTS!!!!!!

Purple have a lovely day with your family. Are you going to cook a lage dinner or a light lunch. Be careful of hip and shoulder. Don't over do.


Hi Pearlie, Hope you got your cowl sorted out withouth having to resorting to ripping it.

Did roast beef and yorkshire puddings for lunch. Just clagged everything in the oven. We had to eat round the kitchen table as SIL had taken over the dining room to sort out the tropical fish!

xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Mornng everyone. Slept in till 8:15 am and slept great all night. So unusual for me any more. Feels pretty good this am. Has rained and is chilly, furnace kicked on. Worked on my cowl last night. Wish I hadn't done the lacy part of this thing, I had trouble with it again. I however did what Purple did and jerry rigged it together. I am still working on it. If in a few more rows I don't like it, I will frog the entire thing and try to make a different cowl if the yarn will hold together.NUTS!!!!!!!
> 
> Xiang sorry you drank a cup of something at the wrong time and are unable to sleep. Hate when that happens. Hope you can dose off for a little while.
> 
> ...


Oh you TOO, my lovely!!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Londy, I'm getting on with my wingspan. Going to have to knit fast as I'm running out of yarn!

I now have a looooooooooooooooong list of things to look for at Ally Pally.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Iam off to do some knitting and will pop back later. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey.

Susan has text me she is home safely but very tired so will not be here this evening and sends you her love. Hopefully she will surface at some point tomorrow.

I'm going to get on with my wingspan. Maybe catch you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Quiet night here, everybody busy and Susan is asleep. I'm off to bed now. Have a good day/afternoon/evening/night everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, just got home from dinner at SIL and BIL's. Dinner was fab as usual.Roast pork with Thyme and garlic, carrots and garden onions,parmesan noodles, green beans with almonds, corn bread, baked apples with raisins and pickle and olive plate. She is also trying to clean out her refrigerator and freezer, before leaving for their home in Florida. Stuffed to the gills as we say.

GS glad to hear you are home safe and sound from weekend get away. Hope you had a awesome time. Rest up tomorrow.

Purple good luck with your wingspan. Hope it goes smoothly for you.

Londy and Saxy hope both of you lovely ladies had a great day.

Miss all you dear friends when we are away and busy. Hello to those not on today and good wishes for a good next week sent your way.

Off now to try to tackle this cowl. Don't get how something that should be so simple is taking me to the dry cleaners. LOL Nitey nite to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I didn't notice I will have to check next time we are there


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly... Love a good port roadt. mom always did a pork roast anda beef roast together because she thought the mixed drippings made the best gravy.. I can't remember the last time I had a baked apple and I love them.... with those little cinnamon red hots in them too.

Well, I got up to get the camer a to post a couple pictures, but DH handed me my dinner.... Guess I'd better eat!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello all been really busy today had to go grocery shopping took me four hours and I have decided that I do not like to grocery shop at all, I have the little one today and I made spaghetti for dinner, but I feel like I am getting a cold everything aches...bummer.....I am going to try to convince the little one that she is tired and ready for bed 

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all been really busy today had to go grocery shopping took me four hours and I have decided that I do not like to grocery shop at all, I have the little one today and I made spaghetti for dinner, but I feel like I am getting a cold everything aches...bummer.....I am going to try to convince the little one that she is tired and ready for bed
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Hope you had some good luck on that one :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. The rain is coming down in stair rods. I've just had some lovely news SILs brother and wife had a little girl last night and everythng is fine.
How is everyon today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Last night I started the 5th span of my wing span and the third one is bigger than the rest. On looking closely I seem to have done something strange half way through so I guess there is going to be some ripping today. Oh well as Xiang says I'll just be getting more practice. Yes it is an easy pattern probably so easy that I thought I knew it all!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Last night I started the 5th span of my wing span and the third one is bigger than the rest. On looking closely I seem to have done something strange half way through so I guess there is going to be some ripping today. Oh well as Xiang says I'll just be getting more practice. Yes it is an easy pattern probably so easy that I thought I knew it all!


Hello Purple, good to see you are getting lots of practice :-D :-D


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning. It is so dark out I can't tell if it rained or not but furnace is running so must be chilly. Up with the birds today as DH has an early doctor appt. Then need to buy some small plastic tubs for all my knitting stuff I am taking with me to Florida. This of course after I filled the large tubs.LOL

Purple, practice does make perfect they say, but there are times I would like to be perfect without the practice. If for no other reason than to feel good about no booboos. So you must do some ripping on your shawl dear.

Binky sorry you are feeling under the weather. Hope you aren't getting a cold, but this is the perfect weather for it though. Hope the little one feel asleep for you, but doubt that happened. Try to rest and keep up with your fluids and stay in.

Hi Xiang, are you settling in for the evening?????How you doin???Tell Smiley I said hi if you chat with her. Did you get your DH socks finished yet??

Hello Jynx how are things going for you dear??Nothing much here except for cleaning, packing and last of doctor appts. as usual.

Well I am off to get ready for one very busy day. Hope to chat with everyone later. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning. It is so dark out I can't tell if it rained or not but furnace is running so must be chilly. Up with the birds today as DH has an early doctor appt. Then need to buy some small plastic tubs for all my knitting stuff I am taking with me to Florida. This of course after I filled the large tubs.LOL
> 
> Purple, practice does make perfect they say, but there are times I would like to be perfect without the practice. If for no other reason than to feel good about no booboos. So you must do some ripping on your shawl dear.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, DH's socks have taken a back seat for the moment - I am knitting these with a very firm tension, so that they don't fall down, or come off with his boots. I have started on my Vintage Cardigan (from "White Lies Design), and so far it is going very easily, cos I haven't got to any lace bits :lol: :lol:

I did go to bed, but I am very hot & now DH & both dogs are sleeping & I am wide awake - par for the course really & this is after taking all my meds with an additional one, which is supposed to make it easier for me to fall asleep & stay that way :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have just wound my 3rd skein of the yarn for Vintage Cardigan, and I think, once I have finished & posted a pic, some (or all) of you might find something about it a little surprising ...... Hehehehe

Now I am going to watch one or 2 episodes of "Call the Midwife" and do some knitting ..... Night all . Enjoy the activities of your day, what ever they may be xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

HELLO...................It's me! back, shattered and sore. hahaha... I got out of my bed at 12.30am...so I'm just waking up. hahahah...have read up the last 10 pages so I think I'm on target with our happenings.....How are you? Hi, purley and judi.. I missed you all and my own bed (and toilet). It's lovely not to have to pull my bosom in tight so as I bcsn get passed the open toilet door. I've never seen anything like it. And us? we are or were, in the executive suites hahaha..Food dantastic and lovely staff. Noisy neighbours. A young family was next to us and at 3 am. they started talking but didn't know how to talk quietly!!. Well I'd only been in bed an hour or so... BP woulkdn't let me lamp them incase we got locked out...The duet that was singing on the Saturday night, were terrible. She was as rough as a "blind cobblers thumb".... Keot singing a couple of songs then giving her inhalor whatfor....God they /were rough....Anyway hello I'm back, not stitch and bitching. I couldn't stand that today!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

cold and damp here. That light pervasive type of rain that seems to seep into the bones but doesn't merit an umbrella.
Went to collect my prescription and was aksed to use the machine to measure my blood pressure. Haven't used it before and I don't think I put my arm in far enough. It said I was 146 over 96. I passed the slip to the receptionist and she said it's too high so I have to go back in a few days time and do it again. Do we employ nurses on reception now? Better take things easy today I guess.
I do try not to unpick my cape, as the wool sticks together and is hard to pull apart once knitted. So I unpick a few stitches back to the row I went wrong on. And Lord help anyone who talks to me when I'm doing it! I've had to do it three times now - once I went back five rows, and was thinking I might get lost and have to rip the whole thing. But I worked it out eventually. I'm 5/8ths of the way through the lace patterns. The lower ruffle and neck look easy, so it won't be long. I doubt it will be done by Edinburgh though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> HELLO...................It's me! back, shattered and sore. hahaha... I got out of my bed at 12.30am...so I'm just waking up. hahahah...have read up the last 10 pages so I think I'm on target with our happenings.....How are you? Hi, purley and judi.. I missed you all and my own bed (and toilet). It's lovely not to have to pull my bosom in tight so as I bcsn get passed the open toilet door. I've never seen anything like it. And us? we are or were, in the executive suites hahaha..Food dantastic and lovely staff. Noisy neighbours. A young family was next to us and at 3 am. they started talking but didn't know how to talk quietly!!. Well I'd only been in bed an hour or so... BP woulkdn't let me lamp them incase we got locked out...The duet that was singing on the Saturday night, were terrible. She was as rough as a "blind cobblers thumb".... Keot singing a couple of songs then giving her inhalor whatfor....God they /were rough....Anyway hello I'm back, not stitch and bitching. I couldn't stand that today!!!!


Welcome back. I guess you feel like Londy. Holidays aren't worth the trouble! Except with the Tenas of course!!!! Nearly time for Edinburgh.Whoops, sorry, did that get your tummy?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

😀


grandma susan said:


> HELLO...................It's me! back, shattered and sore. hahaha... I got out of my bed at 12.30am...so I'm just waking up. hahahah...have read up the last 10 pages so I think I'm on target with our happenings.....How are you? Hi, purley and judi.. I missed you all and my own bed (and toilet). It's lovely not to have to pull my bosom in tight so as I bcsn get passed the open toilet door. I've never seen anything like it. And us? we are or were, in the executive suites hahaha..Food dantastic and lovely staff. Noisy neighbours. A young family was next to us and at 3 am. they started talking but didn't know how to talk quietly!!. Well I'd only been in bed an hour or so... BP woulkdn't let me lamp them incase we got locked out...The duet that was singing on the Saturday night, were terrible. She was as rough as a "blind cobblers thumb".... Keot singing a couple of songs then giving her inhalor whatfor....God they /were rough....Anyway hello I'm back, not stitch and bitching. I couldn't stand that today!!!!


Hello Susan, welcolm back - you were missed. I have been to bed and am now back, cos I am too hot to be able to sleep


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Saxy and goodbye love...I shall have to make a start, but I can get on later.........The weather's nice here today, that makes a change. See you all later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye Judi. We'll talk later. I'll give DH thet app when I get round to it....xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > HELLO...................It's me! back, shattered and sore. hahaha... I got out of my bed at 12.30am...so I'm just waking up. hahahah...have read up the last 10 pages so I think I'm on target with our happenings.....How are you? Hi, purley and judi.. I missed you all and my own bed (and toilet). It's lovely not to have to pull my bosom in tight so as I bcsn get passed the open toilet door. I've never seen anything like it. And us? we are or were, in the executive suites hahaha..Food dantastic and lovely staff. Noisy neighbours. A young family was next to us and at 3 am. they started talking but didn't know how to talk quietly!!. Well I'd only been in bed an hour or so... BP woulkdn't let me lamp them incase we got locked out...The duet that was singing on the Saturday night, were terrible. She was as rough as a "blind cobblers thumb".... Keot singing a couple of songs then giving her inhalor whatfor....God they /were rough....Anyway hello I'm back, not stitch and bitching. I couldn't stand that today!!!!
> ...


Hello Saxy, how are you ..... Back to being busy again :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Bye Judi. We'll talk later. I'll give DH thet app when I get round to it....xxxx


Bye Susan & Saxy, I am going to knit & watch"Call The Midwife" season 2, now xoxo

Well, maybe not as there only seems to be one season - so far :-( :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I'm afraid so. I'm currently busy rescuing the local Royal British Legion BRanch. The chairman 'flipped' and told HQ he was closing the branch. Over my dead body!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. Been for a swim and done some shopping.
Glad to see Susan is back with us - I missed you xxxxxx
Pearlie, Why don't you have two different stashes of yarn for each house then you wouldn't have to keep moving it backward and forward :thumbup: 
Saxy, can't wait to see your cape. Don't know how you have the patience to do it.
I'm just about to have a ripping time with my wingspan. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:09 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). I think we had frost last night and we're going to have frost again tonight. The trees are starting to lose their coloured leaves. If we get a strong wind, they'll all be bare. It's currently sleeting out. Purly will know this one, the rain that comes down thick and icy but melts when it hits the ground.
I woke up cold in the night and had to dig out a blanket. Now I need to go find a warm coat. I'm using my alpaca coat at the moment which is nice and toasty, but not much good in wind.
I started another project yesterday, just 'cause I was bored. I won't count how many that is on the needles, but I did have a hard time finding needles the right size that weren't already in use !!!!!
It's Canadian Thanksgiving. My brother in law made a beautiful huge turkey. He does the cooking, my sister can only cook in the microwave. One time when she was cooking weiners, she burned them and flooded the kitchen at the same time. She is also best left away from sharp things. She has gotten more stitches than anyone else in the family. Good thing BIL likes cooking. 
This was their first turkey in two years. With his two jobs and her 12 hour a day job, they have been missing Thanksgiving. So BIL was eager to cook one.
My brother, SIL and neice didn't make it. They were winterizing their cottage and didn't make it back in time.
How's everyone?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. Been for a swim and done some shopping.
> Glad to see Susan is back with us - I missed you xxxxxx
> Pearlie, Why don't you have two different stashes of yarn for each house then you wouldn't have to keep moving it backward and forward :thumbup:
> Saxy, can't wait to see your cape. Don't know how you have the patience to do it.
> I'm just about to have a ripping time with my wingspan. xxx


I've got some yarn downstairs for a wingspan, but have never started it. Ah, what's one more WIP. Need to go look for needles now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Does he have the right to do that? I would have thought direction to close the branch would come from the top down, not the other way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all been really busy today had to go grocery shopping took me four hours and I have decided that I do not like to grocery shop at all, I have the little one today and I made spaghetti for dinner, but I feel like I am getting a cold everything aches...bummer.....I am going to try to convince the little one that she is tired and ready for bed
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


We've got Grocery Gateway up here, where you order your groceries online and they deliver to your door? Do you have something like that?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. Been for a swim and done some shopping.
> Glad to see Susan is back with us - I missed you xxxxxx
> Pearlie, Why don't you have two different stashes of yarn for each house then you wouldn't have to keep moving it backward and forward :thumbup:
> Saxy, can't wait to see your cape. Don't know how you have the patience to do it.
> I'm just about to have a ripping time with my wingspan. xxx


I wondered the same thing , but then i thought as soon as i did something like that if it were me , i would want or need whichever yarns i didn't have in the place i was at the moment .....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning. It is so dark out I can't tell if it rained or not but furnace is running so must be chilly. Up with the birds today as DH has an early doctor appt. Then need to buy some small plastic tubs for all my knitting stuff I am taking with me to Florida. This of course after I filled the large tubs.LOL
> 
> Purple, practice does make perfect they say, but there are times I would like to be perfect without the practice. If for no other reason than to feel good about no booboos. So you must do some ripping on your shawl dear.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how fast time has gone. I hear this winter is going to be a typical winter with lots of snow and cold, unlike the last 3 winters that weren't much to deal with.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. Been for a swim and done some shopping.
> ...


And I'd end up buying more yarn of the same kind, even though I knew that I had that yarn up north, when I decided I wanted to start a particular project.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:09 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). I think we had frost last night and we're going to have frost again tonight. The trees are starting to lose their coloured leaves. If we get a strong wind, they'll all be bare. It's currently sleeting out. Purly will know this one, the rain that comes down thick and icy but melts when it hits the ground.
> I woke up cold in the night and had to dig out a blanket. Now I need to go find a warm coat. I'm using my alpaca coat at the moment which is nice and toasty, but not much good in wind.
> I started another project yesterday, just 'cause I was bored. I won't count how many that is on the needles, but I did have a hard time finding needles the right size that weren't already in use !!!!!
> It's Canadian Thanksgiving. My brother in law made a beautiful huge turkey. He does the cooking, my sister can only cook in the microwave. One time when she was cooking weiners, she burned them and flooded the kitchen at the same time. She is also best left away from sharp things. She has gotten more stitches than anyone else in the family. Good thing BIL likes cooking.
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving Nitzi  Hope the turkey is yummy


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hi Link


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's amazing how fast time has gone. I hear this winter is going to be a typical winter with lots of snow and cold, unlike the last 3 winters that weren't much to deal with.


I have heard that it is going to be a cold and snowy one this year here too :|

Lisa loves the snow , i could totally do without it ... all the cold and slush and cold and wet shoes and cold .... blecht!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Link


Hiya Nitzi


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Of course this could be an excuse to buy everything in duplicate ...muahahahahahaa!!!   :twisted:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:09 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). I think we had frost last night and we're going to have frost again tonight. The trees are starting to lose their coloured leaves. If we get a strong wind, they'll all be bare. It's currently sleeting out. Purly will know this one, the rain that comes down thick and icy but melts when it hits the ground.
> ...


Thanks it was. BIL had covered the turkey with a package of bacon. The turkey was nice and moist and the gravy was the best I'd ever had


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hiya Purple


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how fast time has gone. I hear this winter is going to be a typical winter with lots of snow and cold, unlike the last 3 winters that weren't much to deal with.
> ...


I don't mind the snow, if I don't have to go to work in it. It can snow and be wintry all it wants on the weekends only.!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Its not so bad since i dont have to go to work anymore true , still could do without it , or .... let it snow Christmas eve and be gone Christmas night


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I used to do that, but now that I have my yarn inventory app. I can find everything in a fraction of the time, except for the WIPs. I need an app just for them, they're getting out of hand. :shock:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I am trying to get all these little WIP's i have going finished off so i can focus on stuff i just "want" to do ... there are a couple of laid back projects i want to get on with lol .. but i have so many like you that i sometimes cant even find enough needles for them all .. i have even borrowed needles from Lisa !!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I just hope we don't get snowed in for a week. That has happened before. The boss gets annoyed that I live so far from work. I could always hop on the train and go in that way. It costs A LOT more and I would arrive late, but I'd get there.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I've gotten my new shelves up and my yarn stash on it and organized and can find things easily now too  And it looks pretty too


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon Nitzi and Angela. How are you both today?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


That happened to me once too and it was the week before Christmas ... ooooo was my boss not happy , couldn't be helped though , there was no train and no roads open so no way to get there .... :| It was kind of great though LOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I used to do that, but now that I have my yarn inventory app. I can find everything in a fraction of the time, except for the WIPs. I need an app just for them, they're getting out of hand. :shock:[/quote]

You sound way too organized. Mine are just in my workroom = somewhere!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I want to get a bamboo interchangeable set, but I'm being good and waiting until I have the money. I have too many large projects at the moment that are taking too long. (and getting boring) :roll:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon Nitzi and Angela. How are you both today?


Hiya Purple , i am just laying around being lazy  
DH is off today for a change , they have been training a new guy and he has worked his day off the last few weeks :| so i am enjoying his company  
well ... he is snoring right now ... sleeping in haha but still nice to have him home


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I'd love to be able to do that, but the basement got all the extras when we did the renovations to the house and the extras didn't all move back where they were supposed to go. And I don't want to throw them out, but our sheds will only hold so much.
It would be so nice to be able to see all the yarn and touch it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I got the harmony set and it is lovely ... and i still dont have enough needles haha


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I used to do that, but now that I have my yarn inventory app. I can find everything in a fraction of the time, except for the WIPs. I need an app just for them, they're getting out of hand. :shock:


You sound way too organized. Mine are just in my workroom = somewhere![/quote]

Mine are in the shed, downstairs and in the family room. But my app tells me which ones are in which place, so I only have to dig once.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I buy too much sometimes too but i dont have that kind of stash lol ... all of it fits in the sewing room (for now) lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lisa, Enjoy the peace and quiet with DH asleep mine is having a long conversation with himself (he thinks I'm listening, but I'm not)


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

brb gotta put the doggie out


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


If I had a sewing room mine would fit on shelves in one room, now, how can I convince someone to move out so I can renovate their bedroom he he :twisted:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Lisa, Enjoy the peace and quiet with DH asleep mine is having a long conversation with himself (he thinks I'm listening, but I'm not)


My mum does that. I think she thinks she talking to me, but it's the TV talking. And she talks back.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lisa, Enjoy the peace and quiet with DH asleep mine is having a long conversation with himself (he thinks I'm listening, but I'm not)
> ...


Everyone does that to me haha , Mum included 

Dad will call out any name and say hey .. you know who you are .... lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


pick one and plant a stinky under their bed heeheeheehee ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

If I had a sewing room mine would fit on shelves in one room, now, how can I convince someone to move out so I can renovate their bedroom he he :twisted:[/quote]

There's an advert on tv where a couple paint their son's room a hideous colour to get him to move out. You could always try that.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Lisa, Enjoy the peace and quiet with DH asleep mine is having a long conversation with himself (he thinks I'm listening, but I'm not)


Um , do you mean me ? lol  
too late , he is up now and complained he couldnt get up to put the dog out because his back is hurting , of course as soon as i put him out he got up and went to the bathroom :|

I might just lamp his a*@ when he gets back


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:



> If I had a sewing room mine would fit on shelves in one room, now, how can I convince someone to move out so I can renovate their bedroom he he :twisted:


There's an advert on tv where a couple paint their son's room a hideous colour to get him to move out. You could always try that.[/quote]

If they had anywhere else to go, I might try.  For now, it'll just have to stay scattered and tubbed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just been looking at the wool I've got for the wingspan and I dont think there's enough so I'm going to sort through my stash tosee if I can find something else to go with it. Then I'm on school pick up today. Have a good day you two across the Pond.
Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lisa, Enjoy the peace and quiet with DH asleep mine is having a long conversation with himself (he thinks I'm listening, but I'm not)
> ...


I know that feeling :roll: Ok I'm off - bye - love you all. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Bye Purple  Have fun


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > If I had a sewing room mine would fit on shelves in one room, now, how can I convince someone to move out so I can renovate their bedroom he he :twisted:
> ...


If they had anywhere else to go, I might try.  For now, it'll just have to stay scattered and tubbed.[/quote]

I hear ya girl , sometimes they just gotta be home 
well looks like i am gonna have to take care of DH today . . i will catch up with ya'll later


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I have just been looking at the wool I've got for the wingspan and I dont think there's enough so I'm going to sort through my stash tosee if I can find something else to go with it. Then I'm on school pick up today. Have a good day you two across the Pond.
> Lots of love and hugs xxx


Hope you have enough. Have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I hear ya girl , sometimes they just gotta be home 
well looks like i am gonna have to take care of DH today . . i will catch up with ya'll later [/quote]

If you smother him with loving attention, does he ever have enough? Or will he be good after a massage?
You have a good day too, I should probably start doing something other than typing on this keyboard.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Poor guy his back is really bothering him  

Lots of love and hugs ya'll 
XOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


If you smother him with loving attention, does he ever have enough? Or will he be good after a massage?
You have a good day too, I should probably start doing something other than typing on this keyboard.[/quote]

He is whining more than me lol ... smother .... oh with attention hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:09 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). I think we had frost last night and we're going to have frost again tonight. The trees are starting to lose their coloured leaves. If we get a strong wind, they'll all be bare. It's currently sleeting out. Purly will know this one, the rain that comes down thick and icy but melts when it hits the ground.
> I woke up cold in the night and had to dig out a blanket. Now I need to go find a warm coat. I'm using my alpaca coat at the moment which is nice and toasty, but not much good in wind.
> I started another project yesterday, just 'cause I was bored. I won't count how many that is on the needles, but I did have a hard time finding needles the right size that weren't already in use !!!!!
> It's Canadian Thanksgiving. My brother in law made a beautiful huge turkey. He does the cooking, my sister can only cook in the microwave. One time when she was cooking weiners, she burned them and flooded the kitchen at the same time. She is also best left away from sharp things. She has gotten more stitches than anyone else in the family. Good thing BIL likes cooking.
> ...


Hapy thanksgiving. Have a great day. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon my friends, I have knitted all afternoon. I'm going to finish this aran for Iris this week...I'm onto the last sleeve. I'm intermittant because I'm making fish and chips....I've got stiff buttoxes with dancing. The floor mustn't have been springy enough!!. Anyway I'm going dancing tonight as well. Then I'm out for a birthday meal on Wednesday night. I haven't a clue who's birthday it is or who half of them are. BP just gets invited and told to take me!!!! Aw well.... I've lost 1lb (1) in a month....That's no good is it hahahah whats 1741b in english money?I bet it's big...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Tea is done and dusted and I've got my drink out up for tonight and my shoes packed. I'm stiff as a board, I think its with sitting on buses all day yesterday. The dancing will do me good.....I shall see if there is a thanksgiving card to send Nitz but I think I only have American.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

All Done..............


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I won't see you tonight but I will in the morning. I'm settling down to half an hours knitting with the news before I go dancing...Have a lovely night, but I want you to know that I'm missing all of you...xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan.... Glad you are home.... sore booty and all..... 

PV.... Sorry you are having Wingspan trouble.... I'm going to try and post a picture of mine so you can all tell me if it should be frogged and done over.

Well, pictures not as detailed as I had hoped I didn't wrap turns and not sure I like it. Have not blocked yet either. Noro sock yarn... The runs are long enough, I can't imagine socks out of it....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jynx, I love the wingspan. The colours are great... what more can I say, except WELL DONE.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan, it's great to see you back. It sounds like you had lots of fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PV congratulations on the birth of your new grand daughter. Hope Mum and baby are okay.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The weather sounds pretty horrid where Purley and Nitzy are. I expect that's it now for the winter. I hope the driving conditions are good for you Purley when you move off to Florida.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I won't see you tonight but I will in the morning. I'm settling down to half an hours knitting with the news before I go dancing...Have a lovely night, but I want you to know that I'm missing all of you...xxxxx


We are all so glad your home  
You are always missed


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan.... Glad you are home.... sore booty and all.....
> 
> PV.... Sorry you are having Wingspan trouble.... I'm going to try and post a picture of mine so you can all tell me if it should be frogged and done over.
> 
> Well, pictures not as detailed as I had hoped I didn't wrap turns and not sure I like it. Have not blocked yet either. Noro sock yarn... The runs are long enough, I can't imagine socks out of it....


That is just about the neatest thing ... the colors are really nice and the shape is just intriguing !!  awesome job


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jynx, The wingspan is lovely and I just love the colour mix. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a still wet Surrey. GKs all collected from school and fed. Little Madam was a right little madam tonight and Nanna had to tell her off. But by the time I left she was a little angel.

By the way thanks for the baby congratulations, but I'm not the grandma. Its's my son in laws brother who has had the baby. Still a lovely addition to the family. My son's baby is due in about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies, just got back from doctor's and all the errands. DH took me out for lunch and had a lovely time. He and I are great pals. Always have fun together. After doctor appt. went to lys and got another circular needle for a different cowl I am going to make. I do like making these things. They are just handy to travel with, don't take up much room. Will also start on scarfs as have some family members in cold weather requesting them.Also got 3 of the nicest containers for knitting tools and small cotton balls of yarn, plus they haad yarn on sale and I can't help myself, I bought 4 balls. I am an addict where yarn and tools for knitting are concerned. Hopeless!!!!

Purple I have a stash in Florida already, and I already had a stash here in Pa. Then I have the yarn that I have bought for projects I want to work on and will do alot of knitting in Florida as the Guild meets every Monday night there and have lots of knitting get togethers.Right at the moment I have a very large tub of yarn and 3 smaller tubs, plus a large carry all full that I am taking, plus my electric ball winder, the swifter, large box of beads etc, several carry bags, and my blocking wires.Then don't forget the knitting book I love. I can't be without some of these things. I'm terrible huh?????????Need my stuff with me that I will use. Can't help myself!!!!!!!!!!!

Nitzi I do so wish they had a market where I could order on line and they would deliver. I would absolutely use it. But we don't here or in Florida. We need to chat to see if you could go to Indiana with Jynx and me to meet up with Linky and Binky next october for their yarn fest. What a grat time we could all have. Check with one of the sisters on the exact dates, I don't remember. Also, HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!

GS so Happy you are home dear. Missed you big time. Glad you had fun, sorry for sore buttocks.

Xiang hope your new project goes well. Is this the one where you are waiting on the yarn to arrive.

Saxy how could one person decide to close down a branch for the British Military? Doesn't Generals or some one of that rank do these decisions. What are you going to do to keep it open dear. Please don't undertake too much for yourself. Don't want you over worked.Good luck on your cape.

Londy how are you dear. Are you working on any new projects???

Hey Lifeline, what you uo to???Hope work situation is under control and you are feeling better. Do you have an easy pattern for the half mittens or gloves. My son would like something like this for the bitter cold they get in winter in So. Korea. Not much snow but very cold. He rides his bike alot, so thought it might be a good idea. I thought I had a pattern for the mittens that you could expose fingers or pull a flap over them.Can't find it. Do you or any of the ladies have a pattern for this????? I would love to make these for him, but need a pattern which I haven't found yet????? We hope the weather is good too Rebecca. The first day and a half is all mountain driving and have gotten in bad winter conditions there before, very scary and treacherous driving. White knuckling we call it.

Jynx love your wingspan. It looks beautiful to me, I can't see any areas you should be concerned about. Lovely work dear.

Linky hope DH back stops hurting him soon. You take it nice and easy and don't over do.

Binky I hope you don't have further symptoms of a cold and you are feeling well.

Hope Sharon is doing well, haven't seen her on in a long tome.

Well off for awhile. Tonight is shot night, Yuk, but it definitely helps so will continue onward with it.Just 8 more rows to go then cowl completed. So far it looks okay. I am the only one who will know I jerry rigged some some sections. At least I hope so.Back a little later to check in.Hugs all around. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, Looks like I missed you. I guess you are a completely hopeless case and a true knitting addict. I suggest you get a very large trailer to take all your stuff to Florida with you.

Do hope tht you girls in America will be ableto meet up next year. Us lot in the UK had a great time in York and are really looking forward to Edinburgh.
Who knows perhaps one year we could come and join you lot across the Pond.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy, Londy!!! Just watching nee tricks and there was a scene shot at Camden Lock!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to get back on with the wingspan now I've done the ripping, home I can make it as good as Jynxs. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a still wet Surrey. GKs all collected from school and fed. Little Madam was a right little madam tonight and Nanna had to tell her off. But by the time I left she was a little angel.
> 
> By the way thanks for the baby congratulations, but I'm not the grandma. Its's my son in laws brother who has had the baby. Still a lovely addition to the family. My son's baby is due in about 3-4 weeks.


I asumed baby had decided to come a little early...my confusion.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Londy, Londy!!! Just watching nee tricks and there was a scene shot at Camden Lock!!!


DH is watching that too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Ladies, just got back from doctor's and all the errands. DH took me out for lunch and had a lovely time. He and I are great pals. Always have fun together. After doctor appt. went to lys and got another circular needle for a different cowl I am going to make. I do like making these things. They are just handy to travel with, don't take up much room. Will also start on scarfs as have some family members in cold weather requesting them.Also got 3 of the nicest containers for knitting tools and small cotton balls of yarn, plus they haad yarn on sale and I can't help myself, I bought 4 balls. I am an addict where yarn and tools for knitting are concerned. Hopeless!!!!
> 
> Purple I have a stash in Florida already, and I already had a stash here in Pa. Then I have the yarn that I have bought for projects I want to work on and will do alot of knitting in Florida as the Guild meets every Monday night there and have lots of knitting get togethers.Right at the moment I have a very large tub of yarn and 3 smaller tubs, plus a large carry all full that I am taking, plus my electric ball winder, the swifter, large box of beads etc, several carry bags, and my blocking wires.Then don't forget the knitting book I love. I can't be without some of these things. I'm terrible huh?????????Need my stuff with me that I will use. Can't help myself!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Purley you sound like you have a hopeless case of yarn addiction :lol: 
I will get the glove pattern to you some how...
What a lovely thing to say about you and your DH


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan.... Glad you are home.... sore booty and all.....
> 
> PV.... Sorry you are having Wingspan trouble.... I'm going to try and post a picture of mine so you can all tell me if it should be frogged and done over.
> 
> Well, pictures not as detailed as I had hoped I didn't wrap turns and not sure I like it. Have not blocked yet either. Noro sock yarn... The runs are long enough, I can't imagine socks out of it....


Why on earth would you frog and start over it is lovely I am in awe I might try this one instead of the ashton


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Ladies, just got back from doctor's and all the errands. DH took me out for lunch and had a lovely time. He and I are great pals. Always have fun together. After doctor appt. went to lys and got another circular needle for a different cowl I am going to make. I do like making these things. They are just handy to travel with, don't take up much room. Will also start on scarfs as have some family members in cold weather requesting them.Also got 3 of the nicest containers for knitting tools and small cotton balls of yarn, plus they haad yarn on sale and I can't help myself, I bought 4 balls. I am an addict where yarn and tools for knitting are concerned. Hopeless!!!!
> 
> Purple I have a stash in Florida already, and I already had a stash here in Pa. Then I have the yarn that I have bought for projects I want to work on and will do alot of knitting in Florida as the Guild meets every Monday night there and have lots of knitting get togethers.Right at the moment I have a very large tub of yarn and 3 smaller tubs, plus a large carry all full that I am taking, plus my electric ball winder, the swifter, large box of beads etc, several carry bags, and my blocking wires.Then don't forget the knitting book I love. I can't be without some of these things. I'm terrible huh?????????Need my stuff with me that I will use. Can't help myself!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Purly we really are alot alike I have a little addiction to knitting tools and needles can you post a pick of the containers that you bought at lys


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

The little one went to sleep after she spent about a half hour beating up dh, I just went off to sleep and kept getting woke up was really tired last night for some reason


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:09 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). I think we had frost last night and we're going to have frost again tonight. The trees are starting to lose their coloured leaves. If we get a strong wind, they'll all be bare. It's currently sleeting out. Purly will know this one, the rain that comes down thick and icy but melts when it hits the ground.
> I woke up cold in the night and had to dig out a blanket. Now I need to go find a warm coat. I'm using my alpaca coat at the moment which is nice and toasty, but not much good in wind.
> I started another project yesterday, just 'cause I was bored. I won't count how many that is on the needles, but I did have a hard time finding needles the right size that weren't already in use !!!!!
> It's Canadian Thanksgiving. My brother in law made a beautiful huge turkey. He does the cooking, my sister can only cook in the microwave. One time when she was cooking weiners, she burned them and flooded the kitchen at the same time. She is also best left away from sharp things. She has gotten more stitches than anyone else in the family. Good thing BIL likes cooking.
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving!!! sounds yummy I will be gearing up before to long to cook our thanksgiving dinner gonna have to be really special as nephew #1's fiance will be here and we won't get to see him for Christmas as they will be on there honeymoon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

GS so glad that you made it home but sorry that you are sore


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice words on the Wingspan.... I should have wrapped the turns, as I don't like the little bits of holes.... but they are hard to see when on a background so I guess I will leave it. I expect the yarn will bloom some with wet blocking as well... I'll definitely make another. They are really so easy, one you get the idea and could be great for stsh busting as well.

Purly.... would love to see your containers.... I'm always looking for new organzational tools...... not that anyone would believe it, given the state of my studio!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just came home from meeting with a very nice personal trainer..... I may have to pop for a package of 3 meets with him so that I can really take full advantage of all the machines at the gym. The sad news is that he did my body fat mass..... I did *not*want to know that it has gone to hell in a handbasket. I've only had it done one other time and I was great... not so much now. Oh well... he said to aim at losing 4 pounds by the end of the month and do a lot of weight work so as not to lose any muscle mass. I told him I didn't really care about cardio work but he said I should and gave me a range to hit on the bike and then told me to do my regular... stop and do another 10 minutes,...... Slave driver.... but a nice one... Guess I have my marching orders.....

Saxy.... It does seem strange that one man could make that decision to shut down.... Does he base this on poor attendance.... Just what can you do to save it without wearing yourself ragged? Surely there are some others who could help out and have interest....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just popped in to say goodnight. Off to brunch with the coven tomorrow. Gonna have to look out my waterproof broomstick as rain is promised again tomorrow. Night/morning/evening/afternoon to you all. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly... I have 3-4 patterns for those gloves. Take a look at these. the first one has the fingers partially knit. I think the last one is a good one... just don't remember.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pearlie, Looks like I missed you. I guess you are a completely hopeless case and a true knitting addict. I suggest you get a very large trailer to take all your stuff to Florida with you.
> 
> Do hope tht you girls in America will be ableto meet up next year. Us lot in the UK had a great time in York and are really looking forward to Edinburgh.
> Who knows perhaps one year we could come and join you lot across the Pond.


This would be just wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies, just got back from doctor's and all the errands. DH took me out for lunch and had a lovely time. He and I are great pals. Always have fun together. After doctor appt. went to lys and got another circular needle for a different cowl I am going to make. I do like making these things. They are just handy to travel with, don't take up much room. Will also start on scarfs as have some family members in cold weather requesting them.Also got 3 of the nicest containers for knitting tools and small cotton balls of yarn, plus they haad yarn on sale and I can't help myself, I bought 4 balls. I am an addict where yarn and tools for knitting are concerned. Hopeless!!!!
> ...


Hi Binky I will post these tomorrow. I just love the sizes that I got. Rubbermaid made them.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies, just got back from doctor's and all the errands. DH took me out for lunch and had a lovely time. He and I are great pals. Always have fun together. After doctor appt. went to lys and got another circular needle for a different cowl I am going to make. I do like making these things. They are just handy to travel with, don't take up much room. Will also start on scarfs as have some family members in cold weather requesting them.Also got 3 of the nicest containers for knitting tools and small cotton balls of yarn, plus they haad yarn on sale and I can't help myself, I bought 4 balls. I am an addict where yarn and tools for knitting are concerned. Hopeless!!!!
> ...


If you can email the pattern Rebecca that would be great, if not it is okay. Don't want to put extra work on you as you are so busy already. Yes my DH and are best friends. He is truly the man I was to spend my life with. He makes me so happy to just be around him.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you all for the nice words on the Wingspan.... I should have wrapped the turns, as I don't like the little bits of holes.... but they are hard to see when on a background so I guess I will leave it. I expect the yarn will bloom some with wet blocking as well... I'll definitely make another. They are really so easy, one you get the idea and could be great for stsh busting as well.
> 
> Purly.... would love to see your containers.... I'm always looking for new organzational tools...... not that anyone would believe it, given the state of my studio!!!


Hi Jynx, will post pics tomorrow. Love the wingspan shawl. Could I have pattern. I might try this myself.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly... I have 3-4 patterns for those gloves. Take a look at these. the first one has the fingers partially knit. I think the last one is a good one... just don't remember.


Thanks so much Jynx, I saved all of them. Hopefully I will remember how to do mittens. It has been years since I made them.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I am off for tonight. Hope everyone has a good rest and or good day. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly.....

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2

Here is the Ravelry link and be sure to read all her notes on that page too. It really is simple but a good yarn can make all the difference.... Look at all the fabulous pictures.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Aaaww that is sooo sweet Purly

:thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everybody. It's a beautiful Autumn morning. Blue skies and yellowing trees. We went dancing last night snd really enjoyed ourselves. M is trying to talk us into going away again in February, but I'm not fussy. The weather is awful then, so she's come up with a plan for us to go 22 March. BP and me are thinking about it. 

Jynx I love your wingspan. I've never seen them before. how many balls of sock yarn do they take?

Purley...I love that you and DH are friends. Not a lot of couples our ages have that.I moan about mine but boy oh boy, do I love him. I'm always ready to see hime when I get home. 

It's over 60's today and I must prepare a proper dinner, we seem to have been eating easy food lately.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everybody. It's a beautiful Autumn morning. Blue skies and yellowing trees. We went dancing last night snd really enjoyed ourselves. M is trying to talk us into going away again in February, but I'm not fussy. The weather is awful then, so she's come up with a plan for us to go 22 March. BP and me are thinking about it.
> 
> Jynx I love your wingspan. I've never seen them before. how many balls of sock yarn do they take?
> 
> ...


Good Morning GSusan  Glad you had a good time last night  
I look forward to hearing some juicy story from the over 60's .. you always have the best adventures !! 

I know what you mean about easy food , sooner or later i have to figure out a way to start cooking again :|

Purly that really was sweet what you said about your DH and like GSUsan said , my DH and i are the same way , i complain and whine a bit about him , but he was sent here just for me and i love him so much


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh we are a bunch of softies!!! It's lovely isn't it? How are you feling today Linky? I see you can't sleep!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to go quick because my little treasure is coming today in 15 mins, I need to put some coffee on for her...love you tuns.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh we are a bunch of softies!!! It's lovely isn't it? How are you feling today Linky? I see you can't sleep!!!!


Sorry i missed you ,  yea not sleeping still .
I feel LOTS better than i did yesterday i think the cranberrys and water have done the trick , but i am still going to follow up 

Have a wonderful time today ...

((hugs)) 
XOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I want to get a bamboo interchangeable set, but I'm being good and waiting until I have the money. I have too many large projects at the moment that are taking too long. (and getting boring) :roll:[/quote]

I got the harmony set and it is lovely ... and i still dont have enough needles haha[/quote]

I ended up getting 2 sets of interchangeables, and I have also bought extra tips as well :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan.... Glad you are home.... sore booty and all.....
> 
> PV.... Sorry you are having Wingspan trouble.... I'm going to try and post a picture of mine so you can all tell me if it should be frogged and done over.
> 
> Well, pictures not as detailed as I had hoped I didn't wrap turns and not sure I like it. Have not blocked yet either. Noro sock yarn... The runs are long enough, I can't imagine socks out of it....


Really depends on your taste :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang hope your new project goes well. Is this the one where you are waiting on the yarn to arrive. [/Purly]

This is my newest project, bout the same colour also :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just came home from meeting with a very nice personal trainer..... I may have to pop for a package of 3 meets with him so that I can really take full advantage of all the machines at the gym. The sad news is that he did my body fat mass..... I did *not*want to know that it has gone to hell in a handbasket. I've only had it done one other time and I was great... not so much now. Oh well... he said to aim at losing 4 pounds by the end of the month and do a lot of weight work so as not to lose any muscle mass. I told him I didn't really care about cardio work but he said I should and gave me a range to hit on the bike and then told me to do my regular... stop and do another 10 minutes,...... Slave driver.... but a nice one... Guess I have my marching orders.....
> 
> Saxy.... It does seem strange that one man could make that decision to shut down.... Does he base this on poor attendance.... Just what can you do to save it without wearing yourself ragged? Surely there are some others who could help out and have interest....


If you have the grit to do it hon (and I know you have!!) then it will do you nothing but good!! I'm not keen on the gym myself, I prefer my Zumba class and swimming but I do know that all those lovely machines can work wonders, you go girl!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Xiang hope your new project goes well. Is this the one where you are waiting on the yarn to arrive. [/Purly]
> 
> This is my newest project, bout the same colour also :lol:


OMG, that is beautiful, what ply yarn is it and where can I get the pattern??!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly... I have 3-4 patterns for those gloves. Take a look at these. the first one has the fingers partially knit. I think the last one is a good one... just don't remember.


They are all really nice Jynx, now, if only I could make myself master dpns!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Aaaaawwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Ladies, just got back from doctor's and all the errands. DH took me out for lunch and had a lovely time. He and I are great pals. Always have fun together. After doctor appt. went to lys and got another circular needle for a different cowl I am going to make. I do like making these things. They are just handy to travel with, don't take up much room. Will also start on scarfs as have some family members in cold weather requesting them.Also got 3 of the nicest containers for knitting tools and small cotton balls of yarn, plus they haad yarn on sale and I can't help myself, I bought 4 balls. I am an addict where yarn and tools for knitting are concerned. Hopeless!!!!
> 
> Purple I have a stash in Florida already, and I already had a stash here in Pa. Then I have the yarn that I have bought for projects I want to work on and will do alot of knitting in Florida as the Guild meets every Monday night there and have lots of knitting get togethers.Right at the moment I have a very large tub of yarn and 3 smaller tubs, plus a large carry all full that I am taking, plus my electric ball winder, the swifter, large box of beads etc, several carry bags, and my blocking wires.Then don't forget the knitting book I love. I can't be without some of these things. I'm terrible huh?????????Need my stuff with me that I will use. Can't help myself!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Purly! How I love to read your posts, I can hear your voice as I read, must Skype again soon!! No new projects just yet, still plodding to the end of Ben 10 sweater for my gs, Jake, nearly there!! However, I have just spotted the Vintage Cardigan that Xiang posted and I think I might quite like to have a go at that!!!
Hope your packing for Florida is going well, don't wear yourself out dear! How I wish I could pop over to Florida and meet up with you and enjoy some winter sunshine!! Not too bad here today, quite mild and lovely blue sky!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang hope your new project goes well. Is this the one where you are waiting on the yarn to arrive. [/Purly]
> ...


Look on "White Lies Design" http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/ They have a lot of beautiful patterns, they also sell the yarn that is recommended. I think I will be revisiting this site for my knitwear :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Thank you dear, that's awesome!! Those designs are fabulous and I gotta get me one but I can't see that they ship outside USA and Canada, how did you do that??!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Xiang hope your new project goes well. Is this the one where you are waiting on the yarn to arrive. [/Purly]
> 
> This is my newest project, bout the same colour also :lol:


Oh I DO like this. it's beautiful. I bet it's interesting to do. Hiya Judi, I'm having a few mins before I go to the old biddy club....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got dinner prepared and got my bed on the line....Blowing in the beautiful Autumn breeze. I'm looking forward to over 60's but NOT if it's full of kids, who shouldn't be there at all....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


They shipped it to me, I sent an email and asked, cos I thought the same thing - told them I really wanted the pattern and yarn. They actually ship all over the globe, I think - just email them. The yarn is Peruvian Highland wool, from Cascade Yarns. It is beautiful to knit with & doesn't make me itch - :thumbup: ........ usually pure wool does


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It'll be very warm for you Judi. You seem to knit such beautiful items. I was admiring the "wingspans". I've never seen them before. The one that Jynx did was lovely.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got dinner prepared and got my bed on the line....Blowing in the beautiful Autumn breeze. I'm looking forward to over 60's but NOT if it's full of kids, who shouldn't be there at all....


Do you mean people like me ..... Hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It'll be very warm for you Judi. You seem to knit such beautiful items. I was admiring the "wingspans". I've never seen them before. The one that Jynx did was lovely.


That is lovely, she has used a similar colour way to the Noro yarn that I am using. Mine is a thicker ply though, so that could be why it is softer. I have 10 weeks to wait for it now - not that I am counting :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It'll be very warm for you Judi. You seem to knit such beautiful items. I was admiring the "wingspans". I've never seen them before. The one that Jynx did was lovely.


The yarn is so soft, also. I have almost finished the back of it, but DH wants me to finish his socks, but my fingers are too sore to knit the fine yarns, for now


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I never seem to get as much knitting done as you all do. I think I must waste my time. I SHOULD knit in my bed on a night while I'm watching my recordings but I just like to relax. I took it away with me at th weekend but did none!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to go to my over 60's now Judi. Will you be on later?????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. Been for a swim and done some shopping.
> Glad to see Susan is back with us - I missed you xxxxxx
> Pearlie, Why don't you have two different stashes of yarn for each house then you wouldn't have to keep moving it backward and forward :thumbup:
> Saxy, can't wait to see your cape. Don't know how you have the patience to do it.
> I'm just about to have a ripping time with my wingspan. xxx


I am lucky in that patience I have always had in abundance. I remember at Art College deciding that the picture I was painting need individual grass leaves in different colours at the front, and spending hours doing it. My Tutor said if I had that much patience at 17, how much would I have by 60? Answer: pretty much the same.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


No, he doesn't, but, like I said, he flipped. And as ever...Janet to the rescue. A chairmanship to add to my list.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Ladies, just got back from doctor's and all the errands. DH took me out for lunch and had a lovely time. He and I are great pals. Always have fun together. After doctor appt. went to lys and got another circular needle for a different cowl I am going to make. I do like making these things. They are just handy to travel with, don't take up much room. Will also start on scarfs as have some family members in cold weather requesting them.Also got 3 of the nicest containers for knitting tools and small cotton balls of yarn, plus they haad yarn on sale and I can't help myself, I bought 4 balls. I am an addict where yarn and tools for knitting are concerned. Hopeless!!!!
> 
> Purple I have a stash in Florida already, and I already had a stash here in Pa. Then I have the yarn that I have bought for projects I want to work on and will do alot of knitting in Florida as the Guild meets every Monday night there and have lots of knitting get togethers.Right at the moment I have a very large tub of yarn and 3 smaller tubs, plus a large carry all full that I am taking, plus my electric ball winder, the swifter, large box of beads etc, several carry bags, and my blocking wires.Then don't forget the knitting book I love. I can't be without some of these things. I'm terrible huh?????????Need my stuff with me that I will use. Can't help myself!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Purly. Royal British Legion is ex-military, hence my involvement. Don't worry - the Branch is safe in my hands. I just had to take over. Not onerous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just came home from meeting with a very nice personal trainer..... I may have to pop for a package of 3 meets with him so that I can really take full advantage of all the machines at the gym. The sad news is that he did my body fat mass..... I did *not*want to know that it has gone to hell in a handbasket. I've only had it done one other time and I was great... not so much now. Oh well... he said to aim at losing 4 pounds by the end of the month and do a lot of weight work so as not to lose any muscle mass. I told him I didn't really care about cardio work but he said I should and gave me a range to hit on the bike and then told me to do my regular... stop and do another 10 minutes,...... Slave driver.... but a nice one... Guess I have my marching orders.....
> 
> Saxy.... It does seem strange that one man could make that decision to shut down.... Does he base this on poor attendance.... Just what can you do to save it without wearing yourself ragged? Surely there are some others who could help out and have interest....


He is strange! I think he had had enough and thought it would fail without him. The rest of the committee are with me all the way. And County HQ.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pearlie, Looks like I missed you. I guess you are a completely hopeless case and a true knitting addict. I suggest you get a very large trailer to take all your stuff to Florida with you.
> ...


Wouldn't it! But expensive.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


That is just so nice to hear. But you mustn't think we don't love ours just because we rant about them. We wouldn't be without them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


If you ever decide to retire properly, things will fall to pieces :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am off to bed now, so what've a good day xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Xiang hope your new project goes well. Is this the one where you are waiting on the yarn to arrive. [/Purly]
> 
> This is my newest project, bout the same colour also :lol:


that is so lovely, and the colour is perfect! Do knit it. Will it be for you?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just came home from meeting with a very nice personal trainer..... I may have to pop for a package of 3 meets with him so that I can really take full advantage of all the machines at the gym. The sad news is that he did my body fat mass..... I did *not*want to know that it has gone to hell in a handbasket. I've only had it done one other time and I was great... not so much now. Oh well... he said to aim at losing 4 pounds by the end of the month and do a lot of weight work so as not to lose any muscle mass. I told him I didn't really care about cardio work but he said I should and gave me a range to hit on the bike and then told me to do my regular... stop and do another 10 minutes,...... Slave driver.... but a nice one... Guess I have my marching orders.....
> 
> Saxy.... It does seem strange that one man could make that decision to shut down.... Does he base this on poor attendance.... Just what can you do to save it without wearing yourself ragged? Surely there are some others who could help out and have interest....


Bless you dear for trying to improve your health. You are to be commended on following through with your decision to do so. Wish I could say the same for myself. I like dance type moves etc more than machines.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everybody. It's a beautiful Autumn morning. Blue skies and yellowing trees. We went dancing last night snd really enjoyed ourselves. M is trying to talk us into going away again in February, but I'm not fussy. The weather is awful then, so she's come up with a plan for us to go 22 March. BP and me are thinking about it.
> 
> Jynx I love your wingspan. I've never seen them before. how many balls of sock yarn do they take?
> 
> ...


Have a great time at over 60's today. Can't wait for the funny story. What you making for dinner. I think alot of us just make easy meals at times. I don't mind cooking big meals 3 or 4 times a week, but as much as I like to cook, find myself not wanting to be stuck so much in the kitchen these days.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody. It's a beautiful Autumn morning. Blue skies and yellowing trees. We went dancing last night snd really enjoyed ourselves. M is trying to talk us into going away again in February, but I'm not fussy. The weather is awful then, so she's come up with a plan for us to go 22 March. BP and me are thinking about it.
> ...


I don't think a little complaining means we don't love our spouses, but sometimes they can drive us crazy. LOL


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have to go quick because my little treasure is coming today in 15 mins, I need to put some coffee on for her...love you tuns.....


Wish I had a little treasure again.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Xiang hope your new project goes well. Is this the one where you are waiting on the yarn to arrive. [/Purly]
> 
> This is my newest project, bout the same colour also :lol:


Lovely sweater with lots of detailed work.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I've been looking for this site for two years. I just love the 'Ruby' cardigan, not that it would look like that on me though!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


So excited I forgot to say Thank You!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies, just got back from doctor's and all the errands. DH took me out for lunch and had a lovely time. He and I are great pals. Always have fun together. After doctor appt. went to lys and got another circular needle for a different cowl I am going to make. I do like making these things. They are just handy to travel with, don't take up much room. Will also start on scarfs as have some family members in cold weather requesting them.Also got 3 of the nicest containers for knitting tools and small cotton balls of yarn, plus they haad yarn on sale and I can't help myself, I bought 4 balls. I am an addict where yarn and tools for knitting are concerned. Hopeless!!!!
> ...


Yes Londy we must skype again soon. I do miss skyping with you folks, but between health appts. etc. and trying to get house ready for winter and packing for Florida not much time for it now. Hopefully when we get to Florida things will lighten up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got dinner prepared and got my bed on the line....Blowing in the beautiful Autumn breeze. I'm looking forward to over 60's but NOT if it's full of kids, who shouldn't be there at all....


Is it likely to be? Why would it be. They're not over 60!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I never seem to get as much knitting done as you all do. I think I must waste my time. I SHOULD knit in my bed on a night while I'm watching my recordings but I just like to relax. I took it away with me at th weekend but did none!!!!


Sweetie don't worry if you knit more or less than others. it is our hobby and it should be a pleasurable thing to do, when we want to do it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. Been for a swim and done some shopping.
> ...


Many years ago I had a friend who gave me a little magnet that said. Please God give me patience and hurry up please. I have over the years developed some patience now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Me too I suspect. Certainly my doctor thinks so. I don't like going to pubs with DH, and realised why the other day. I CANNOT do nothing. In a group of friends with plenty of discussion I am happy, but not standing around doing nothing. I was in the pub with DH for two hours waiting to be taken home, and got sooooo twitchy.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Just came home from meeting with a very nice personal trainer..... I may have to pop for a package of 3 meets with him so that I can really take full advantage of all the machines at the gym. The sad news is that he did my body fat mass..... I did *not*want to know that it has gone to hell in a handbasket. I've only had it done one other time and I was great... not so much now. Oh well... he said to aim at losing 4 pounds by the end of the month and do a lot of weight work so as not to lose any muscle mass. I told him I didn't really care about cardio work but he said I should and gave me a range to hit on the bike and then told me to do my regular... stop and do another 10 minutes,...... Slave driver.... but a nice one... Guess I have my marching orders.....
> ...


You shall now be known as Chairman Janet!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Someone needs to win the huge lottery, then no worries.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


but I won't be bossy (I hope)

I think I actually won, because someone else has had to take over the Treasury, which I was doing and don't like.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang hope your new project goes well. Is this the one where you are waiting on the yarn to arrive. [/Purly]
> ...


Yes, it is definitely for me ....... I still have to finish my Palma jumper also. I shall have a lovely wardrobe of winter wear by the time I am finished


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I keep trying, honest.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


you certainly will, and you'll be even more beautiful.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody. It's a beautiful Autumn morning. Blue skies and yellowing trees. We went dancing last night snd really enjoyed ourselves. M is trying to talk us into going away again in February, but I'm not fussy. The weather is awful then, so she's come up with a plan for us to go 22 March. BP and me are thinking about it.
> ...


My DH does the cooking - I seem to get distracted too easily & forget that I have the stove on, so while he is home he does the cooking :?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny but chilly Pa. Going to stay in and work on kitchen and blocking DD shawl and DGD cowl, plus finishing up a sweater. I will post tubs a little later.

I tried to respond individually to posts and find it takes so much time. you have to remember what page you are on and then flip back to it and find where you left off reading. I don't think I'll do this too much if others are not on. I'll just do a long missive. Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Nite to Judi. See everyone later. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


mine does most of the everyday cooking. I would live on bread and cheese without him, or go hungry. I do enjoy fancy cooking - baking and parties - but they need time that I don't have.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Thank you ...... Have you started the jumper from the Vogue magazine, or do you need to find more hours in the day? You could use that as your time out project :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but chilly Pa. Going to stay in and work on kitchen and blocking DD shawl and DGD cowl, plus finishing up a sweater. I will post tubs a little later.
> 
> I tried to respond individually to posts and find it takes so much time. you have to remember what page you are on and then flip back to it and find where you left off reading. I don't think I'll do this too much if others are not on. I'll just do a long missive. Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Nite to Judi. See everyone later. Purly


I love the way you answer everyone in one long missive. It helps me keep up! I find it easier to answer as I go along. It's easy to flip back twice when I've pressed send. Back to where I was.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I am so enjoying doing the cape/shawl from the previous Vogue magazine. My other WIPs have gone by the board. I dare not start the jumper until the cape is done. I will be in trouble if I MUST do something from every month's Vogue!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Unfortunately cooking is something I have never enjoyed doing. 4out of 5 of my girls seem to enjoy elements of it, though & the fifth one lives with her youngest sister, so is being kept healthy that way. She even has food prepared & stored in the freezer when DD5 comes home for a few days. I would live on juice & yoghurt if DH didn't cook  :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Have you put a photo of the cape on here ..... Or is there somewhere I can see it, I am not quite sure what it is like, but I seem to remember that something was posted a while back. Might check in #5 or #6 & see


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


When the girls came to Worthing I copied the pattern to them and suggested we did it next. So I am doing it. It is in Vogue magazine for Early Autumn. I cannot copy to the computer (pure incompetence) unfortunately. The jumper is in the Autumn mag. I'll get DS to show me how to scan it to the computer.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but chilly Pa. Going to stay in and work on kitchen and blocking DD shawl and DGD cowl, plus finishing up a sweater. I will post tubs a little later.
> 
> I tried to respond individually to posts and find it takes so much time. you have to remember what page you are on and then flip back to it and find where you left off reading. I don't think I'll do this too much if others are not on. I'll just do a long missive. Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Nite to Judi. See everyone later. Purly


I am still awake, Purly - the time of little sleep has arrived & I can be fighting to stay awake, but as soon as I hit the pillow the brain decides that it wants to wake up again, so I am on here, chatting, knitting & looking for a password keeper for my phone :? I might get to sleep sometime tonight ..... DH & the dogs are all sleeping soundly :shock: :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


That would be great, thanks. But I think that it might be just a case of your brain is already crammed full of everything else that you do


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a sunny but chilly Pa. Going to stay in and work on kitchen and blocking DD shawl and DGD cowl, plus finishing up a sweater. I will post tubs a little later.
> ...


I am sorry you are having such problems sleeping. Is it because your brain is overactive, like mine, and refuses to shut down? My advantage is that when that happens I can usual sleep much later (if DH lets me!)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

my printer has a scanner, but it says there is a problem and I should try scanning from the computer. ?????.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


That is it exactly - I always have things going around in my head, and buzzing in my ears. I need to set up some soft music on my iPod again, cos that helps, but sedatives don't do anything. DH doesn't wake me, unless I have an appointment, or we need to be somewhere, very early. I didn't wake until 10:30 this morning, but still felt awful, cos I tried some herbal relaxant medication & that didn't start having any effect until the very early morning, so I will just keep on doing what I usually do now. DH's sister has just begun to have sleeping problems, so DH is a little more understanding now, cos she told him, what her dr told her :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from cloudy but mild Surrey.
Sorry I didn't make it this morning but was out with the coven for a birthday brunch.
Got a very important phone call while I was out from DS.

His partner's water's broke at 7am and baby arrived at 12.15. Now how's that for a short labour for a first baby. Baby was about a month early but weighed in at 2.71 kg and everything is ok.

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> my printer has a scanner, but it says there is a problem and I should try scanning from the computer. ?????.


It might just mean to use the printer program through the computer - but I haven't seen that message before


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Southern Indiana, I did not sleep very well last night (probably has something to do with staying up late watching the football game...just an idea) so coffee in hand and the kids reading the book that they have to read (call of the wild) I think they should do well with it of course DS keeps asking me how many pages are in a chapter they have to read the first 2 lol


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Like you, all I can do is get up. I normally get a hot mikly drink and read about half a book, then sleep comes .


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy but mild Surrey.
> Sorry I didn't make it this morning but was out with the coven for a birthday brunch.
> Got a very important phone call while I was out from DS.
> 
> ...


That is wonderful, congratulations Grandma (or do you have a different name)
If she has any more babies, she will be having "Precipitous" births & they will be catching the baby instead of telling her to push :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy but mild Surrey.
> Sorry I didn't make it this morning but was out with the coven for a birthday brunch.
> Got a very important phone call while I was out from DS.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! what did they name him? and yeah that is quick for a first baby.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy but mild Surrey.
> Sorry I didn't make it this morning but was out with the coven for a birthday brunch.
> Got a very important phone call while I was out from DS.
> 
> ...


Mine was even quicker, but a month early? I wonder what started it off. I'm glad everything is well with them both. Congratulations. More love for you! Did we know the sex? Or name?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Usually if I have a coffee, it will help me sleep - but that didn't work well enough tonight ...... Might have a hot chocolate later. I also can't sleep if my body starts heating, I have to wait til I get cool again, so I will get up & put the aircon on


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That is wonderful, congratulations Grandma (or do you have a different name)
If she has any more babies, she will be having "Precipitous" births & they will be catching the baby instead of telling her to push :lol:[/quote]

Hi Xiang, no I'm not grandma I'm Nutty Nanna. I don't think she had to do too much pushing with this one. I think they are staying in hosp for about 10 days to do some checks. How are you? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > my printer has a scanner, but it says there is a problem and I should try scanning from the computer. ?????.
> ...


The little screen says:
Try starting scam from computer. Refer to documentation for details. 
The documentation only says to do what I did. So I need DS to look at the scanner setup.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from cloudy but mild Surrey.
> ...


I think my first was about 3 hours, the rest were much quicker, but we won't go into that :lol: :lol:

Hi Lisa, how are you


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a chilly Southern Indiana, I did not sleep very well last night (probably has something to do with staying up late watching the football game...just an idea) so coffee in hand and the kids reading the book that they have to read (call of the wild) I think they should do well with it of course DS keeps asking me how many pages are in a chapter they have to read the first 2 lol


When he gets into it he'll love it. A wonderful book for teenagers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

[
How is everyone else today? xx[/quote]

Mine was even quicker, but a month early? I wonder what started it off. I'm glad everything is well with them both. Congratulations. More love for you! Did we know the sex? Or name?[/quote]

Hi Saxy, yes he's a boy named Lyam Anthony, don't knoe if he has red hair yet!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> [
> How is everyone else today? xx


Mine was even quicker, but a month early? I wonder what started it off. I'm glad everything is well with them both. Congratulations. More love for you! Did we know the sex? Or name?[/quote]

Hi Saxy, yes he's a boy named Lyam Anthony, don't knoe if he has red hair yet![/quote]

Do red headed boys have the same fiery temperament as the girls?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from cloudy but mild Surrey.
> ...


Like my Merlin. Midwife said as she passed on the ward 'Ill be with you in a ...whoops, caught it' Half hour labour. He was DS2.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That is wonderful, congratulations Grandma (or do you have a different name)
> If she has any more babies, she will be having "Precipitous" births & they will be catching the baby instead of telling her to push :lol:


Hi Xiang, no I'm not grandma I'm Nutty Nanna. I don't think she had to do too much pushing with this one. I think they are staying in hosp for about 10 days to do some checks. How are you? xx[/quote]

As Xiang says, she will have to be careful with any more. They will come faster.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Hi Saxy, yes he's a boy named Lyam Anthony, don't knoe if he has red hair yet![/quote]

Do red headed boys have the same fiery temperament as the girls?[/quote]

Oh yes!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

[q

Like my Merlin. Midwife said as she passed on the ward 'Ill be with you in a ...whoops, caught it' Half hour labour. He was DS2.[/quote]

That could make it fun - they live about 30 miles from the hospital!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Are we sisters ....... The only one of mine that wasn't quick, was because they wouldn't let me have a shower when I wanted to & then I waited all night & was a LITTLE upset with the lazy midwife - she didn't want to deliver a baby in the middle of the night. I still count it as quick though, cos the water hit my back & she was born a few minutes later


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Doing good just tired


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Our bodies seem very alike Xiang. Did you happen to have two wombs?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Hi Saxy, yes he's a boy named Lyam Anthony, don't knoe if he has red hair yet![/quote]

Do red headed boys have the same fiery temperament as the girls?[/quote]

YES!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> [q
> 
> Like my Merlin. Midwife said as she passed on the ward 'Ill be with you in a ...whoops, caught it' Half hour labour. He was DS2.


That could make it fun - they live about 30 miles from the hospital![/quote]

Your son would have learnt very quickly, and delivered his baby boy :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


now that's willpower!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


now that's willpower!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Do red headed boys have the same fiery temperament as the girls?[/quote]

YES![/quote]

So you have one as well, GD4 is a redhead (Ranga in Australian) and she is so different to what my girls were & it is a shock to her mothers system :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Also a bit of a shock for the oncoming midwife ...... And I was a bit shaky for a while after, also


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> [q
> 
> Like my Merlin. Midwife said as she passed on the ward 'Ill be with you in a ...whoops, caught it' Half hour labour. He was DS2.


That could make it fun - they live about 30 miles from the hospital![/quote]

Good thing they didn't wait around then!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


YES![/quote]

So you have one as well, GD4 is a redhead (Ranga in Australian) and she is so different to what my girls were & it is a shock to her mothers system :lol: :lol:[/quote]

DS3 had a gorgeous shock of red hair; wore it long and wavy in his late teens, but it's toned down now in his 30's. But what a temper he had as a child!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Do red headed boys have the same fiery temperament as the girls?[/quote]

YES![/quote]

So you have one as well, GD4 is a redhead (Ranga in Australian) and she is so different to what my girls were & it is a shock to her mothers system :lol: :lol:[/quote]

My gs in France, Lyam's half brother is a red head.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


So you have one as well, GD4 is a redhead (Ranga in Australian) and she is so different to what my girls were & it is a shock to her mothers system :lol: :lol:[/quote]

DS3 had a gorgeous shock of red hair; wore it long and wavy in his late teens, but it's toned down now in his 30's. But what a temper he had as a child![/quote]

But redheads are gorgeous!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am now going to sound like a broken record - I'm going to rip part of my wingsnap AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


DS3 had a gorgeous shock of red hair; wore it long and wavy in his late teens, but it's toned down now in his 30's. But what a temper he had as a child![/quote]

But redheads are gorgeous![/quote]

Aren't we just!!! (or, at 70, weren't we just)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am now going to sound like a broken record - I'm going to rip part of my wingsnap AGAIN!!!!!


I'm beginning to believe that you enjoy ripping more than knitting.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


So you have one as well, GD4 is a redhead (Ranga in Australian) and she is so different to what my girls were & it is a shock to her mothers system :lol: :lol:[/quote]

DS3 had a gorgeous shock of red hair; wore it long and wavy in his late teens, but it's toned down now in his 30's. But what a temper he had as a child![/quote]

Ah ha ....... I think we are yet to see the full force of Gd4's temper yet, but as a little one, it is a bit shocking :?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am now going to sound like a broken record - I'm going to rip part of my wingsnap AGAIN!!!!!


I have had that problem with the fingerless mitt that I am making this is the fourth one from this pattern and it is k1 p1 and I keep getting it mixed up or the stitches slip off the needle I think I have restarted this mitt 5 or 6 times so frustrating when i know the pattern


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am now going to sound like a broken record - I'm going to rip part of my wingsnap AGAIN!!!!!


Oh dear ....... So once you have it down pat, it will be absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I am now going to sound like a broken record - I'm going to rip part of my wingsnap AGAIN!!!!!
> ...


Do you keep doing a moss stitch, instead of a rib, or the other way around?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


But redheads are gorgeous![/quote]

Aren't we just!!! (or, at 70, weren't we just)[/quote]

Too right, but I still am even if it is out of a bottle.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


or something


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Aren't we just!!! (or, at 70, weren't we just)[/quote]

Too right, but I still am even if it is out of a bottle.[/quote]

Now we are beautiful, inside and out :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Just do it the way your needles seem to want to do them - less stress that way :lol: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I am now going to sound like a broken record - I'm going to rip part of my wingsnap AGAIN!!!!!
> ...


I thnk the problem is I am trying to use up odd bits of wool and some is thicker than others which makes the wings different sizes. Perhaps I will just make it in one colour. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Aren't we just!!! (or, at 70, weren't we just)[/quote]

Too right, but I still am even if it is out of a bottle.[/quote]

My hair is a dark brown, but it has always had red tones to it, it is really pretty love the red and mine comes from a bottle too now....ssshhhhhhhhhh...don't tell anybody :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Saxy, do subscribe to the Vogue magazine, or buy it from the shop - I have just checked out to subscribe, and it says I will have to wait 3 months for the first subscription issue, cos it is international - I might be checking out the news agents, I think


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Saxy, do subscribe to the Vogue magazine, or buy it from the shop - I have just checked out to subscribe, and it says I will have to wait 3 months for the first subscription issue, cos it is international - I might be checking out the news agents, I think


check and see if you can download to your ipad they might have the magazines there I can get them on my Nook


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Too right, but I still am even if it is out of a bottle.[/quote]

My hair is a dark brown, but it has always had red tones to it, it is really pretty love the red and mine comes from a bottle too now....ssshhhhhhhhhh...don't tell anybody :shock:[/quote]

Mine is a mix of colours now, with a little of my natural brown fading into various shades of grey - no ....... Not 50 shades of grey ...... Hahaha


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


My hair is a dark brown, but it has always had red tones to it, it is really pretty love the red and mine comes from a bottle too now....ssshhhhhhhhhh...don't tell anybody :shock:[/quote]

Mine is a mix of colours now, with a little of my natural brown fading into various shades of grey - no ....... Not 50 shades of grey ...... Hahaha[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That might work better :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy, do subscribe to the Vogue magazine, or buy it from the shop - I have just checked out to subscribe, and it says I will have to wait 3 months for the first subscription issue, cos it is international - I might be checking out the news agents, I think
> ...


I might just do that, brb


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Ok I hope it works :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have to go for now and light a fire under my readers and see if they can move it along, and I need to go switch out the laundry, I will try to pop back in later, have a nice afternoon/evening and night all 

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Saxy, do subscribe to the Vogue magazine, or buy it from the shop - I have just checked out to subscribe, and it says I will have to wait 3 months for the first subscription issue, cos it is international - I might be checking out the news agents, I think


I subscribe now. I certainly didn't have to wait three months. I ordered the current one at the same time as I subscribed, and didn't miss any. I needn't look anywhere else for ladies' clothing. There's so many lovely patterns. (not that that will stop me looking elsewhere and buying more magazines.)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone for a hot chocolate, I am going to try a warm milk with honey & vanilla (if I can find the vanilla) - see if that has a positive affect on the sleep situation :roll: brb


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Anyone for a hot chocolate, I am going to try a warm milk with honey & vanilla (if I can find the vanilla) - see if that has a positive affect on the sleep situation :roll: brb


I'd love one, but the last thing I need right now is sleep.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy, do subscribe to the Vogue magazine, or buy it from the shop - I have just checked out to subscribe, and it says I will have to wait 3 months for the first subscription issue, cos it is international - I might be checking out the news agents, I think
> ...


I have just found that there is a UK, US & an Australian Vogue, ours will just have the summer wear in it, instead of the warmer clothing ...... I didn't realise there were different ones. :roll:

I have just bought the September issue & if I like that, I might subscribe for a few months. It is going to my IPad, so this thing had better not die, until I can't use my machine, or my needles, anymore lol


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I think ours is very like, if not the same, as the US version. Ours is called 'Designer Knitting'. Maybe yours is 6 months behind ours? That would make sense even though frustrating. The advert I was sent by email for the US one is identical to the one I eventually got, though a few weeks later in the UK, so maybe some changes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Well I won't be getting the Australian one again, it is just a magazine full of adverts for buying everything from makeup to jewellery, with hideous clothing in between it all, not a pattern anywhere. I will check out the English one, I might be able to download that one :?

I think I might look at a hard copy one first, cos I can't preview the vogue magazines online - it's the only one that won't let me do that :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, I've only been gone an afternoon and 7 pages have been written....How are you all? I need to catch up but I want you to think on this thought. Today, at the over 60 I won....£2, which I had to share, and a tin of baked beans...Now I ask you...Aren't you all a little bit envious


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone for a hot chocolate, I am going to try a warm milk with honey & vanilla (if I can find the vanilla) - see if that has a positive affect on the sleep situation :roll: brb
> ...


Hahaha ..... I am going to make a warm drink, brb


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I hate cooking. I hate ironing, I hate housework basicaly (sp)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That is wonderful, congratulations Grandma (or do you have a different name)
> If she has any more babies, she will be having "Precipitous" births & they will be catching the baby instead of telling her to push :lol:


Hi Xiang, no I'm not grandma I'm Nutty Nanna. I don't think she had to do too much pushing with this one. I think they are staying in hosp for about 10 days to do some checks. How are you? xx[/quote]

Hello Nutty Nanna....Good for you...You did well...What's his name? :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Hi Saxy, yes he's a boy named Lyam Anthony, don't knoe if he has red hair yet![/quote]

Do red headed boys have the same fiery temperament as the girls?[/quote]

0000000000000 yes....... Gs2 is red haired!!!!!! say no more!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I hate cooking. I hate ironing, I hate housework basicaly (sp)[/quote]

Sounds just like me, Susan ..... Anyone who wants ironing done .... Does it themselves ..... I don't have anything that needs ironing, except when I am making quilts & such.

Today I did some sewing & made a discovery bag for my little munchkin. I also made a cloth book the other day, for GD3, next thing I start on is finishing a quilt I started for GD4 & starting a knitted blanket for GD3. I intend for each of the girls to have a quilt and a knitted, or crocheted, blanket each.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> [q
> 
> Like my Merlin. Midwife said as she passed on the ward 'Ill be with you in a ...whoops, caught it' Half hour labour. He was DS2.


That could make it fun - they live about 30 miles from the hospital![/quote]

She could always cross her legs. Poor soul, she's still sore with this one and already we've got the next baby just about named! :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wow, I've only been gone an afternoon and 7 pages have been written....How are you all? I need to catch up but I want you to think on this thought. Today, at the over 60 I won....£2, which I had to share, and a tin of baked beans...Now I ask you...Aren't you all a little bit envious


I would have offered to share the baked beans, instead of the £2.00 :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > That is wonderful, congratulations Grandma (or do you have a different name)
> ...


Hello Nutty Nanna....Good for you...You did well...What's his name? :thumbup:[/quote]

Lyam Anthony. Congrats on your wins. How are you today. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It cannot be the same magazine at all. The real one is packed with patterns and articles, as well as the normal number of adverts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > [q
> ...


She could always cross her legs. Poor soul, she's still sore with this one and already we've got the next baby just about named! :XD:[/quote]

Apparently they want 2 more or they did before this one was born!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wow, I've only been gone an afternoon and 7 pages have been written....How are you all? I need to catch up but I want you to think on this thought. Today, at the over 60 I won....£2, which I had to share, and a tin of baked beans...Now I ask you...Aren't you all a little bit envious


jealous as hell. Don't think I'll speak to you for........well, two seconds.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine thanks Purple, i WAS beginning to wonder if you were ok and was gping to text you, but here you are as large as life...When do you go to the hospital? is it the 16th??? I've booked into the opticions down the street for reading glasses next week....They haven't long been here...I'm really chuffed for you being a nutty nanna


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I might look at a hard copy one first, cos I can't preview the vogue magazines online - it's the only one that won't let me do that :-([/quote]

It cannot be the same magazine at all. The real one is packed with patterns and articles, as well as the normal number of adverts.[/quote]

I have just found Vogue Knitting Magazine, so I am going to see if my local newsagent has one in & check it out, before I subscribe. But it looks more like what I was looking for


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine thanks Purple, i WAS beginning to wonder if you were ok and was gping to text you, but here you are as large as life...When do you go to the hospital? is it the 16th??? I've booked into the opticions down the street for reading glasses next week....They haven't long been here...I'm really chuffed for you being a nutty nanna


I sent you a text earlier, did you not get it. Mind you my new purple phone has a mind of its own and could have well eaten the text. xx
I'm fine, even did some Christmas shopping today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine thanks Purple, i WAS beginning to wonder if you were ok and was gping to text you, but here you are as large as life...When do you go to the hospital? is it the 16th??? I've booked into the opticions down the street for reading glasses next week....They haven't long been here...I'm really chuffed for you being a nutty nanna
> ...


Just checked messages, it says it was sent at 3.19 pm


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I never got text, which reminds me I should show a text I got from Judi with net info on to my DH, I keep forgetting....I'm cooking tea, Yorkshire puds tonight....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I shall go and check text messages...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I never got text, which reminds me I should show a text I got from Judi with net info on to my DH, I keep forgetting....I'm cooking tea, Yorkshire puds tonight....


Can you pm me your mobile number again just incase I;ve got it wrong. I blame the phone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have got your text. It's my stupid fone hahahahaha. of course it couldn't be me could it? Well I'm going to serve out the tea and I may be back on at 7ish.....Love to you all....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I never got text, which reminds me I should show a text I got from Judi with net info on to my DH, I keep forgetting....I'm cooking tea, Yorkshire puds tonight....
> ...


Of course it's your phones fault, it isn't giving you the correct lessons :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have got your text. It's my stupid fone hahahahaha. of course it couldn't be me could it? Well I'm going to serve out the tea and I may be back on at 7ish.....Love to you all....


Glad you got it, see you later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have got your text. It's my stupid fone hahahahaha. of course it couldn't be me could it? Well I'm going to serve out the tea and I may be back on at 7ish.....Love to you all....


Phones do know how to turn their ring volume down, mine does it all the time, I forget & turn it over, so the phone is muted haha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have got your text. It's my stupid fone hahahahaha. of course it couldn't be me could it? Well I'm going to serve out the tea and I may be back on at 7ish.....Love to you all....


I am hoping to be asleep in the not too distant future :shock: :XD: I shall say good night now xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I have got your text. It's my stupid fone hahahahaha. of course it couldn't be me could it? Well I'm going to serve out the tea and I may be back on at 7ish.....Love to you all....
> ...


Sleep well. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies. I can barey keep up with you all. First let me say +++++++

Congratulations to Purple the Nutty Nana on her new Grandson, born today. What a lovely name they have given him and he is such a peanut size too. Glad to know he is healthy for being a month early. Always worried the lungs matured enough. Are you going over to France soon to see him??????

Xiang have a good rest dear, happy knitting dreams.

Saxy never knew you were a red head when little, if I understand correctly.

Binky and Purple don't worry if color comes out of a bottle. As long as you are happy with the results.

GS I am so envious of your winnings, I am red in face from laughing so hard at your comment. You always have a fun spin to put on things. I just imagine you and other winner setting there, separating beans one by one.

I don't even want to remember my labors. Only good one I had was with DD2. Totally painless birth and labor. Couldn't believe I was even in labor.First DD 36 hrs and DS was 30 hours. They were so worth it though. Love my childrwn as we all do.

Purple sorry you are having trouble with wingspan shawl. You have had to do a bit of frogging on this thing.

Well I will try to be back later. RA shot upsetting the tummy abit today so am going to rest a bit. Just had some tea and toast.Hope to chat later. Love Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I have the yarn already, have been wondering what to do with it!! I read it properly and they will ship to UK so I have ordered the Heirloom Lace Jacket but I will not do the big frill on the sleeve, just a little one - amd it will be purple, sshhhh!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Londy binny lass, not long now for a hug!. I like the pattern you've chosen and I like the one that Judi fancies. I'm starting nothing else until I get some of my wips done. The next thing I do must be DIL's wrap. How are you after your weeks holiday?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Londy binny lass, not long now for a hug!. I like the pattern you've chosen and I like the one that Judi fancies. I'm starting nothing else until I get some of my wips done. The next thing I do must be DIL's wrap. How are you after your weeks holiday?


Hi darlin'!! I'm getting there thanks but can't seem to shake off the backache I got from sitting on the lousy sofa we had, when you sat down, it felt like your b*m was hittin' the floor!!! How about you, are you all caravanned out now?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have got your text. It's my stupid fone hahahahaha. of course it couldn't be me could it? Well I'm going to serve out the tea and I may be back on at 7ish.....Love to you all....


What did you have with your puds? We just had turkey steaks, roast potatoes and veggies but the staek was too big for me, couldn't eat it all!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I have got your text. It's my stupid fone hahahahaha. of course it couldn't be me could it? Well I'm going to serve out the tea and I may be back on at 7ish.....Love to you all....
> ...


Night, night!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We were originaslly going today for 3 days but decided to cancel a fortnight ago. I was going dancing this last weekend and it meant I'd only be home a day then off again. Then of course we have Edinburgh and NOTHING must interfere with that...I told DH we could go early November but he said he's not too bothered. Anyway he's got it all drained and the loo too just ready for the frost and ice. It's an awful thought to think we have all this weather ahead of us...I'm doing fine healthwise, Still tired and bowelly but managing fine. Absolutely dying for Edinburgh.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have coffee to drink, a Ben 10 sleeve to knit and Eastenders to watch but I will be back later! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We just had minced beef.Veggies and Yorkshire puds...BUT, I've got me a mars bar to eat in my bed while I watch Downton Abbey.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. I would like to introduce you to my new grandson Lyam. Just a few hours old.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We were originaslly going today for 3 days but decided to cancel a fortnight ago. I was going dancing this last weekend and it meant I'd only be home a day then off again. Then of course we have Edinburgh and NOTHING must interfere with that...I told DH we could go early November but he said he's not too bothered. Anyway he's got it all drained and the loo too just ready for the frost and ice. It's an awful thought to think we have all this weather ahead of us...I'm doing fine healthwise, Still tired and bowelly but managing fine. Absolutely dying for Edinburgh.


Evening Susan. Just had a phone call from McPasty and she has found a gorgeous bead shop in Edinburgh for us to visit. She is getting very excited too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have now completely ripped my wingspan and am going to do a bsj for my SILs brothers baby girl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello to lyam from Grandma susan xxxxxx...You have lots of auntie's to get to know...You are beautiful and you should have your tiny eyes shut and be fast asleep.....God bless..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

knit your new baby a new coat.....or some teeny weeny hats...He's gorgeous. I'm so pleased for you darlin! Do you feel happy now?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have the yarn already, have been wondering what to do with it!! I read it properly and they will ship to UK so I have ordered the Heirloom Lace Jacket but I will not do the big frill on the sleeve, just a little one - amd it will be purple, sshhhh!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Who mentioned PURPLE!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello to lyam from Grandma susan xxxxxx...You have lots of auntie's to get to know...You are beautiful and you should have your tiny eyes shut and be fast asleep.....God bless..


Ok Grandma Susan going to sleep now


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> knit your new baby a new coat.....or some teeny weeny hats...He's gorgeous. I'm so pleased for you darlin! Do you feel happy now?


Yes I'm happy and he's wearing a hat I knitted himxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have this silly little grin on my face when I look at him. He looks a proper boy already. You could have your hands full with this one.....LM springs to mind hahahah


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have this silly little grin on my face when I look at him. He looks a proper boy already. You could have your hands full with this one.....LM springs to mind hahahah


Oh no! No one could be as bad as her!!!! For a month early he looks pretty grown up to me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I have got your text. It's my stupid fone hahahahaha. of course it couldn't be me could it? Well I'm going to serve out the tea and I may be back on at 7ish.....Love to you all....
> ...


I just had yorkshire puds with vanilla ice cream and maple syrup!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I like cold puds dipped in cold beef gray. mmmmmm

Anyway BP has just been on the phone about booking a couple of dancing weekends next year....We'll see in thw morning. I'm going out for a meal tomorrow night and so is DH, BUT not to the same places.......

I'm off to bed now purple. See you tomorrow. Sleep tight Nutty Nanna...xxx x4!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I like cold puds dipped in cold beef gray. mmmmmm
> 
> Anyway BP has just been on the phone about booking a couple of dancing weekends next year....We'll see in thw morning. I'm going out for a meal tomorrow night and so is DH, BUT not to the same places.......
> 
> I'm off to bed now purple. See you tomorrow. Sleep tight Nutty Nanna...xxx x4!


Night night Susan, sleep well. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I would like to introduce you to my new grandson Lyam. Just a few hours old.


Oh Purple my heart is melting, he is so cute look at his wittle face :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to lyam from Grandma susan xxxxxx...You have lots of auntie's to get to know...You are beautiful and you should have your tiny eyes shut and be fast asleep.....God bless..
> ...


That is just the sweetest thing ever!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lisa, Just had a text from his Mum (in French of course) She is so tired but very happy.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Lisa, Just had a text from his Mum (in French of course) She is so tired but very happy.


I imagine so he is just too cute.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lisa, Just had a text from his Mum (in French of course) She is so tired but very happy.
> ...


Must run in the family.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Offto do some knitting. Love and hugs xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Offto do some knitting. Love and hugs xx


Are you going to see him anytime soon?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PV. Congratulations. Your new GS looks absalutley gorgeous. Hope mum and little chap are doing well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We were originaslly going today for 3 days but decided to cancel a fortnight ago. I was going dancing this last weekend and it meant I'd only be home a day then off again. Then of course we have Edinburgh and NOTHING must interfere with that...I told DH we could go early November but he said he's not too bothered. Anyway he's got it all drained and the loo too just ready for the frost and ice. It's an awful thought to think we have all this weather ahead of us...I'm doing fine healthwise, Still tired and bowelly but managing fine. Absolutely dying for Edinburgh.


Yeh, me too, I think we all are, isn't that nice?! It will set me up for the miserable weather ahead to have a good laugh with you lot!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We just had minced beef.Veggies and Yorkshire puds...BUT, I've got me a mars bar to eat in my bed while I watch Downton Abbey.


Hehehe. I have to say that only the promise of a Mars bar would get me to watch DA!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I would like to introduce you to my new grandson Lyam. Just a few hours old.


Oh, the little love, smiling for the camera already, I wanna cuddle!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > We were originaslly going today for 3 days but decided to cancel a fortnight ago. I was going dancing this last weekend and it meant I'd only be home a day then off again. Then of course we have Edinburgh and NOTHING must interfere with that...I told DH we could go early November but he said he's not too bothered. Anyway he's got it all drained and the loo too just ready for the frost and ice. It's an awful thought to think we have all this weather ahead of us...I'm doing fine healthwise, Still tired and bowelly but managing fine. Absolutely dying for Edinburgh.
> ...


Woo-hoo!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I like cold puds dipped in cold beef gray. mmmmmm
> 
> Anyway BP has just been on the phone about booking a couple of dancing weekends next year....We'll see in thw morning. I'm going out for a meal tomorrow night and so is DH, BUT not to the same places.......
> 
> I'm off to bed now purple. See you tomorrow. Sleep tight Nutty Nanna...xxx x4!


I like my puds hot with golden syrup and squirty cream!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Lisa, hi Jynx!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Lisa, hi Jynx!!


Sorry Londy I was helping my kids with algebra, I really gotta learn to sign out so I don't hurt someone's feelings, which I hope you all know I would never do  I love you gals dearly

Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PV. Congratulations. Your new GS looks absalutley gorgeous. Hope mum and little chap are doing well.


Thanks Rebecca. Both are fine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now. Love you all. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,

Oh Purple what an absolutely lovely baby. I just wish I could snuggle and cuddle him. Also smell him. Nothing smells as good as a newborn baby. Love his hat his Nana made him. Glad his Mom is doing well also. Please convey my sincere congrats to his Mom and Dad.

Londy your pattern for sweater is very nice and purple will be a wonderful color. I think I would alaso make smaller lace on end of sleeves. You and Judi will be very busy.

GS and Londy when you say puds do you mean the Yorkshire puddings and what is golden syrup??? I thought you only served the Yorkshires with a roast beef. Lots to learn.

Binky don't worry about signing off. None of us would feel you are slighting us.I hardly ever sign off. I think it is easier not to, as I come and go so much.

Sorry I could not post a pic of my boxes today. Camera just would not work. DH worked on it for quite awhile and it would still not work. DH ordered a new camera but it will arrive right before we leave, so may have to wait till we get to Florida for pictures. Sorry.

Well I am off to rest and watch a little tv. Hope everyone has a lovely evening or night. Love to all. Purly


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello everyone  

Had to come on and send my hugest congratulations to Nutty Nanna. As everyone else has said, that little boy is just absolutely gorgeous and too cute for words and his knitted hat is truly perfect. :thumbup: 

I think I will be jumping on the White Lies design bandwagon sometime in the future, but have a few other things to do first. Hoping to get one done by next winter though. I've been asked by a friend to knit her 2 yodd a jacket, but I have only 8 weeks to do it in and she hasn't given me the stuff yet. They are going to England then so if she doesn't hurry up and give everything to me it may not get done in time...........forcing myself to not get anxious about this.........repeating continally "This is not my problem........" I am a calm person, I am a calm person. Well, I used to be once ......... calm, calm, calm.

I am about to go out to spend the day with my homeschool group on a country property that one of the families lives on. The kids were meant to be going swimming, but it is too cold. Only meant to get up to 15*C today and storms are forecast. I am convincing myself that I do not want to stay home and sew, knit and cross stitch in the warm. Oh well I'll take my sock knitting along.  I do have to make myself a shirt to wear on Saturday for an engagement party to go with my swirly skirt. Just bought the fabric yesterday when I finally decided that my stash just didn't have the right stuff. :roll: 

Looks like my son may be moving back home :roll: but at this point we are not sure. Hmm - wonder if we could make his room up in the shed ........... :wink: with his own fridge and microwave oven. Our shed is a double brick huge thing that takes up about almost half of our back yard............ very tempting.........brain going into overdrive.  

Must go and get ready to go out. Have to make our packed lunch yet and I need to go in about 15 minutes - it will be fun once I get there. Ooroo and seeya later. PC / Smiley (beginning to be "smiley" again - just a little bit  ) xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations Nutty Nanna.... What a dashing young man and he looks perfect for so early... sorry to hear the Wingspan ws a loss.

Someone asked how much sox yarn... GS? The Noro I used was 420 meters in 100 gram ball and I had a very small (walnut size?) ball left... I did use bigger needles than the yarn called for..... I think I used a US 5....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I actually chose that as my next project - my, we have good taste ...hahaha


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

All this hair color talk..... I have wanted grey hair forever and only have the start of one streak. I am a dirty blond and thought that going grey would give me natural streaks to look lighter and to be a little stiffer to hold a style....... My BFF and my SIL are both that type of Italian that turn grey *very[* early. her hair is snow white and has been since her 30's. I once had a color expert tell me I should be a dark auburn red, a dark copper..... I would love to try it but think I would come out a strwaberry blonde with this light base..... Maybe I'll get brave one day....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I would like to introduce you to my new grandson Lyam. Just a few hours old.


Awww ..... what a gorgeous little dot ...... He will grow quickly xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LOVE those 'White Lies' patterns. Judi, that is going to be stunning and one of my favorite colors and Londy.... another wonderful choice.... So pretty!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't know why, but somehow I was no longer getting e-mails on posts here. I've fixed it now.... Didn't mean to be ignoring anyone.... Just thought you were all being extremely quiet...

PC/Smiley..... The shed sounds a wonderful place for DS.... If he is too comfortable, he may never move out again........ Isn't it just the nature of the beast, they do keep turning up like bad pannies,.... but that is because they know they can..... I'm like you.... I know I will love *being* somewhere, just don't like the effort of *getting* there and I'm always happy to be home.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tomorrow is the dentist for mom, hopefully the last visit for awhile. Brother will be picking her up Thurs. I will be gone all day and then babysitting so will be on and off....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> LOVE those 'White Lies' patterns. Judi, that is going to be stunning and one of my favorite colors and Londy.... another wonderful choice.... So pretty!


Trouble is ....... It isn't quite the colour I imagined it was - it is called "Oceana" - or something like that, which, to me, would have been a bluesy green colour, I don't usually choose a green of that hue & clarity


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am off now, got a fair bit of sewing & knitting for birthdays & Christmas :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, your sewing and knitting list is pretty darned big, but thte girls will love it all. i know what you mean about the color.... but it looks to be a pretty teal color in the picture and that will go with a lot of things.... very pretty with brown, black, red...... They did not have a lot of color choices on the site....

I'm off myself to see juts what my next project should be... I have some yarn I love for the Ashton but not enough to make it bigger.... Then i have another with plenty of yardage but not a fine yarn..... What to do, what to do... Oh, I know..... order MORE yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

BTW ladies..... I am not a fan of all the machines at the gym and plan on doing a yoga class, walking in the pool and maybe try the Zumba class (if I can keep up) but i needed to know how to do the machines so that I can make sure Mr. D is using them correctly and to fill up my time when he and I are there together..... I hate the bike, but it is the best for him.... so I try to keep him company.... (Not that I don't want to lose some weight and keep some muscle but I could do that at home with my dancing CD, walking and the Wii. This particular trainer is only a few months younger than me so I can tell him what I will and won't do..... and he is left-handed and has 5 daughters... He can't be all bad......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> BTW ladies..... I am not a fan of all the machines at the gym and plan on doing a yoga class, walking in the pool and maybe try the Zumba class (if I can keep up) but i needed to know how to do the machines so that I can make sure Mr. D is using them correctly and to fill up my time when he and I are there together..... I hate the bike, but it is the best for him.... so I try to keep him company.... (Not that I don't want to lose some weight and keep some muscle but I could do that at home with my dancing CD, walking and the Wii. This particular trainer is only a few months younger than me so I can tell him what I will and won't do..... and he is left-handed and has 5 daughters... He can't be all bad......


Sounds like a wonderful man - I am ambidextrous, and have 5 daughters .. lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a ripping time yesterday. Ripped my wingspan, started a bsj and then ripped that. Hope I can be more productive today. How is everyone? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tomorrow is the dentist for mom, hopefully the last visit for awhile. Brother will be picking her up Thurs. I will be gone all day and then babysitting so will be on and off....


Hi Jynx, I hope you will take it very easy while your Mum is away. xx


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

morning purple, how are you today, Im all packed and off to london tomorrow, what time and where are we meeting up on friday,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> morning purple, how are you today, Im all packed and off to london tomorrow, what time and where are we meeting up on friday,


Hi Shand, You must be physic, I was going to ring you today. G;ad you are all ready for Friday.
McPasty and I are coming by coach which should arrive at Ally Pally about 11 and Saxy is coming by train and hopes to arrive at about the same time. Londy may be there a little earlier. What we thought would be best was to have our mobiles on and ring once we have gone in and then we can arrange when and where to meet up. We are all going to take a packed lunch as although you can get food there often the queues are very long. So I suggest you do the same. We can get tea and coffee ok. If there is anything else you want to know give me a ring at home (I think you have my home number) So looking forward to seeing you. How is Grizzle doing? Love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I really have to get up sooner than this. I just seem to want to sleep forever hahaha.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I really have to get up sooner than this. I just seem to want to sleep forever hahaha.


Morning Susan, guess you are still recovering from the week-end. How are you today. Thank you for the card which I forwarded to DS, he was thrilled with it. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I would like to introduce you to my new grandson Lyam. Just a few hours old.


What a stunner. I know that cannot be a smile, but he looks like he's thinking 'fooled you! I'm not waiting to join the party!' Such a knowing look.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to lyam from Grandma susan xxxxxx...You have lots of auntie's to get to know...You are beautiful and you should have your tiny eyes shut and be fast asleep.....God bless..
> ...


and already obedient to his adoring Tena aunties.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Saxy. Yes, he is rather gorgeous, but of course I am ever so slightly biased. How are you today, all set for Friday?


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

`
Hi Shand, You must be physic, I was going to ring you today. G;ad you are all ready for Friday.
McPasty and I are coming by coach which should arrive at Ally Pally about 11 and Saxy is coming by train and hopes to arrive at about the same time. Londy may be there a little earlier. What we thought would be best was to have our mobiles on and ring once we have gone in and then we can arrange when and where to meet up. We are all going to take a packed lunch as although you can get food there often the queues are very long. So I suggest you do the same. We can get tea and coffee ok. If there is anything else you want to know give me a ring at home (I think you have my home number) So looking forward to seeing you. How is Grizzle doing? Love and hugs xxx[/quote]

I should get there about 10-30 so will go in and keep my mobile handy Im so excited I have had my case packed for a week love to you all


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > We were originaslly going today for 3 days but decided to cancel a fortnight ago. I was going dancing this last weekend and it meant I'd only be home a day then off again. Then of course we have Edinburgh and NOTHING must interfere with that...I told DH we could go early November but he said he's not too bothered. Anyway he's got it all drained and the loo too just ready for the frost and ice. It's an awful thought to think we have all this weather ahead of us...I'm doing fine healthwise, Still tired and bowelly but managing fine. Absolutely dying for Edinburgh.
> ...


My views entirely. Lets laugh our way into winter and come out smiling at the other end ready to do it all again somewhere else. As long as we're together.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> `
> Hi Shand, You must be physic, I was going to ring you today. G;ad you are all ready for Friday.
> McPasty and I are coming by coach which should arrive at Ally Pally about 11 and Saxy is coming by train and hopes to arrive at about the same time. Londy may be there a little earlier. What we thought would be best was to have our mobiles on and ring once we have gone in and then we can arrange when and where to meet up. We are all going to take a packed lunch as although you can get food there often the queues are very long. So I suggest you do the same. We can get tea and coffee ok. If there is anything else you want to know give me a ring at home (I think you have my home number) So looking forward to seeing you. How is Grizzle doing? Love and hugs xxx


I should get there about 10-30 so will go in and keep my mobile handy Im so excited I have had my case packed for a week love to you all[/quote]

That sounds great. It gets quite warm at Ally Pally so wear layers that you can shed. I've got my case ready for Edinburgh!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Now that sounds like a great plan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't unpacked my case from the weekend. I'll do that this morning, if I ever get started!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. I would like to introduce you to my new grandson Lyam. Just a few hours old.
> ...


join the queue. I've just watched my opposite neighbour letting herself into her house with her newish baby in her arms. As she opened the door her DH was there and took the baby from her. He is such an adoring father. All babies should be loved that much. Welcome to the world little Lyam; no danger you won't be loved!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I haven't unpacked my case from the weekend. I'll do that this morning, if I ever get started!!!


Can't rush these things. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to make the house ready for my visitor and add a few more things to my shopping list for Friday. Have a good day everyone and see you all very soon. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Had to come on and send my hugest congratulations to Nutty Nanna. As everyone else has said, that little boy is just absolutely gorgeous and too cute for words and his knitted hat is truly perfect. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Smiley. The 'in' phrase here ATM is 'keep calm and carry on' - a quote from the war. Make it your motto. The sky won't fall down if you cannot knit something for someone because of the time element. At least you considered it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > BTW ladies..... I am not a fan of all the machines at the gym and plan on doing a yoga class, walking in the pool and maybe try the Zumba class (if I can keep up) but i needed to know how to do the machines so that I can make sure Mr. D is using them correctly and to fill up my time when he and I are there together..... I hate the bike, but it is the best for him.... so I try to keep him company.... (Not that I don't want to lose some weight and keep some muscle but I could do that at home with my dancing CD, walking and the Wii. This particular trainer is only a few months younger than me so I can tell him what I will and won't do..... and he is left-handed and has 5 daughters... He can't be all bad......
> ...


As I'm right-handed and have 3 sons, does that make me bad?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to go too. I must shower and unpack case. 
ANNE......Don't knit for someone if you don't want to, (It's easy for me to say). Nothings worth the worry. take care...Bye Purple and Saxy....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> morning purple, how are you today, Im all packed and off to london tomorrow, what time and where are we meeting up on friday,


Hi Shand. Looking forward to meeting up on Friday. Have your mobile at the ready!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

So I suppose you are all about to sign out now, so I shall just say hi & bye ....

Have a wonderful time at Alli Palli tomorrow, and I hope you have plenty of spending money xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm right handed and have 1 son....What does that make me????? This is a stupid game hhahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Judi, I was just going I really must. Hope to speak later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Saxy. Yes, he is rather gorgeous, but of course I am ever so slightly biased. How are you today, all set for Friday?


not ready, but raring to go. I haven't even picked up my train ticket yet, and I'll probably buy something for lunch on the way knowing me. I'm out all day on Thursday, at Chichester again. Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have to go too. I must shower and unpack case.
> ANNE......Don't knit for someone if you don't want to, (It's easy for me to say). Nothings worth the worry. take care...Bye Purple and Saxy....


Bye-bye Cuddlebum. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm right handed and have 1 son....What does that make me????? This is a stupid game hhahaha


I am ambidextrous, have and son and a daughter and wear size 6 shoes!!!! Bye


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm right handed and have 1 son....What does that make me????? This is a stupid game hhahaha


it makes you some one I just love to be with. Good enough?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm right handed and have 1 son....What does that make me????? This is a stupid game hhahaha


A totally wonderful woman ..... Hehehe ...... We all love you xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations Nutty Nanna !!!!     

He is sooo BEAUTIFUL  

Hello to everyone else , sorry i wasnt here yesterday , tried to sleep , failed miserably and have failed yet again tonight ... maybe i will get lucky and nod off soon ...  

I finished ds's scarf that matches the hat i gave him for his bday  
I also finished the second teapot block ! YAY ! picture to come soon , i think it is my favorite so far  of course i am biased because it has alot of purple  

I have two small hats to finish for a set of twins i got one done and havent done the second yet :| ... so far behind  

oh well ... after that i have decided to knit for me and forget projects for awhile !!!!! 
LOL 
too stressful 

Love to you all 
XOXOX 

Gsusan good winnings you ! i am totally jealous !!   
Love you


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:28 am EDT and 11'C (52'F) with rain expected. The wind is picking up as well so all the pretty leaves will be falling.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go too. I must shower and unpack case.
> ...


Cuddlebum?? This is the first thing I saw as I logged on


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Congratulations Nutty Nanna !!!!
> 
> He is sooo BEAUTIFUL
> 
> ...


Definitely make some room for a project for you. You need to reduce stress. It makes lots of yucky chemicals in your system.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


My bums famous...It's been discussed all over this web site. But I don't care.  How are you today Nitz?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm right handed and have 1 son....What does that make me????? This is a stupid game hhahaha


I have strength in my left hand and finesse in my right and 1 daughter. What game is this?? :?:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Just starting to move today. My room was cold last night and I would have loved to stay under the covers, but things to do, things to do....
I was just looking for the pic of Purple's new Lyam.
Aren't you all going to Ally Pally today, or do I have my days wrong?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm right handed and have 1 son....What does that make me????? This is a stupid game hhahaha
> ...


I haven't a clue, just go with the FLO like what I do!!!!!!! It's keeping somebody happy.....I take 4 and a half - 5 shoe...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

page 87 nitz


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


UK 6 and a half, US 9, Aus 7 and a half, Eur 40. 
I must be taller than you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not doing Ali Pali, It's too far away for me and I've just had the weekend away, and I'm away in 12 days again!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> page 87 nitz


Thanks much.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm 5'2"


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I would like to introduce you to my new grandson Lyam. Just a few hours old.


That's a pic worth repeating. What a sweetie!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

try 87 too....He looks a bundle of trouble to me!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm 5'2"


I used to be 5'6" but I'm shrinking. I think I'm down to 5'5" now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> try 87 too....He looks a bundle of trouble to me!!!!


Naw, that's a face that will get away with a lot while keeping everyone amused!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to watch the news and doa bit of knitting. Have a wonderful day and don't let them grind you down...love xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to watch the news and doa bit of knitting. Have a wonderful day and don't let them grind you down...love xxx


I've resolved to "don't worry, keep happy" at work, and look forward to KP and my knitting.
You have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Had to come on and send my hugest congratulations to Nutty Nanna. As everyone else has said, that little boy is just absolutely gorgeous and too cute for words and his knitted hat is truly perfect. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I love the White Lies patterns. Maybe once I get some other things out of the way. I was just thinking I needed something a little more "lady-like" and less "Canadian lumberjack" 
My DD would love to live in the back shed. She'd love a place for peace and quiet. But it's too far from the house to pipe water and hydro to it easily.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


It's normally what I call my grandhildren. It's a term of very deep affection for someone extrememly cuddly. Aren't you a cuddlebum to someone?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> All this hair color talk..... I have wanted grey hair forever and only have the start of one streak. I am a dirty blond and thought that going grey would give me natural streaks to look lighter and to be a little stiffer to hold a style....... My BFF and my SIL are both that type of Italian that turn grey *very[* early. her hair is snow white and has been since her 30's. I once had a color expert tell me I should be a dark auburn red, a dark copper..... I would love to try it but think I would come out a strwaberry blonde with this light base..... Maybe I'll get brave one day....


Put a temporary rinse in and see if you like it.
I like my white hairs. They're not stiff at all, but they are VERY curly. At least I didn't get my mum's gunmetal grey.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I don't recall ever being called that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I probably invented it, or my mother did. I do tend to call people by strange names. I once had a letter addressed to me as 'Dame Griselda Gastropod, DCO and Bar' but sent to number 88 instead of 38. The guy there came down to DH and said 'I think this must be for your wife!'


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Just a quick peek in as I need to go to the lab this morning. Hope everyone has a great day. Back later. Thinking fond thoughts of you all. Purly


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Too funny, Dame.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Just a quick peek in as I need to go to the lab this morning. Hope everyone has a great day. Back later. Thinking fond thoughts of you all. Purly


Hi and bye. Hope I can catch you later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I was, to say the least, taken aback, as I did not know the guy at number 88.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I think my postie is drunk half the time. We always get our neighbours mail. That's how we met half of them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Gotta run, I was just told that I'm supposed to be attending some meeting. I'll pop back later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a still grey and dry Surrey. HOuse is looking quite respectable and I've been for a swim.
My friend came round this morning with her daughter that is studing floristry at the local college and this is what they brought me..



How is everyone today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon Purley. I love those flowers. They would make a good avatar too. I've knitted all afternoon and quite pleased with the progress. I'm onto the last sleeve of adult aran for my friend. I'm going to get ready in half an hour. we are both out for a meal tonight, but not with each other haha..He's out with his ex workpals. and I'm out with mine, although I only know a couple of them. I wish I could take my knitting with me! They just sit and talk about things that are witless all night and shout at the top of their voices until someone can be heard!!!. I go for BP though, because they are her friends but she likes me to go with her. She does things for me, bless her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Susan, just been chatting to a very excited McPasty to sort of the time she arrives down her tomorrow.
You enjoy your meal tonight. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Gotta run, I was just told that I'm supposed to be attending some meeting. I'll pop back later.


Hi Nitzi, bye Nitzi, catch you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Give Ann a great big hug from me. I can't wait to see her! I CAN wait to see you hahahahaha...No I can't. I'm thinking of E.brough and I think I need loo. I'm convinced half of this thing is excitement. hahaha...We are going to Harrogate for the craft show november 23rd. I'm getting in for £5. because of being in the Staitch and bitch.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Give Ann a great big hug from me. I can't wait to see her! I CAN wait to see you hahahahaha...No I can't. I'm thinking of E.brough and I think I need loo. I'm convinced half of this thing is excitement. hahaha...We are going to Harrogate for the craft show november 23rd. I'm getting in for £5. because of being in the Staitch and bitch.....


Is that cos you are in it or you are one? I shall have lots of hugs ready for Ann. Hope you are packing pelnty of tenas for E. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back...been to loo...(honestly)...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back...been to loo...(honestly)...


Have you seen my flowers? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got changed and I only need makeup on and boots and I'm there....I've taken a picture of your beautiful flowers...Is that allright with you? or do ypu think I'm cheeky?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got changed and I only need makeup on and boots and I'm there....I've taken a picture of your beautiful flowers...Is that allright with you? or do ypu think I'm cheeky?


Cos it's ok. The girl that did them only started at the college in September. It's her Mum that is coming to Ally Pally with us.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

There's a few of us going to ours too...I really don't need anything. Have you looked up wool shops in E.bro.?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

YOU are our leader.....You'd better watch that I get on the right train at Darlington...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Purple how are you today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> There's a few of us going to ours too...I really don't need anything. Have you looked up wool shops in E.bro.?


Yes I found one that does wool and fabric and I will ask Ann if she knows of any as well. I shall prepare an itinerary!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Binky...What are you up to????? I'm just wasting time until the quiz program on the TV in 30 mins. Although talking to my friends on here isn't a waste of time. My BP said for me to do something the other day and I said I didn't have time. I like to talk with my friends. She just looked at me as though I was Nuts hahahahah


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Purple how are you today?


Hi Lisa, I'm fine but a bit sore as I;ve been swimming, but nothing that a glass of wine or three won't help. How are you? xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > There's a few of us going to ours too...I really don't need anything. Have you looked up wool shops in E.bro.?
> ...


Just lead us on and Flo will follow ....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Binky...What are you up to????? I'm just wasting time until the quiz program on the TV in 30 mins. Although talking to my friends on here isn't a waste of time. My BP said for me to do something the other day and I said I didn't have time. I like to talk with my friends. She just looked at me as though I was Nuts hahahahah


Hi Grandma Susan working on biology with the kids, and my right eye is giving me fits


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe your eye doesn't like biology.....Whats wrong with your eye love? is it twitching?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> YOU are our leader.....You'd better watch that I get on the right train at Darlington...


I've told you I'm going to get one of those old fashioned nets that they used to use to collect the royal mail in.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I was up late last night reading the call of the wild since the kids have to read it thought it might be wise to know what I was talking about and this morning we have been doing a diversity lab for there biology with 2 different kinds of candy needless to say I have noootttt beeen eating the candy wink wink nudge nudge ow that hurt my eye


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Maybe your eye doesn't like biology.....Whats wrong with your eye love? is it twitching?


I don't think it does either, no its not twitching just hurts never done that before so I don't get it


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > YOU are our leader.....You'd better watch that I get on the right train at Darlington...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you know something? If My DS was getting taught at home by me then he wouldn't have ended up where he is today....I couldn't have taught him anything. I'm not that bright..


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you know something? If My DS was getting taught at home by me then he wouldn't have ended up where he is today....I couldn't have taught him anything. I'm not that bright..


yes you are and I am having my doubts this year some of this stuff is really hard! :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I admire you for what you are doing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe your eye doesn't like biology.....Whats wrong with your eye love? is it twitching?
> ...


I was told that twitching eyes were a sign of Vit B deficciency (yuk spelling!) Dont know if that is true or not.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I admire you for what you are doing.


And so do I. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

How can she get her vitamin B then? What's she got to eat for that?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I admire you for what you are doing.
> ...


Thank you both!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How can she get her vitamin B then? What's she got to eat for that?


I take a Vitamin B complex tablet daily. I'm just so deficient that I need all the help I can get!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How can she get her vitamin B then? What's she got to eat for that?


hhhmm that is a good question, I have been taking a B12 supplement


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Whats B a shortage of then? Has it something to do with nerves, seeing as her eye twitches??????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

maybe its a withdrawal of your B12 supplement if you forget to take it..What we need on here are a couple of experts. Come home Judi and Purley....We need help...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to pop some make up on then settle down with some knitting. See all both tomorrow as I shall be late tonight. Roll on 11pm and hopefully I'll be in my bed. Have a god night..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Whats B a shortage of then? Has it something to do with nerves, seeing as her eye twitches??????


Yes I think it is nerves.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> maybe its a withdrawal of your B12 supplement if you forget to take it..What we need on here are a couple of experts. Come home Judi and Purley....We need help...


I took it last night, was taking it every other day and I did have a carnation breakfast drink this morning and it has all the vitamins in it, I really don't eat breakfast food most of it is stuff that I am allergic to.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to pop some make up on then settle down with some knitting. See all both tomorrow as I shall be late tonight. Roll on 11pm and hopefully I'll be in my bed. Have a god night..


Have fun and enjoy the company and the meal!!
Hugs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to pop some make up on then settle down with some knitting. See all both tomorrow as I shall be late tonight. Roll on 11pm and hopefully I'll be in my bed. Have a god night..


Have a good evening Susan, and don't work too hard Lisa. I've got to go as Mr P wants feeding AGAIN!!! Love and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to pop some make up on then settle down with some knitting. See all both tomorrow as I shall be late tonight. Roll on 11pm and hopefully I'll be in my bed. Have a god night..
> ...


I have to go make lunch for the kids

love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lisa, hi Jynx!!
> ...


That's ok hon, do it myself all the time!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm 5'2"


....."eyes of blue, coochy, coochy, coochy coo, has anybody seen my ga-al........"!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello is anyone here? I have just got in and sitting down with a cup of coffee and a delicious browny made by Marshmallow. I feel like I miss everyone at the moment so today I am seeing if anyone is available to chat before going to do catch-up.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm right handed and have 1 son....What does that make me????? This is a stupid game hhahaha
> ...


I don't know the game, but I am joining in now too. I have 2 ds and 1 dd and I'm right handed... how does that fit with the rest


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello is anyone here? I have just got in and sitting down with a cup of coffee and a delicious browny made by Marshmallow. I feel like I miss everyone at the moment so today I am seeing if anyone is available to chat before going to do catch-up.


Hi honey, I'm here!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. Are you all ready for Ally Pally? I wish I come with you. I'm off on Saturday


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a still grey and dry Surrey. HOuse is looking quite respectable and I've been for a swim.
> My friend came round this morning with her daughter that is studing floristry at the local college and this is what they brought me..
> 
> How is everyone today?


that is beautiful, very clever. She'll do well.

I'm fine, how are you. I have my train tickets now.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a still grey and dry Surrey. HOuse is looking quite respectable and I've been for a swim.
> ...


How exciting. Wish I was coming with you and not going on Saturday...(presume you mean ttrain ticket for AP)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Whats B a shortage of then? Has it something to do with nerves, seeing as her eye twitches??????
> ...


B6 is for depression


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


and Edinburgh. Got them both today from the machine at the station - paid for them ages ago.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Yay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. Are you all ready for Ally Pally? I wish I come with you. I'm off on Saturday


Not much to get ready really dear! Comfy shoes, purse, packed lunch and I'm off!! I really wish you were coming too!  Nevermind, we'll just talk about you all day!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Are you all ready for Ally Pally? I wish I come with you. I'm off on Saturday
> ...


I will feel my ears burning. I have to look to see what I wnt to buy...interchangables on the top of my list, with birthday money at the ready


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Are you all ready for Ally Pally? I wish I come with you. I'm off on Saturday
> ...


I shall probably buy sandwich as I pass tesco on the way to the station


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


If I get home early enough and with my ears and memory intact, I'll give you the low-down on what you mustn't miss!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Me too!! However, take my own lunch = more to spend at AP!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Yes please. I did see something the other day about some new liberty print that is going to make it's debut.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going now, Ladies. It's been lovely to chat. Maybe will catch some of you later...will come on about 9pm


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Twisted Thread, who run the show sent me an email about that! Bet it's going to be devilishly pricy though!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


That's probably where I saw it. I too thought it would be pricey.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I have missed everyone. It is pitch black, freezing cold, blowing a gale & we have sideways rain :shock: and I have the heater on ...... I hope your weather is better, where ever you may be .... It is almost 6:00am here, DH Is still sleeping.

I think I will have some breakfast, while I do catchup. Sleep well, you lot xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a still grey and dry Surrey. HOuse is looking quite respectable and I've been for a swim.
> My friend came round this morning with her daughter that is studing floristry at the local college and this is what they brought me..
> 
> How is everyone today?


That is beautiful, lucky you xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Whats B a shortage of then? Has it something to do with nerves, seeing as her eye twitches??????


Answering to what Binky might be missing due to the eye twitch -

Tics of eyelids - Shortage of magnesium, vitamins B2, B6, zinc

Binky it might be worth your while to take a multiB with magnesium & zinc included (or the MultiB and a Zinc & Magnesium supplement) or get it checked out


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I have missed everyone. It is pitch black, freezing cold, blowing a gale & we have sideways rain :shock: and I have the heater on ...... I hope your weather is better, where ever you may be .... It is almost 6:00am here, DH Is still sleeping.
> 
> I think I will have some breakfast, while I do catchup. Sleep well, you lot xoxo


Sorry I missed you. Your weather doesn't sound good to me. It's cold here too, but then it is autumn now. I hope it warms up for you during the day.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok ladies here is the newest teapot


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purple your flowers are so pretty  

hello everyone , gonna sit in the sewing room for awhile  

Love n hugs 
XOXO

Binky call me later , i talked to Mom about Dad today and the plans may have changed a little  
LY


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I have missed everyone. It is pitch black, freezing cold, blowing a gale & we have sideways rain :shock: and I have the heater on ...... I hope your weather is better, where ever you may be .... It is almost 6:00am here, DH Is still sleeping.
> 
> I think I will have some breakfast, while I do catchup. Sleep well, you lot xoxo


Oh Judi, that sounds grim, hope it picks up soon. Aren't you into Spring now or is it just that it isn't like ther yet? Snuggle up and keep cosy dear!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ok ladies here is the newest teapot


Is that all by hand?? My embroidery machine couldn't do it half that good, it's beautiful!!! Nice job!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ok ladies here is the newest teapot


Hi Angela, That teapot is so pretty. How are you today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. Are you all ready for Ally Pally? I wish I come with you. I'm off on Saturday


Wish you could play hooky and come on Friday! xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok ladies here is the newest teapot
> ...


Yea i did it all by hand , thanks  !! That makes me feel good as i just learned how to do it  
This is the fourth thing i have made .. 2 dragonfly's and now 2 teapots 

Here is a picture of Ethan on his birthday wearing his hat i made him lol ... the picture had red eye and i tried to edit it but it looks messy lol ... still its a good picture of him


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just spoken to DS and he has sent me a load more pictures of Lyam. He has a mass of dark hair, which comes from Morgane's Portugese side of the family.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I agree with Londy, your embroidery is beautiful. And what a great picture of Ethan. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Whats B a shortage of then? Has it something to do with nerves, seeing as her eye twitches??????
> ...


It could be eye strain also , staring at computer screens and then up reading that book :| Your eye can get a twitch ... being sudden and following what you said , i would bet on eye strain and say you need to rest and relax not stay focused on any one thing for too long for the rest of the day .... eye wise ... like dont work on the embroidery today or anything you have to focus your "eyes" on too much  
See if that helps ya feel better , i use to get eye twitches all the time  ..OF COURSE i blamed it on June at work ... i would tell her she was making my eye hurt LOL  She was so silly , sweetheart though  we would have a good laugh at that


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Hiya Purple .. THanks  
Doing okay hanging in there till all my appointments next week  
Trying to get prepared for Dad having his hip replacement on the 23rd .... 
How are you ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just spoken to DS and he has sent me a load more pictures of Lyam. He has a mass of dark hair, which comes from Morgane's Portugese side of the family.


He is such a tooty pie


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Hi my lovely, I'm fine. Have a doctor's appointment in the morning to get the results of my hip xrays. Managed to have a swim today and that was ok. Hope your Dad's hip replacement goes ok. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


He has had both knees replaced and did wonderful so i am expecting he will do fine  
Hope your results are helpful tomorrow , i will be thinking of you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoken to DS and he has sent me a load more pictures of Lyam. He has a mass of dark hair, which comes from Morgane's Portugese side of the family.
> ...


Here's a photo taken today with his dad. He is so tiny.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

He has had both knees replaced and did wonderful so i am expecting he will do fine  
Hope your results are helpful tomorrow , i will be thinking of you [/quote]

Well done for him. I shall keep my fingers crossed. I spoke to McPasty today she is coming to stay for a few days and come to Ally Pally with us southern girls on Friday. I have a huge shopping list!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> He has had both knees replaced and did wonderful so i am expecting he will do fine
> Hope your results are helpful tomorrow , i will be thinking of you


Well done for him. I shall keep my fingers crossed. I spoke to McPasty today she is coming to stay for a few days and come to Ally Pally with us southern girls on Friday. I have a huge shopping list![/quote]

OH my he is so gorgeous !!!! what a little bitty angel !!  You must be so happy !!! 

Give McPasty a big huge ol hug from me !  give her my love ...same to you


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I have to go figure out dinner in a bit so i am gonna do some sewing for a little while before i do ..  

Love ya ! ((hugs)) 

XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have to go figure out dinner in a bit so i am gonna do some sewing for a little while before i do ..
> 
> Love ya ! ((hugs))
> 
> XOXO


And I'd better get to bed if I'm going to make it to the doctor's on time. Enjoy the rest of your day. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go figure out dinner in a bit so i am gonna do some sewing for a little while before i do ..
> ...


What time are you going? Good Luck , your in my thoughts


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


So so so cute yes he is tiny :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-119222-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

